# Confess: How many bikes do you have?



## justanotherbikegeek (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm sure this topic must have come up here before, but I couldn’t find it. I’ve come across this topic on other boards, however, and it has never failed to amaze and amuse me. 

This will be sort of a public confession booth, or a place to boast – depending upon how you look at it. Since I’m soliciting public confessions, I’ll start with my own:

I've been riding seriously since about 1989. Since then, I've owned 18 different bikes. I currently have 4 bikes in service — a 29er singlespeed, a 29er 1 x 8, a road bike, and an old hybrid/cross bike. I also have two 26-inch frames in storage. 

People who aren't into bikes express disbelief at my stable of bikes and boxes full of bike stuff. The usual reaction is: "What do you need that many bikes for?" 

The fools just don't understand. 

Every bike in my stable has a purpose and a place. The only redundancy would be the vintage Croll 26er, which was an ebay impulse buy. When I saw the beautiful lug work on this mountain frame, I couldn't resist — even though I have little interest in 26-inch wheels anymore. 

Despite a chronic lack of steady employment for the past two years, I confess that I have continued to throw gobs of money toward bikes and bike stuff. It’s all been thinly justified by scrounging for great deals, selling off various parts and frames I hoarded over the years, not blowing money on dining out or going out, and by the fact that, well, I’m just a bike addict. I love riding bikes, okay? That’s “bikes” – plural.

So now, my brothers, confess. How many bikes do you have? How have your bicycle acquisitions strained relationships and driven you to cut corners in other parts of your life? Do you ever feel pangs of guilt, or does your collection provide something that transcends material acquisition?

When you have exited the confession booth, say three Hail Mary bars and renew your vow to never pay full retail price.

Amen.


----------



## KLittle123 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have one, ha, it's sort of a piece of crap, but I really don't care--i've sorta gotten attached to it. I just keep trying to upgrade everything on it...


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

I've got a small fleet of 3 now, a coiler, a rigid 1x9, and a tandem. There's another three frames hanging up on the wall, mostly as decoration- a hardtail, cannondale jekyll, and cannondale super-V.


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Giant TC 0 Carbon Road Bike
Specialized Roubaix Carbon Road Bike
2008 Yeti 575
2006 Yeti 575
Cannondale Prophet
Bianchi WUSS Singlespeed ((18 lbs)
Azonic AZ7 Hardtail (20lbs)
Sette Reken Hardtail (commuter and loaner bike)


----------



## sdf1968 (Mar 7, 2007)

6. Giant Reign, Giant NRS, GT rigid SS, Giant OCR 2, Specialized P2, Bridgestone 400. Oddly enough I still would like at least 1 more...a 29'r.One for every day of the week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just 3 bikes, but hopefully that will grow.
See sig.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Two. 

2005 Giant NRS for the MTB duties
2007 Rocky Mountain Solo CX for cyclocross, road, trainer, and mixed terrain rides.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I've got many here beat.

I own a bike shop.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

At one point I had 6 bikes in service but I'm now down to just the one and I think I prefer it actually. I no longer ride trials as I don't seem to have time so that removed two bikes. I play football (soccer) and squash a lot so no longer ride road for fitness (never enjoyed road riding). So now down to 3, I gave my beater bike to a charity shop as I prefer walking to shops etc (move convenient I find in my area). I sold my full suspension bike and am left with a hardtail as I didn't ride the two bikes enough for the amount of money spent on them.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

justanotherbikegeek said:


> The fools just don't understand.


BAHHAHAHA! Great observation!

I started this spring with no bikes at all, and now I have a GF Marlin mtb, and a Trek 2100 roadie. Now I am looking at trying a 29 1x9, and would like a SS at some point.


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*Hello, My name is Chris, and I have a bicycle problem...*

I have a few...

My stand by Santa Cruz Bullit: Fox TALAS 36RLC, hayes brakes, Manitou SPV rear shock, Azonic Outlaw wheelset, thomson stem and seat post...

Giant Reign for XC/trail use: Fox FLOAT 32, Hayes brakes, Manitou rear shock, Sram shifters, rear derailleur, LX Cranks, 24x38/ MRP chain guide, thomson stem and seat post.

1998(?) Schwinn Homegrown hardtail in Killer Tomato Red, XTR components, not sure if it has a fork, dont ride it much. (obviously)

1999(?) Schwinn Homegrown URT in Bass Boat Green, disassembled for reconstruction.

Looking for a mid travel 4X or jumping bike.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*hmmmmm*

1 MTB
1 Vintage MTB
3 cyclocross
2 road
1 vintage road
1 Track
man that's 9
and not counting vintage cruisers and clunkers


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

_1_


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

1 XC Hardtail (Vertex)
1 XC full suspension (Element Team)
2 scrap bikes (giant rincon and a Turbo)
1 tiny kids bike with out any brakes


----------



## weldo (Jul 21, 2008)

yea im crazy as well - 
blur LT2
bianchi cross concept
schwinn homegrown dually singlespeed
fisher hoo koo e koo single speed
6 steel frames waiting to be built/bought
redline monocog
kona stab deluxe
one random tandem
more 7 and 8 speed parts than one should ever have
girlfriends santa cruz juliana


----------



## KDGast (Dec 24, 2006)

Salsa El Mariachi
GF Paragon 29er
GF HiFi Plus 29er
Redline Monocog Flight 29er
Litespeed Vortex
Merlin Cyrene
Orbea Vuelta
Trek 5000
Specialized Langster - Seattle


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Two Fisher hardtails, one old one new.

1998 GF Aquila
2008 GF Tassajara

Soon to get my hands on a nice '04ish Specialized road bike from my brother, free is good.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

At present 2.75.

2005 Turner SixPack
2003 Cannondale R600
2006 Specialized P2 (3/4s finished, should be huckable by the weekend)

As soon as that one is finished I'm going to start building up a fast XC bike to start racing on. Maybe a HT or short travel FS, maybe 29, something for spring next year.

After that I still want a recumbent, SWB low racer.

A nice fat cruiser.

A full on tri bike.

Maybe a track bike.

And I have a long term project to build some sort of water bike using an ol' surf board I have in the garage.

Oh and I still have a few old frames and various bike parts lying around that I keep telling myself I'm going to build into something weird for the art car parade.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Weightweenie Hardtail
Softtail
Full Sus
SS
DH
Cross
WinterBeater
Trials


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

1 jamis fs
1 giant nrs fs
1 k2 fs
1 ss


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

4 ever, 2 currently:

1. A tiny yellow bike I received from the church that sponsored my family to the US. I rode that throughout elementary & middle school without knowing it was a "girl's" bike. I just love yellow, okay? 

2. A 24" Kmart Huffy that I rode in HS and college. It got stolen in Berkeley.

*3*. A Specialized Hardrock that I used for about 4 months, and turned into a single speed. That bike really got me into MTB. I just love the stretched out, climbing geometry of Specialized. It is on its 7th year, in semi-retirement mode now, and is currently relegated to beer-run duties. (And weekend commute to work. Noone will bother stealing it.)

*4*. A Salsa A la Carte steel bike I built up 2 years ago from some free parts I got from a friend. It started out as a 1x9, but after a few months, became a rigid SS. It's my only trail bike now.

As you can see, I'm cheap.  I would not get a new bike unless I maximize its usefulness life.

Next up is a new disc wheelset and disc brakes for the Salsa when the current V-brake set up (Chris King hubs, Mavic, Avid & XTR brakes) dies out.


----------



## pakdoc (Dec 4, 2005)

2008+ Blur LT2
2004 Blur Classic
2003 Jeep (came with the car)
2002 GT 5.0
1998 Yeti AS-3
1991 Cannondale M800 with Pepperoni Fork/Quadra RS
I know who has my 1989 Mongoose IBOC Comp
1978 Rampar stored in a garage along with a 1980 Suzuki RM125T

Road Bikes: 2007 Titus Modena, 2005 Motobecane LeChampion, 1998 Litespeed Tachyon
1995 Litespeed Catalyst, 2004 Schwinn Stingray OCO.
Mother sold my original 1974? Schwinn Stingray Orange Krate 5 speed a few years ago in a garage sale, they have gone for $8k on eBay. She got alot less......alot.

I regret getting rid of any bike I have ever owned, even the starter bike with flatproof wheels that had actual "concrete" inside them. Ahh, those were the days of concrete wheels, think you have a heavy wheelset?


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

Three:

2007 Titus ML2 - taken on 90% of rides
1997 Rocky Mountain Hammer - now a rigid singlespeed project/backup bike
2006 Kona Jake the Snake - hideously orange 'cross bike

(oh yeah, and a Kona Smoke for foul weather commuting/errands - but it belongs to my wife  )


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

only 2, a road and mountain bike. Although I can see the benefit of having a "spare" as my mtn bike is out of commission w/ a bent rim. Not sure I can float that logic past the wife though


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

I ride

2 29ers
2 Cyclocross

I have

2 26" hardtails (1 - 16" loaner, 1 - 22" loaner)

That would be 6 that I own and four that I use. Sold 2 bikes last year and looking to add one more this spring.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

2000 Cannondale Jekyll

2005 Cannondale Prophet

2006 Gary Fisher Montare 29er


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

14 are in the house right now.

6 -MTBs
2xOrbea Alma
Orbea Occam
Norco Face
Rocky Mountain Vertex
Norco Torrent

2 -cross
Kona Jake the Snake
Norco Cross bike

6-road
Orbea Deva
Norco CRR1
Norco CRR2
Specialized Tarmac
Brodie Romulus
Specialized Epic (yes the Epic use to be a road bike)


Yes I know it is disgusting.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

7

1) Cannondale Prophet, for all day group rides
2) GT Zaskar, selling, never liked the geometry, even though it did everything well
3) Azonic Steelhead DJ/Urban, heavy and i'd like to replace it with a 24" MTBMX
4) 1981 Razesa Roadie, love the bike, hardly ever ride road, it might become a fixie
5) Schwinn LeTour, beater bike
6) 1990 Marin Team Marin, SS project
7) Dumpster find Magna that will be the GF's first bike (gotta see if she'll even ride w/ me)

With any luck, I'll ditch the Schwinn once I'm done with school, sell the Azonic, and maybe in a year or two use the parts from the Prophet to build a 29er...we'll see.

I'd really like to get down to 3 bikes, but that might be hard as the Razesa and Marin mean something to me. (Dad's bikes and he passed recently)


----------



## BRKNSPOKE (Jan 2, 2007)

Only three


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

two. 

Trek HT used for commuting
'09 Cannondale Rize (just got a coupla months ago)

I'm looking at replacing the trek for a NS Bikes Society, but will probably end up building it up into a distinct third. And I live in a 10x15' dorm, so the commuter lives outside.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

2
2008 Specialized Rockhopper Disc 29er(just got it today  )
1998 Wal-mart Huffy mountain bike 26er


----------



## airs0ft3r (Sep 2, 2007)

2
2003 Speshy Enduro
2006 GT I-Drive 5 2.0

I've had well over 15 bikes in my short 16 year life span. But these are all bikes I found in trash cans, fixed up, and gave to friends.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

> 7) Dumpster find Magna that will be the GF's first bike (gotta see if she'll even go out w/ me)


fixed for my amusement

LMN, are those all yours?
With that many bikes, I'm guessing many haven't been touched in ages.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

burly ti hardtail
big squishy couch bike
steel singlespeed
commuter/gocery getter/town bike
fixed gear road bike
wife's mtb/commuter/cruiser/townie


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

My wife might see this post. I only have two bikes a mountain bike and a road bike 

Just don't look in the garage and count!


----------



## gregarfish (Aug 16, 2008)

2

2008 Gary-Fisher Piranha
2004(???)Wal-Mart Schwinn full suspension 

The Schwinn is actually a good,durable commuter.It gets kicked,rained on,snowed on,and spat on(middle school bike rack).Never had a problem with it.


----------



## grnbkr (Jul 7, 2006)

dad I won't spill the beans either, some mountain bikes, and some road bikes.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

2, but I one gets 90% of the riding, thats my SS, kona unit. My other ride is an intense tracer.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Matt, I could just say they are all yours!


----------



## mbernard71 (Apr 4, 2008)

*I thougt I had a problem till I read this post*

Now I know I have a problem. Here goes my list and keep in mind I have cought myself recently at the computer in the middle of night with a bottle of Sam Adams and looking at 29er's. So I think this list will be growing.

HARO FST FROM EARLY 80'S (FREESTYLE BIKE)
GT AGGRESSOR
TREK Y5 (THE WORST)
CANNONDALE CADD3
INTENSE UZZI SL
CANNONDALE CADD 4
TREK 8000
K2 PRO FLEX (IMOHO STILL A BAD AZZ BIKE)
PINARELLO MONTELLO CIRCA 84' BLACK CHROME DELTA BRAKES RECORD COMPONENTS-GIVE ME A SIX PACK AND I CAN SIT THERE ALL DAY AND ADMIRE THE ITALIAN DETAIL.
CANNONDALE R800
SANTA CRUZ BULLETT TIMES 2
SANTA CRUZ SUPERLITE TIMES 2
TREK STP 400
INTENSE 6.6- (THE SECOND WORST) (SORRY MR. STEBER)
HARO WERKS-(TRACER)
INTENSE TRACER
KHS SOFTTAIL
JAMIS DRAGON
JAMIS DAKAR
SANTA CRUZ HECKLER 05'
SANTA CRUS HECKLER 07'
SANTA CRUZ BLUR LT2 08'
TURNER RFX 08'
CANNONDALE SUPER V 500 FOR THE WIFE
FOES FXR 2:1 08'-PROBALLY MY FAVORITE OUT OF THEM ALL.

The bike I miss the most would be my Cook Bros. cruiser that was stolen from me in Melbourne Fla back in 95'. My old man built it for me for X-mas back in 82. It was super cool. Suntour ten speed Thumb Shifters. MCS moto style bars and neck. Chrome plated frame and fork. Man I loved that bike. It was the firstbike I learned how to do balance point wheelies. I swear I could wheelie from here to Tacoma. My old man spent 1200.00 on it back in 82'. Which was an awful lot of money for a non-union trucker. Even though it was 13 years later that it was stolen. Telling him was still pretty hard to do.


----------



## nzumbi1 (Sep 2, 2007)

I currently have 12, however someone once told me the formula for the correct amount of bikes one should have is n+1. I'm almost there:thumbsup: .


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

In order of most to least used:

soft tail 29er
FS 29er
roadie fixie
roadie geared
SS 26er
beater bar bike


----------



## clayj (Aug 24, 2008)

Kona Kikapu Deluxe (Nothing stock other than frame, seat, and post)
Anasazi SS HT
Guru Cron'Alu Tri bike (custom frame and paint, zipps)
Specialized Allez Elite (Full Dura-ace)
'88 Trek 360 commuter road bike


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Hard to say. Sheldon Brown put it best. When asked how many bikes he owned, he said "Well there's bikes, and there's parts, and there's this whole gray area in between." Always gives me a chuckle. Do I count the old Columbia tandem that serves as yard art out front?


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

There are 5 in my house right now, but 'only' 3 are mine.

'07 Kona Hei Hei (full sus. XC)
'08 Norco CCX 1 (cyclocross / off season road / commuter if gas is too high)
'09 Garneau Sonix 6.4 (CF road machine)


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

I have 6:

Ventana El Saltamontes
Kona Hei Hei (the original - Ti hardtail)
Zank Cross 
Gunnar Crosshairs
Eriksen (Road)
Waterford 2200

Wife has 2:

Juliana HT
Serotta Colorado


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Let's see.. my g/f tells me I can't possibly ride all the bikes I have, but somehow I do.

1. Ventana El Rey 29er
2. Titus Racer X 29er
3. Titus Racer X 26er
4. Bianchi Singlespeed
5. Trek Road Bike
6. Bianchi Fixed Gear (Road)
7. True Fab (custom built singlespeed / frame only right now, build coming soon)
8. Ellsworth Roots CX (frame only right now, build coming soon)


----------



## Turmoyl (Aug 1, 2008)

I have just two and do not plan to get any more at this point.

1) 2008 Giant Yukon FX: off-season fitness (back country snowboarding is my primary sport), fun, exploration

2) 1994 Schwinn Crisscross: My wife bought it before we met but rarely uses it so I have taken it under my wing as a grocery getter and errand runner, bike-based SAG for charity runs, etc. , employing a B.O.B. Yak when needed.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

It amuses me how people get so flaberghasted about how many bikes I have - I think to myself "gee have you never been passionate about something enough to want more than one??? - so sad"

Anyway I have 8 in the household. I live in a 3 bedroom apartment - converted one room to a workshop and storage area - wooot! 3 bikes chained up in the carpark downstairs...

Mine - 
Nomad
Blur
RIP9
Singular 29"
Cruiser

Girlfriend - 
GT Avalanche
Cruiser
Beater

Im stoked to read this thread because it makes me feel much better about having 'only' 5 bikes - Cheers!


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Two and a frame:

Redline D660 hardtail 29er
K2 Enemy cyclocross
The frame is an old Bridgestone hybrid

Looking to add a dedicated commuter/grocery getter too. Might use the Bridgestone for that, but I'm leaning towards sometihng new.


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

My parent's garage contains:
My bikes - Intense M1, Specialized P2, Trek 1500 [road bike given to me by my dad]
My dad's bikes - an old Colnago, Trek Madone, 
My mom's bikes - a GT commuter bike, a Cannondale road bike [she does triathlons]
My sisters bike - An Electra beach cruiser

There are more, but those are the only ones used. I like having a family that loves bikes as much as I do; especially because they realize the need for bike parts.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

In regular rotation:

Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer
S&M Stricker
Brooklyn Machine Works Park bike
Bianchi Pista


----------



## socalbikegirl (Dec 30, 2006)

Alrighty...

Mine
Landshark Road Bike
Specialized Era Marathon Mtn bike
Redline Conquest Team cross bike
Trek 950 mtn bike
*would love a SS to complete the quiver

Hubby
Ibis Spanky Road Bike
Specialized S-works Epic mtn bike
Lightspeed Ti mtn/townie bike
Ibis Cousin-it tandem
Redline Conquest team cross bike
Bridgestone MB-1 mtn bike frame
Tesch road bike frame

Critters
2 SS kiddie bikes
1 6 speed Specialized Hotrock

Sheesh and the HOA wonders why the cars won't fit in our garage.


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

In my shed, hallway and spare room there is,
look595 ultra frame and fork
look595 ultra record
jamis quest veloce
old steel track bike
voodoo dambala rigid single speed
ellsworth truth xo and fox
merida hawk hill (wife's)
giant tcr centaur (wife's)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Banshee Scirocco HT
Yeti AS-X FS
2soulscycles HT

and then there is the 1992 Specialized Hard Rock Sport with a split seat tube. I've had three other bikes during my life.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

LMN said:


> Yes I know it is disgusting.


no way man... n+1 bro. 

over here it's:

niner one9 (tang, frame/fork for sale)
karate monkey (xl, fixed mtn)
karate monkey (sm, guest bike)
superfly
stumpjumper expert fsr
redline monocog flight (old school 110, fixed)
redline monocog (old school 110)
san jose (british green, fixed cross)
san jose (powder blue, space bars, fixed cruiser)
langster (new york edition, #160 of the original run)
seven odanata (full ultegra)
bianchi cross concept (fixed with eno)
steamroller (fixed)
kona unit (radar green, frame for sale)
kona tiki (u.k. only bike)
kona dawg (fs/ss)
cannondale r300 (2sp beater bike)
generic raleigh (old steel fixie)
old schwinn fixie
huffy aluminum ss w/1x1 fork 
surly 1x1 (currently for sale)
specialized tarmac expert on the way
xl superfly frame on the way
superfly ss frame on the way


----------



## dabioman (Jan 15, 2005)

I have 4. One IF Crown Jewel for the road, an IF SS for the hills, an old Merckx cross bike, and an ancient Merckx road bike serving as a commuter.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

All up and running....
08 Titus Motolite
05 Cannondale disc cyclocross
04 Intense Spider
04 Giant XTC HT carbon alum hybrid
04 Giant TCR carbon alum hybrid(roadie)
02 Giant NRS
00 Schwinn Moab(old US made)

Frames..
IRO singlespeed
03 Giant NRS

Wifes..
02 SC Superlight
05 Spec Allez(roadie)

Sons..
04 Giant NRS
Klein HT
Cannondale Y frame FS
Spec HT


----------



## black cross (Dec 10, 2005)

My bikes,
Gunnar Roadie
Gunnar Sport
Surly Cross Check
Salsa Chili Con Crosso
GT Peace 9er SS
Schwinn Panther
Schwinn Racer (2 speed)
Schwinn Duo Sport
Bianchi Virata
Nashbar 853 Mountain Frame
Univega MTB

Wife's Bikes
Klein road bike
Schwinn Panther (ladies)


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

One picture tells a thousand words:


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

OK here goes:-

Mountain Cycle San AndreasX2!

Mountain Cycle MohoCXS

Mountain Cycle Tremor (all the above are full suss)

GT ZaskarLE

GT Zaskar s/s with slicks and rigid forks

GT hybred thing for ride to work duties

Kona Cindercone,steel frame now a s/s

frames:- Manitou H.T.,Haro something,threePOS cheap frame and HEAPS of forks,wheels and other bits!


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

2005 CAAD8 SS TT bike
2007 CAAD9 with Red/Rival
2009 GF Paragon

Whenever my team decides to buy them for us/me (a few weeks, I'm told): 2009 Trek Madone 5.2 on 50mm/82mm carbon tubs.

I really wish that carbon MTB rims would start coming down in price; carbon road wheelsets of reasonable quality can be had for as little as $500.


----------



## jonny427 (Aug 29, 2008)

Here goes:

2009 Intense Tracer VP
36 talas rc2, industry 9 enduro, xt, elixir cr

2006 GT iDrive 5 2.0
32 vanilla r, everything else is crap

2008 Fuji Roubaix Pro Roadie

2008 Schwinn Madison fixie
pimped out with no brakes

1994 Bianchi Timber Wolf
rock shox indy c, full xt, my first real bike!


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

3 Built, soon to be 4 

Ventana XC Dually
Interloc Steel Hardtail
Univega Trainer Bike

One ready for trade in on another Ventana

JmZ


----------



## jpelaston (Feb 27, 2007)

These 6. Plus an old Trek 400 and an S&M Dirt Bike


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

There are approximately 14 bikes in our house right now. I think 5 are mine.


----------



## k0y0te (Oct 29, 2006)

I feel so guilty after posting in one of these threads... 

ok..

- specialized fsrxc 4" xc bike
- fisher rig rigid 29er singlespeed
- redline monocog rigid 26er singlespeed
- specialized allez elite
- gt avalanch 
- 85' hutch excel freestyle
- barracuda team xx frame on the wall
- old school mongoose steel frame on the wall

ha... and I've been looking for a new long travel trail bike.. 

damn... i need to have a garage sale..


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 2, 2008)

i had to stop and think about that one... i have four now and in my garage between my dad and i there is nine. whats in our garage is worth half the value of our house haha


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Complete bikes?*

4... for now, but I'm eyeballin the ElRey
Current quiver front to back are... 
Foes FXR 6" Great bike, too much for me but I still dig it.
Turner route 66, one off 6" frame DT's personal ride for a while. Again too much bike but it's P.L.U.S.H. and it has homer history attatched.
Turner 5 Spot. my main ride for 5 years now, I tested DW and couldn't justify loosing my arse on old faithful to buy it.
Cannondale 1fg. Hard work but a great way to make an easy trail into a challenge. great training aid.
I'd say that I need to sell one of the 6" bikes to fund the El Rey, but I try not to lie to myself about the important things.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

2 Mountain bikes:
- Fisher Caliber 29er trail bike
- Specialized Rockhopper 26" hardtail

2 Road bikes:
- Trek Madone 5.2
- Orbea Onix TDF

2 Commuter/utility bikes:
- Specialized Globe City 7
- Surly Cross-Check

On the wish list:
- Folding bike, either a Bike Friday Tikit or an NWT
- a fixie

Tom


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

ive got 3 and working on #4 right now

first bike is a raleigh mojave 5.0, about 4 months later i bought an 07 specalized fsr xc and about 6 months later i bought my scott genius mc20. right now im working on building up an old cannondale beast of the east frame to pull SS duty. all of these bikes have come around since august of 07. thank god i have a seperate bank acct. from my wife. luckily she hardly notices when new parts come in!



















and my latest uprades to the scott!


----------



## bigbluedodge (Jan 18, 2008)

A few:

Carbon Giant XTC 29/26 ss
Vicious Cycles 29 fixed
Nishiki Cascade 29/26 ss
Kona Major Jake ss
Supervitus rode bike fixed
1981 Eddie Merckx fixed
Black Beater Commuter fixed

and a new Wolfhound Cycles on order!!


----------



## blurredboy (Jan 3, 2006)

*It Feels Good To Be Amongst Friends*

Who share the addiction

Fully rigid 29 SS
26 HT
3" FS
4" FS
5" FS
Just sold the 5.5" FS (Looking for a 6er)
20" BMX
24" BMX cruiser
Coupla road bikes


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

working towards 3....

Dback Response 08 - Primary trail bike, decent for starter ...









Felt Curbside 09 - City commuter / cruiser - paying off. (350$ to go)









Stretched Cruiser - coming as soon as I get some cash.










im into bikes in general, just enjoy getting on rolling about and listening to my ipod...blue bike should be here by the summer, order a set of 26" rims with it, same style (140spoke) .. gonna sit the way it is over the summer, and come winter time its getting ripped aparted, modded and repainted.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

6 and counting 

Custom Hi Wheeler - 27" front and 20" rear 
88 Peugeot St Laurent
96 Bontrager Privateer Comp SS - Geaux Saints
97 GT Zaskar
98 GT Backwoods SS
07 VooDoo Canzo 26

and a 96 GT Team RTS as wall art

so I still need a Tandem a Trike and a unicycle

and in the works is a full carbon build with a CF Girvin CrossLink fork


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wow, Where to start?*

Those with images...

92 Mongoose IBOC team in mint condition.









My newest (and all time favorite) Pereira Roaring 29er









Others without images readily available...
.
2001 Yeti ARC Ti
2003 Independent Fabrications Planet X
2005 Opera Palladio (Ti/Carbon)
2007 Soul Cycles Session Trials Bike
Haro BMX bike

Those in various stages of rebuild.

1996 Yeti Kokopelli hard tail
2002 Yeti Road project
1987 Grandis

That's pretty much it without starting in on the Wife's and Kid's rides. A nice well rounded stable with little duplication.

TCN


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

1, though I would like to get a roadie too.

How do you guys with multiple mountain bikes decide what to ride every time you get out?


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Just 3... sorry no pics


----------



## kahiwa (Nov 8, 2007)

Road bike-2005 Spesh E5 Sworks
2003 Spesh Enduro
2009 Spesh Epic Expert Carbon
KHS commuter
lowrider cruiser bike for lazy afternoons(definate fave-up there with the mountain bikes)


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

two and a half...............................I wish three :cryin:


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*It is a burden*

But a nice burden. I go by feel. feeling lazy or looking at a long ride? 5 Spot. rough ride? FXR. Shuttle? Big Turner. Short on time or feel like I've been slacking? 1fg.


shrubeck said:


> 1, though I would like to get a roadie too.
> 
> How do you guys with multiple mountain bikes decide what to ride every time you get out?


----------



## grody (Oct 13, 2008)

I have..
A Trek Fuel EX 8
Lemond Zurich roadie
Scott CR-1 Roadie 
Vintage Bridgestone RB-1 Roadie
Vintage Bridgestone MB-1 hardtail converted SS
Gary Fisher Hi-Fi Pro 
Specialized cruiser
And a Gary Fisher Superfly I picked up a few hours ago...


...I have a bike problem...


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

justanotherbikegeek said:


> How many bikes do you have?


Just the right amount.

Family members are the only ones brazen enough to ask why I need so many bikes. I usually reply, "why did you need so many kids?" or, "why does your wife need so much of your money?", and that usually ends it. I don't own or drive cars anymore, and donate most of my salary to charities, both weird enough things that people tend to hear about me before they meet me, so with that in mind, people don't give me too much crap for having the bikes I do.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

mbernard71 said:


> Now I know I have a problem. Here goes my list and keep in mind I have cought myself recently at the computer in the middle of night with a bottle of Sam Adams and looking at 29er's. So I think this list will be growing.
> 
> 1. HARO FST FROM EARLY 80'S (FREESTYLE BIKE)
> 2. GT AGGRESSOR
> ...


27 bikes?! yea, you could say youve got a problem!

Ive got 2. a Santa Cruz Superlight and my old hardtail, a Rockhopper that I decided today to turn into a SS. Shouldnt be too tough I hope.


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

the ones that run are

09' stumpy marathon 29er. just plain rad
07' tricross expert. rad
vintage monkey wards cruiser. the bee's knees.
a fixed grocery getter thing. scary rad
some coaster brake jobby with a cool paint job. thanks ted!


stumpy pro frame i need to try and warranty. radness pending.
perhaps a 08' S-Works Roubaix SL Dura-Ace this weekend if he (it's the shop owner's bike) wants my money. 

...i don't have a bike problem...


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

I just ordered my 4th. So I will have 4, but have owned many more. 5 if you include my wife's bike.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

I have 2; a Light AM HT, and a steel rigid.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

1996 Jamis Diablo LE (rigid)
2001 Schwinn Homegrown Limited (Gold anodized hardtail)
Another 2001 Schwinn Homegrown Limited ( Also Gold Anodized hardtail)
2007 Trek Top Fuel SL(FS)
2004 KHS Flite 2000(Road)


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Four*

(1) FS
(2) HT
(1) Road Bike. 
All are used regularly.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

3.5

1) Yeti ASR (self explanatory and the best bike I've ever ridden)
2) Giant OCR3w (roadie for commuting)
3) Trek 4500 (the first love, which is now the grocery getter, snow bike, friend bike)
3.5) Wilier Izoard (new road toy just arrived at my bike shop and is now waiting on the tax return )

I would like to add a steel hardtail and maybe a cross bike to the collection then I'm done...no really...ok, maybe I'll just make myself start selling and replacing at that point...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

My wife and I are slowly building a stable...

'06 Transition Preston (Squish)
'08 Chromag Stylus (Hardtail)
'07 Kona Dew Deluxe (Commuter)
'05 Giant AC (Loaner/Extra)
'06 Giant Trance (Wife's Full Squish)
'07 Marin Muirwoods (Wife's Commuter)
Mid 90's Diamondback Steel Rigid (Wife's Junker)
80's Schwinn Predator BMX with sweet mag wheels
70's Schwinn Varsity (My junker)

Looking to add a XC Hardtail for wife and a DJ bike for myself


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

At the moment, 6 with a 7th being built now! 

A random BMX
1994 Cannondale M600 (still got)
2001 Cannondale F2000
2001 Cannondale Jekyll 700
2001 Cannondale Jekyll 2000 SL
2001 Cannondale Jekyll 2000 (still got)
2001 Scott (the Scales’s predecessor)
2001 GT I-drive 4
2001 Whyte PRST-1 (still got)
2002 Rocky Mountain Slayer (still got)
2007 Specialized Stumpjumper
2008 Giant Trance 1 (my current main bike)
2008 Giant Trance X2 (shared between me and dad)
2009 Singular Swift 29er SS rigid (being built)


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Last I checked, 15 operational and 3 frames on the wall. Plus an additional 5 family bikes taking up space. But I can actually justify (rationalize) every single one...really....

6 Fat Chances 
3 Independent Fabs 
1 Merlin
1 Salsa
1 GT
1 LeMond
1 Ritchie
1 Specialized
1 Trek
1 Chuck


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

MCsanandreas said:


> OK here goes:-
> 
> Mountain Cycle San AndreasX2!
> 
> ...


this is now wrong! i now have 12 fully working bikes but less spares so cant buy any more frames(maybe!)


----------



## Fancy Hat (Apr 14, 2008)

In order of increasing awesomeness with pictures:

7 Raleigh R-500, early 90s vintage; road rain bike built for 99% spare parts 
(no pic, but imagine metallic purple with 105 group)

6. Langster fixed gear; fixed gear, fits well, but I'm over fixed gears









5. 2000 Lemond Buenos Aires with Dura-ace 10sp upgrade; nice bike, but just a little big









4. Trek 520 touring bike; awesomer than the others because I've ridden it really far and seen cool stuff on it









3. Early 80s Schwinn World sport townie called "Kermit" because it it's color; best townie ever

















2. 2007 Fisher Rig









1. 2007 Fisher Paragon with lots of upgrades; flat out the sweetest bike I've ever owned!









I have an S-works single speed conversion and a chopper at my folks house too:

















That makes 7 that I keep in my apartment and two I had to leave home because I can't fit 9 in my apartment.


----------



## MdRiverdog (Feb 10, 2009)

Since 1970? Thousands.
Currently; 9 in the living room, 42 in the basement. (yeah, it's a big ass basement)
The best mix I've found is 9. 
A fixie, a full suspension, a hardtail(carbon), a hybrid beater, a strider folding, two road, (one vintage,one 2008), a single speed and an electric folding.


----------



## RUNDCM (Sep 16, 2008)

Four.

08 rip9
Sir 9 rigid SS built, not ridden yet
GT idrive XCR 3.0
TREK 7000? (no model# replacement frame) 

All ready to ride . 

Dont feel the need for anymore now, kinda hung over


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

i have seven and the wife has has eight i think.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

i have an MkIII that is waiting for the salt to go away, desperately, an old hardtail thats a single speed campus/urban bike (sometimes take it on the trails) and an old (early 70s?) follis road bike from behind a friends garage. The MkIII frame is new, components used to be on a haro hardtail. I use the ss when i want something different on the trails or have to ride through all kinds of crap (salt) to get to the trails. I found about 60 percent of it in a ditch, and the other 40 is stuff that was on my nice bike that had to get replaced or i scrounged.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

__41__


----------



## G14it (Oct 8, 2008)

2008 ibis mojo sl (am) 24 pounds
1997 ibis mojo (xc ht) 20 pounds
2006 Titus supermoto (dh) ~37 pounds
1997 diamond back assault (bmx) 24 pounds
198? Miyata gents touring (road project)

Wish I could get more but as a 18 year old college student that is plenty.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

Two; '04 GT I-drive with many upgrades, and an Orbea roadie. My wife has two also; '04 GT I-drive with no upgrades and a lugged steel Mercian roadie with many upgrades. Hopefully I can soon add a freeride rig to the stable.


----------



## roach (Sep 12, 2005)

I have 4 bikes total. 1 Specialized 08 Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon / 1 Specialized FSR Enduro expert 99 only the frame and rear shock are still original the rest have been swap for better stuff / 1 2007 Trek 8000 hardtail / 1 1992 Norco Bush Pilot cro mo frame used on a trainer for winter.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

3 bikes...

1. 07 spec s works carbon stumpy
2. 07 trek madone 5.2 road bike
3. 04 bmw q6.s folding mtn bike (a rarety for sure)


----------



## pdferguson (Dec 9, 2008)

Currently four bikes in my garage:

(1) Klein road bike (as beautiful as a supermodel)

(2) RANS Stratus LE (long wheelbase recumbent, like sitting on your couch and pedaling)

(3) brand new '09 StumpJumper FSR Comp (my version of a late midlife crisis)

(4) BMW R80RT (hasn't been ridden in a year because whenever I have free time, I'd rather BE the engine)


----------



## justjack (Dec 16, 2008)

At one time I had 13 bikes now down to 4 bikes the one that I hated to part with was my Merlin Newsboy, I am trying to save up for the new Lynskey cruiser 29er i still have a Ti EXo motolite,R320 Lynskey, Electra Amsterdam and 1978 steel Seotta, some of the other bike i miss is the Merlin Celo and the Exogrid Titus road bike, i would also like to get me one of the new Lynskey Helix frame, that polished one is amazing


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

It has gotten out of hand
6 at home 

2 m1 2001 s

m1 2002 

sc nomad 2006 

Jamis Dakar pro 2007 

transition double 2007 

1997 S works hard-tail (at Moms upstate) 

1999 Chuck FS (at in laws in CT)


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, you don't hear to many people mentioning Chuck bikes. I had a Chuck CR-FS and still have my Chuck CR-HT. Alas, the hardtail frame cracked at the BB shell and it's hanging in the garage.

Let me know if you're interested in any Chuck memorabilia. I have a jersey, T-shirt, socks and headband. All hardly worn in great condition.


daisycutter said:


> It has gotten out of hand
> 6 at home
> 
> 2 m1 2001 s
> ...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Got my first mountain bike first week of April last year. I now have three. :lol:

Gary Fisher Marlin Disc - XC hardtail

Ibex Asta X9 - XC FS

Yeti 575 - AM


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Two

Santa Cruz Nomad

Santa Cruz Stigmata


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

3.5

1992 Ibis Cousin It Tandem (my 5 year old owns the back half)
2004 Titus Riddler Hardtail
2005 Titus Drop U Road Bike
2008 Turner 5 spot. 

For me at least that works out to plenty. I get to ride all of them without feeling like I am neglecting any bikes. If I had a lot of money the Titus Riddler might get replaced with an IF Steel Deluxe or Ibis Tranny, but that is not a worry right now.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

I have 4 bikes - 3 made by moots and 1 Black Sheep in the herd.


----------



## stevegreer (Jan 31, 2009)

1. A Wal-Mart Next dual suspension (p.o.s.)
2. A 2009 Giant Yukon that my wife bought me today for Valentine's Day
3. And an unknown year model Trek Elance road bike that my dad got for me to celebrate the birth of my baby girl in August.


----------



## ratch (Jan 11, 2009)

Just three,

Rocky Mountain Vertex
Orange 5
On One Scandal 29er

I started reading this thread thinking i had enough bikes................
now i think i should probably treat myself to another one or two


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

2008 Karate Monkey, Rigid SS
2007 Turner Sultan, not rigid, not SS
1977 Fuji Special Tourer - in pieces undergoing overhaul
2006 Nashbar Steel frame 26" - not built

Doesn't count the remainder in my garage
2007 Salsa El Mariachi - the wife's ride
2006 Specy Hardrock Disc - oldest son's bike
2006 Specy Hardrock WSD (Disc) - oldest daughters
2003ish Diamondback 24" - younger daughters ride
2004 Mongoose BMX - youngest son's ride

Got enough bikes and riders in the house to have my own group ride....


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

poff said:


> I have 4 bikes - 3 made by moots and 1 Black Sheep in the herd.


Have a thing for Ti do ya?


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Would you believe, not enough! But I do need to put more hooks in the garage. I think all 20 are full.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Personally I have two. Well, one and a half actually as the new one is still stowed in layaway at the LBS. I still want a bent bike for street riding and am starting to like the idea of a SS for commuting. And my wife and kids all have bikes too. As of right now none are even a year old. We also still have my old broken Wonderhuffy and my wifes old huffy too.

Here's the list

2007 Sedona (My Commuter)
2008 Sedona Womens (Wife)
2007 Trance 2 (My Layaway)
2008 GT Avalanche Hardtail (Sons)
20" Next BMX-ish (Youngest Son's)
Busted WonderHuffy Stone Mountain (Front Fork Shocks loose)
Womens Huffy Stone Mountain (Warped Rear Wheel)
Schwinn Kids Hauler trailer, de-kidhaulerized - cargo trailer


----------



## bykegnurd (Jun 8, 2005)

*Let's Count...*

I have the following...
05 Turner 5 Spot
07 Chromag Samurai (might be on the chopping block...)
08 Chromag Sakura
09 Spot Longboard 29er
08 Kish Custom Ti Roadie
95 Gary Fisher X-Caliber (reynolds 853)
04 Santa Cruz Blur (definately on the chopping block...)
Just sold
06 Kish SS Cross bike
07 Kish SS MTB bike (giving up single speeds sucks)

99 Schwinn Homegrown (the wife)
04 Kish Custom Steel touring bike (the wife)
08 Supercross BMX bike (the kid)


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a small collection
07 Cdale Prophet
08 Cdale Rush
78 Peugeot (singlespeed roadie conversion)


----------



## cpeterson (Nov 9, 2007)

Storck Rebel Carbon hardtail
Storck Adrenaline Carbon fs
Storck 1.1 road bike
Scott Scale *2 hardtails 1 built 1 just a frame but new
Scott Spark fs
Scott CR1 road bike
Scott dirt jump bike
Scott CX bike
3D custom CX bike
3D custom hardtail as singlespeed mtb
Cervello P3 tt bike

Then my wife has a mtb and a road bike.

I need to sell a few and the storcks are brand new and only ridden a couple of times so far. Garage is full. Will be much easier to clean once I sell a couple. That will help the credit card bills too.


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

Vassago Optimus Ti
Moots Cinco
Cervelo Prodigy


----------



## enio (Jun 6, 2007)

i currently own:
author airline - (cross bike) 2 years old
kona caldera 08 - (mountain bike) 2 months old


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I only own two. I'm pretty proud of myself. 

My 7.3FX hyrbid commuter
My canfield lucky DH bike.

Soon I'll be rocking three, which is getting into iffy territory (its way too easy to horde bikes, and way to easy to spend money on em. I'd rather have one incredibly sweet bike then a bunch that are staked to the brim with crappy parts). Anyway, I'm rationalizing that its ok because its gonna be a rigid (possibly suspension fork in the future) steel 29er MTB custom made for me/my roommate (same size) by a good friend who's getting into the 29er business after establishing himself as a touring road bike builder. I'll be racing on it, so I think I'll let this one slip. No more then three though! 

All of my roommates are bikers too though, so having 11 completes and 3 frames with two posts just for wheels and tires stacked about 10 thick is a bit absurd.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Ya'll have rich blood.
Only 1 here, and I don't see myself buying another 1 unless I hit the pick 5.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

I have just 75 sq ft storage for my tiny downtown condo, so I max out at space for 3....but I prefer to keep it to two. For now I 'm running

Marinoni Ciclo road bike(for sale)
Cyfac Nerv road bike (17lb beauty)
Rocky Mountain Element mountain bike ('07, backcountry goodness)


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

bwheelin said:


> Ya'll have rich blood.
> Only 1 here, and I don't see myself buying another 1 unless I hit the pick 5.


I aint rich, and I didn't win no lotto. I just worked boatloads of overtime.


----------



## Heff (Mar 4, 2006)

I have 3 fully built bikes at the minute
turner dhr for dh
Haro bmx for park
Diamondback oldschool hardtail for a bitta everything.

I also have 3 cracked frames and plenty of old parts in the garage aswel. Cant bear to throw out the old frames.Plenty of memories from them.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

I have almost 4.
'95 Red Cannondale Beat of the East M800
Ti Airbourne Lucky Strike
Santa Cruz Bullit
and I have money down on a 2009 Nomad that will hopefully be here in April.
Oh yeah, and parts from a broken Giant VT frame.

-Simon


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

Let me see here, just sold 2, just bought 2 = 4 
- Moment - All round ride right now
- Giant Bowery - Commuter and casual rides
- Beach cruiser - grocery getter
- Just ordering a Salsa Selma today. - my new joy.

To the OP just last night my friends said, what go you need a new bike for and I smiled and said, because I can and *it makes me happy*.


----------



## AZkick-n40 (May 1, 2007)

This is fantastic - there are a few people more sick than I am!

Mine:
'07 Niner RIP9
'08 Voodoo Canzo
'08 Voodoo Aizan
'08 Surly Pugsley
'08 Fisher Rig
'07 C'dale F29
'07 Redline Monocog
'97 Specialized Rockhopper
'92 Trek
'06 Redline Conquest CX
'69 Schwinn 

Wife:
'08 Voodoo Bokor
'93 Trek

Kids:
4 BMX

Building to give away:
2 currently


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank god for that! This thread makes me feel sane, only got 4 bikes 
Giant Reign 09 with Lyrik 2 step fork and coil rear shock
On-One ScandAL 29er with USE SUB fork.
Kona Major Jake CX bike
and finally my old Specialized Sirrus commuter/ pub bike converted to SS


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Three*

Turner Sultan, Gunnar Roadie and Soma Double Cross.


----------



## DroopyDawg (Dec 29, 2006)

*Ten*

06 Actionbent Recumbent - Underseat Steering
87 Bianchi Premio - My first road bike...most all original parts 
06 Kona Paddywagon SS
05 Trek 5200...My #1 road bike
03 Giant Rincon...Beater
04 Giant Rincon...In name only, replacement frame with good parts spec. 
07 Redline Monocog 26er SS
07 On One Inbred 29er 27 speed
and my two favorites...
05 Giant Trance 1
07 Surly Karate Monkey SS

I love all my Babies!!!


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*My bikes*

07' Jamis Cross Country
08' Jamis Komodo II
08' Electra Tandem Cruiser
08' Del Sol Shoreliner Cruiser
08' Specialized P2

Ordering a 09' Jamis Dakar XCT3 next Monday.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*wheels in our garage.*

giant nrs
giant stp
giant city bike
trek city bike
trek ex
specialized sl
novara buzz
bianchi veloce
scott contessa
fun bike (kinda like a recombant).
1 12" bike
2 16 " bikes
1 20" bike.
adams trail-a-bike
adams trail-a-bike tandem
2 radio flyer big wheels.
giant trike
chariot carrier
two rusty clunker cruisers

We use them all!
worst thing is I think I am missing a bike or two.

even worse, as many skis, kayaks and canoes. yikes.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone read Peter Egan's columns? Motorcycle stuff. He had a column once where he decided you need five basic motorcycles (picture me reaching around behind me to reference my well read copy of _Leanings_)

- sportbike
- sport touring bike
- dirtbike
- great big road hog
- an old crock

Well, I'm down to zero motorcycles but up to six bikes. But I think three bikes is ideal for me:

- mountain bike
- road bike
- something in between (for commuting, child seat, etc... something practical)

That being said, I'm currently at six:

*Two mountain bikes:*
- Dos Niner 1x9









- Voodoo Dambala single speed

*Two road bikes:*
- Surly Crosscheck fixed gear









- Gunnar Crosshairs 1x9









*My old crock:*
- all original 1991 Bridgestone MB2

*My other bike:*
- Jamis Dakar XC (build in process. This will actually be my child seat bike. I have a child seat that mounts over the top tube, and I'm looking for the full suspension to give my boy a Cadillac smooth ride). I just bought the frame and fork on ebay for $170, it should be here this week.

I've been on a bike buying tear that last few years. I'm at 31 adult bikes since 1990. I'm an engineer so I had to graph it out:










You can see most of the history in my picasa page in my signature. Except it's already in need of updating. I try to keep it cheap. I track my costs, including shipping, etc. I reuse many parts for each build, and nothing I have is too blingy. As long as I avoid buying new, complete bikes and/or custom frames, I don't lose too much on each transaction. I think I've learned that now.

I'm thinking now of rolling the Dos Niner and the Dambala into one Voodoo Aizan. I don't think the Bridgestone is a keeper, so I'll probably sell it after I get some riding time on it (my local trail is closed in the spring). That would put me at four. I'd sorta like to get rid of the Gunnar, since the Surly does more and fits better, but I've had the Gunnar a long time and I think I'd be sorry to get rid of that trusty old dog. It rides really well, too. Maybe I'll just hide it in the basement for a while...


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

_*ONE!*_









But I'm also in charge of a rental fleet of about 40 that gets turned over every year.
And a unicycle.

And, I have so many other gear needs that biking can't get all the attention:
Trail Running - running my first 50 this summer - www.lakecity50.com
The ever expanding aid climbing rack....... https://photos-g.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v596/132/44/518117905/n518117905_984574_9407.jpg
https://photos-a.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v596/132/44/518117905/n518117905_984576_3202.jpg

Ultralight backpacking
Sewing my own gear
Backcountry telemark skiing
XC skiing
eek!

I have previously owned a Hutch Trickstar, Haro Shredder, and Hoffman EP Pro (all BMX)
but this has been my only mountain bike for the past 12 years, and she's been through a lot. This picture is over 12,000 feet on the Colorado Trail on a 4,000 ft+ afternoon ride

but, if anyone wants to reduce their great flocks, just let me know.....


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I caught this thread a bit late.

2006 Mongoose Pro Alta. Love this bike with the exception of the Sr Suntour crankset. The arms are great but the rest of it is junk.
1998 Trek Y 3. It's really beat up looking but all the components work perfectly.
1993 Shogun Trail Breaker used for around town. It's in pristine shape.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

I have 5 currently with a 6th on the way:

Kona Paddy Wagon-for getting around town
Trek road bike
Ibis Mojo SL
Santa Cruz Chameleon
Mantis Flying V

The new one will be a Ibis Ti Mojo as soon as it comes in. 

I'm down from this time last year which is probably a good thing as I was running out of space in the condo. As otheres have stated, I'm also glad to see I'm not the only one with an affliction for multiple bikes.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Transition Covert
BlkMrkt Mob
Transition TransAM SS
Steelman Stage Race (looking to sell this one for a 4X dblbngr)


----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

2009 Sette Reken (Almost built)
2008 Sette Ximo (Bare frame)
1995 or 96 Schwinn Frontier (Heavy single speed)


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

6, but 1 is retired, 2 are resting, 1 is being fixed, and the other 2 are waiting for my acl to heal.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

*5 working, 1 resting, plus one on the way*

Geard HT
front squish SS
Rigid SS
Full Squish that I am just waiting for a new fork next month
Roadie
Roadie/Commuter/SS

Plus:
CX bike that is mentally in the pipeline, should be riding by summer.


----------



## Felton_Flyer (Dec 11, 2008)

more than I need, but less than I want


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

6 personally, actually 5, just sold one.
here are 4 of them....


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

This thread makes me feel a lot better.

I have four and a half.

Niner SIR9 HT SS
Niner RIP9 FS gearie, the half is because I have an 09 frame on the way to replace the 07
Devinci Wilson 1 DH bike
Kona Jake the Snake cross bike


----------



## jaysmith (Feb 11, 2007)

Currently, 3.

Mine:
05 Kona Caldera
07 Kona Unit 2-9
Piecemeal GT 1x8

Wifes:
07 Trek 6700 WSD

If everything goes according to plan this year, I'll be adding up to 4 more. I might lose a couple of the originals if I do.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

2/2009 Sycip Crossdress/Touring Hybrid
9/2008 Sycip Diesel 29er
7/1999 Fat Chance Yo Eddy 26er
1990 Diamond Back Apex MTB (my first MTB)


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Hmm ready to go right now 5, but 4 more frames and sufficient parts in transition mode.


----------



## rojomas (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow!! I'm not as bad as I thought. I've owned at least 20 in my life and I usually hang on to a bike for about 5 years unless I hate it. But I've also held on to a bike for 15 years which I just gave away to a friend so he could put a SS together for his daughter. I currently have 4 bikes in my stable.
1. Foes FXR 2:1. Man I love this bike, it can do any thing 
2. Chumba XCL. Also a great bike but not as versitile as the Foes
3. Sette Reken. Very smooth riding for a hard tail
4. Sette Shadow. It's a jump bike but I have it set up as a SS and use it as a townie
I'm very happy with the bikes I have and I don't think I'll have to upgrade for a while.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

justanotherbikegeek said:


> So now, my brothers, confess. How many bikes do you have? How have your bicycle acquisitions strained relationships and driven you to cut corners in other parts of your life? Do you ever feel pangs of guilt, or does your collection provide something that transcends material acquisition?


*
Confession first:*
Turner 5 Spot
Turner Flux
Cannondale F1000
Carl Strong Titanium

*
Guilt second:*
Ive never felt guilt about cutting corners on providing for the family. Its not like we've have to eat oatmeal porridge for a month because daddy had to go buy the latest stuff. But time away from the family while riding sometimes brings a little pang of guilt. I try to compensate or excuse myself by bringing the kids with me but they're not all that interested in MTBiking and I know better than pushing too hard

 Kasper


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*I guess I'm not so bad off after all...*

I should get my girlfriend to read this thread just so she'll recognize that I'm not as sick and obsessed about bikes as she seems to think  Although I just sold a couple bikes to thin out the herd so maybe I actually am 

*Here's my count:*
08 Intense 6.6 Slope Style - For shuttle days and occassional trail rides
03 Specialized Enduro - bought the frame used to build up as my winter trail bike
03 Santa Cruz Blur - All-purpose trail and race bike 
05 Santa Cruz Chameleon SS - Total townie bike for bar hopping
03 Santa Cruz Roadster - Road training 
08 Redline Monocog 29er SS - Still in the box waiting to be built up

*I've also built a couple for her* (since they're parked in my garage they should still count):
01 or 02 Santa Cruz Roadster
03 Santa Cruz Blur


----------



## damnitzhym (Feb 1, 2009)

just 2
06 Motobecane 600DS
08 Fuji Outland RC (custom build)


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Too many yet, not enough. Always fun to want another.
The garage currently contains 10. 4 are mine.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

1) Standard 125R 24"
2) Black Market Riot
3) SE Floval Flyer
4) Trek XC - bike hard tail.
5) 1989 Free Agent Limo 20"
6) 1985 SE PK Ripper
7) My wife's cheap Schwinn mtn bike.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

hado_pv said:


> Would you believe, not enough! But I do need to put more hooks in the garage. I think all 20 are full.


Uh oh. Both Matt and I have acquired new race steeds for the season (thanks to the Spooky Race team and the GT Dirt Coalition), plus the Inbred just came off the DL. (See the resurrection thread in the 29er forum for details.)


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

1) Mongoose Menace first BMX bike
2) Raleigh M40 first mountain bike converted to SS commuter/trail bike
3) Cove Stiffee main trail bike
4) 90's Trek 1500 Aluminum first road bike
5) Schwinn Pelaton Pro main road bike
6-7) Matching 90's Trek 6000ZX bike path bikes one for me one for her


----------



## GottaGo (Sep 29, 2006)

08 Kona JTS for cyclocross
05 Kinesis SL for commuting/road riding
GT ZRX cross bike that is going to be rehabbed into one of those "monster bikes" with 
drop track bars and 700x45 tires. This idea has been percolating for a while and will 
probably come to a boil with the next pay check...
05 Giant Warp
99 Kona Lava Dome.
Lime green Trek 830 singlespeed
Bridgestone MB-4

Other than the Giant Warp, I bought everything used in various states of disarray and built the bikes up from there (that's not quite accurate - I bought the JTS frame new and pulled the Bridgestone out of the trash). The Warp was a $250 impulse buy off Craig's List earlier this winter. Even if the frame doesn't make the team long term, $250 for just the parts was worth it (and I have a 04 NOS Kona Kickapu Deluxe frame waiting...).

In between there have been more bikes than I can remember that have come and gone.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

07 Epic
08 Tarmac
09 Jabberwocky (BIP)


----------



## BikingGod (Feb 11, 2009)

*I've got three!*

In my current collection of bikes I have a Specialized Hardrock, Raleigh MTN. Scout, and a racing BMX bike the Diamondback Viper. In the past years I have owned a department store Kent bike which I replaced in about a month with the Raleigh.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Since I started mountain biking in 1993, I've owned a lot of bikes. I currently have 7 mountain bikes and 3 road bikes. Here's the list (as best as I can remember):

Mountain bikes:

93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
05 Seven Sola Ti (still have)
08 Ellsworth Tiruth (still have)
08 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue (still have)
07 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS (still have)
08 Sinister Ridge (still have)

and road bikes:

05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
07 Orbea Ora Tri (still have)
05 Seven Elium SG (still have)
06 Independent Fab Club Racer fixie (still have)

My wife keeps telling me I have too many bikes. I haven't told her about the tandem I ordered, yet


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow. Right now I own 4 bikes.

Commuter junker that I can leave out in the rain without feeling bad about it
Gary Fisher Tassajara
Schwinn hand me down 'road' bike that is 10lbs heavier than my mountain bike.
Gary Fisher Piranha that I handed down to my brother

And looking for a tri bike for IM... so that'll bring the total up to 5. Think the Felt B16 is first choice so far... it's a beautiful bike. All right, here's a shot.


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Stable of bikes*

2 Cannondale Hardtails,
Cannondale Singlespeed
Cannondale Rush
Van Dessel FS 29er
Litespeed Toccoa 
Giant Womans


----------



## da1edub (Dec 30, 2005)

*Lots*

Built:

Retrotec 29er SS
EWR 29er 1x9
Salsa La Cruz 1x8
Salsa Casseroll fixie
Bontrager Road Lite ('94)

Frames/projects:

Planet X Sportive Ti
Niner SIR9
Indy Fab 69er ('98)
Fisher Klunker ('99)
Cannondale M900 ('94)


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

6 bikes and two frames. Some were in a state of disrepair but now that I am out of school they are quickly becoming ride able again. Will be trimming back one bike and one frame/fork combo real soon (spring is the best time to sell). Hopefully will be replacing another frame later in the year.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

2 ridable (29er and SS),11 I could put together if ya counted the vintage ones and parts


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

two:
focus thunder expert — full-suspension (5″ travel), heavily customized
scott voltage — dirt jumping bike, heavily customized

the 3rd is going to be full-suspension 29er for endurance & looooooooooong rides


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

3
1 khs am2000; only the frame, handel bars and brake/derailure pods are stock.

2 road bikes, I may sell the khs 300 I bought for a commuter. I never commuted on it.

and enought mt. bike parts to build up another frame. or build it back to stock and buy a frame. same with the road bike.


----------



## kendogz161 (May 23, 2007)

Four in my fleet
2005 Cannondale Prophet
2007 Gary Fisher Raceday
2005 Trek Madone
2009 Trek Fuel ex
The Trek Fuel was suppose to replace the Cannondale Prophet but I've spent so much time with that bike and it has never let me down that I just couldn't do it.


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

'04 Kona Unit

'08 Salsa El Mariachi

'06 Kona Humuhumu-Nukunuku-Apua'A

My wife's '06 Jamis Dakar Sport

'06 Kona Smoke(my wife's commuter)

and the bike I just sold a couple weeks ago, '06 Kona Cowan


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

13! although 2 are not quite complete and one is for sale. still 6or7 bare frames too.


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

3 currently

3 week old Superfly









A rocked out Soma Juice _*I am trying to sell*_









And a Giant TCR road bike


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

When by back wheel arrives back I will have 1, but it's a good one.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

One, an '07 Scott Scale 50. I am planning on building a commuter with low to mid-level parts with a decent frame, single speed, front brake only, rigid. I want to build something that doesn't scream "steel me".


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

'96 Kona "dinglespeed":










'91ish KHS Montana Descent:










'92 Klein Attitude:










'90ish Bauer Fusion:


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

1- Santa Cruz Superlight (white) Training bike.
2- Santa Cruz Superlight (Ano-Orange) Race Bike
3- Santa Cruz Carbon Blur XC (Blk/Orange) New Race bike in the build. 
4- Schwinn Homegrown Pro HT (Bassboat Blue) Converted to 650b/SS
5- Bianchi 928 T-Cube B4P (white) Road Bike.


----------



## desertking (Apr 9, 2009)

Unfortunately only one for now.


----------



## kabowabo (Oct 1, 2008)

I could probably sell everything I have and with $500 buy one nice bike, but what would be the fun in that? The ones that are mine:

1.'05 Fetish Discipline, Sram X7/X9 
2.'97 Gary Fisher Tassajara LX/XT
3.'95 Specialized HardRock Singlespeed
4.'98? Nishiki - Future Project-bought today off Craigslist
5.'96 Giant Nutra 700c - Current Project
6.'04 20" Schwinn String Ray (I bought after several beers)

The others I bought include my wife's '02 Giant Boulder and her '98 Trek 850, my kid's '01 and '03 Specialized HardRocks, the '03 Specialized Hot Rock and the Trek TR30, Specialized Fat Boy, some kind of Schwinn BMX's. In the far corner of the basement there's a blue 70's Schwinn tandem that was dumped in our front yard and that old pink and black Diamond-Back with the neon pink grips, don't know where that came from... 

Then there's the wish list a Marin Muriwoods, Swabo Folsum....


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

Only 2 not likley to be anything most peole have heard about since it is local brands.
08 Hard Rocx cross machine
?? DBS Metro


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Three for me and one for the wife.

Specialized 415 freestyle
Haro Sonix Werx
Trek 1500
Raleigh M80 (wife's)


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

More than my wife thinks...


----------



## Jibaro (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmmm, I have a few but not enough...

1 Ibex asta pro 2007
1 Salsa el santo 2005
1 Ventana X-5 2006
1 Marin rocky ridge 2008
1 Jamis Dakota 29:er 2007
1 Motobecane HT600 2008
1 Originate spy26 (9 speed)
1 Rocky mountan element 30
1 Trek fuel 7 (in pieces)
and last, but definitely not least
1 Pivot mach 4 2008 ....sweet


----------



## dare_fail (Mar 24, 2009)

i have 3:
08 trek remedy 8
07 fezzari kings peak
06 POS schwinn hardtail


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

I started biking just over 2 months ago and I have the following bikes:

*`09 Giant Boulder*
Purchased as my first bike, road singletrack about 5 days a week for two months and decided I needed a better bike (and one that was less than 38lbs). Now this is my commuter for work.

*`07 Santa Cruz Superlight*
Shimano XT front der.
Sram X.9 rear der.
Sram X.9 shifters
Truvativ FireX cranks.
FSA small ring
Shimano mid ring.
Hope hydraulic disc brakes
Rock Shox Reba fork
Manitou Swinger (3-way) rear shock
Velocity VXC Disc front w/ WTB Laserdisc hub Wheel
DT Swiss X430 rear rim w/ WTB Laserdisc hub) Wheel w/ new cassette
Mountain king 2.2 tubeless tires
Fizik Gobi saddle
Answer handlebars
IRD Stem 100mm
Truvativ Double clamp seat post

The Superlight is my pride and joy now. I am addicted and will purchase an all mountain bike sometime next year. I have also purchased my oldest daughter a Specialized Hotrock, a Giant Halfwheeler for my middle daughter, and a trailer for my youngest daughter. My wife currently has a wal-mart bike but I have already convinced her that she needs a better bike.


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Just four + 1/2*

2007 Elsworth Truth
2009 Gary Fisher Rig 29'r
2006 Motobecane Messenger
2005 Felt F75

2004 AirBorne Liberator frame...


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

05 Prophet
Steelhead DJ/Street
Fisher paragon 29er
C'dale Crit 3.0

more on the way once I finish up school and stop spending so much on tuition.
(Everyone needs a BMX and a DH/FR rig, right?)


----------



## InfamousMS (Apr 22, 2009)

Some cool bikes and interesting bike histories in this thread.

I'm a BMXer turned MTBer turned BMXer turned Road/Track/BMX and now looking for more MTB fun. I guess I like riding anything with pedals. I'm in the market for a new MTB and just found this great place, so I figured this is a good place for a first post.

My current quiver is:
1986 Robinson Pro (BMX)
1998 GT Speed Series 24" (BMX, custom paint, all Profile)
2005 S&M RV 24" (BMX)
2006 Electra Hawaii 26" beach cruiser (that counts, right?)
2006 S&M 38 Special 20" (this was the prototype for a very successful BMX race frame, so it's extra special!)
2006 Masi Gran Corsa w/Ultegra & Dura-Ace (road)
2007 Raleigh Rush Hour Pro w/all Dura-Ace (track - for sale to help finance the new MTB!)

Coming soon 2009 Yeti 575 or Intense Traver VP (haven't decided yet) 

That's seven, but I'd like more!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

WAHOOOO!!!

my back wheel is back, so I am back upto 1 whole bike.
That's all I need.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

2 for me 1 for the wife & I'm about to get a 3rd
1 bmx free style
repco parkour mtb dually for commuting/general riding
& 1 repco dakota mtb for the wife for general riding

soon to add Giant Glory 1 FR


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Transition Covert
Transition TransAm
BlkMrkt Mob


----------



## LaxFactor (Oct 9, 2006)

I have three:

GF Rig rigid SS
Specialized Allez set up as a SS
Salsa La Cruz

I love all three and am thinking about a Surly Pacer now.


----------



## Divo25 (Feb 7, 2009)

i personally own 2 but at any time the house has between 7 and 9 they all deff get used though !


----------



## lewdvig (Aug 25, 2005)

Mine:
2008 Kona Dawg Deluxe
2008 Brodie Dynamo (for sale)
200? Santa Cruz Roadster
2009 Giant TCX 1

Family:
2009 Gary Fisher Marlin GS
2008 Giant Simple SS Cruiser (for sale)
2006 Spec Rockhopper Comp
2001 Haro Cosmo
2001 360


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just one. 2003 Specialized Hardrock Disc.


----------



## jason.R (Jul 6, 2008)

My Bikes:

2009 Cannondale Taurine Team
2008 Cannondale CAAD 9 5
2007 Cannondale System Six 2
2007 Cannondale Rush (nothing stock)
Redline Monocog Single Speed
Trek 830 (Bike polo bike)
1978 Raleigh Grand Prix

Wife's Bikes
2009 Cannondale Scalpel 4
2007 Gary Fisher Marlin
2007 Giant OCR 3


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

20 bikes since 1995, and about 12 of those were between 1995 and 1999.

Now:

1997 DBR V-Link Pro Carbon Fiber w/ full XTR
1998 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 hardtail w/ XT
2008 Fuji Tahoe 29'er Comp w/ SRAM X-5/X-9 mix


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

1 steel hardtail...xtr, marathon fork, decent wheels, lots of fun

I would like to replace the steel hardtail with a ti hardtail then use the steel one for a loaner, I would like one all mountain bike, and one ti road bike. My heart lies in mountain but sometimes late at night I just get the urge to pedal but don't want to drive to the trails so I go on 3-4 hour road rides.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Ready to go:
1986ish Schwinn Sprint (alright, I have to put cables back on, but close enough) *might sell*
2005 Trek 6500
Bianchi Veloce

Frames:
Bianchi Asprey- fork, headset, front wheel, everything else needed. *SS rigid project*
Late 80's/Early 90's Peugeot something- fork, Cinelli bars & stem, seatpost & seat, SR crankset bottom bracket. *Fixed gear project*


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Currently have 3. Will have another soon.

1991 Haro Extreme - retired
2007 Kona Kikapu Deluxe
2009 Fuji Roubaix Pro - road bike
2009 Access 29'r - coming soon to a trail near me.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Where did you find a Access frame?


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

2 for me. My girlfriend has a Cannondale F5.

07 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR



09 Fuji Roubaix


----------



## Pokey_Racer (May 24, 2009)

I currently have two bikes: A 2003 Raleigh Talus (HT MTB) and a 2008 Scott CR1 Pro (road). I have plans, though, for a new full suspension rig (leaning towards Kona) and/or another HT (but maybe with 650b wheels).


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

Just one for now... my hardtail Trek 7000zx. 

However, I would like to have:
A D/H bike
A F/S
Road bike
a hardtail SS
and a dedicated trail hardtail so I can put some platform pedals on my Trek and use it as my whatever bike.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Two, just two .... a very old hardtail and a full sus ........ same story with my guitars, just 2 - an older acoustic and a Les Paul ..... seems to work, as a rule


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

two and a frame..
a 2006 Specialized Rockhopper, mild upgrades, wheels discs and such
a 2007 GT Peace SS 26.
Frame is my 1995 Specialized Hard Rock... It may ride again
looking for a road bike for commuting, buying a house and commute is about twice as long...


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

4 bikes... 1 geared road bike, 1 singlespeed road bike, 1 fs mountain 26er bike, and 1 29er 1 x 9 mountain bike.
If I had to add another, it'd probably be a fs 29er.


----------



## Patsaysjack (Apr 10, 2009)

1. GT i drive
2. Diamondback Overdrive Pro 29er

i have had a lot bikes, but those two have been my troopers.

according to ups a Haro Sonix vl120 will be appearing on my door step shortly.


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

Only 2 for now.
Commuter: '09 Trek 820 that has been upgraded
MTB: Brodie Omega that was built from the frame up.

My next project will be to find an old road frame with horizontal dropouts and build it up as a fixie.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

Heres the two I normally ride. Most time is spent on the Spot. 

I have a Gary Fisher Big Sur (2001 I believe) as a loaner. 
Specialized Stumpy Pro frame I figured out what I want to do with. It was the last year they were made in America.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Pretty small front rotor.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

More than ten less than 22. Only half are complete. Some are very long term projects patiently waiting for the right parts.

Projects:
20ish- not identfied yet (ratrod) 
37- Schwinn C (Klunker build)
80 Champion Cruiser
83 Specialized Stumpjumper
83 Greg Diamond Touring
90 Rodriguez Custom
93 American Comp Lite
94 Manitou

Complete:
41 Schwinn DX (Klunker build)
84 Ritchey TimberWolf
85 Ritchey TimberComp
86 Ritchey Aspen
86 Rodriguez Custom
88 Fisher HKEK
88 CIOCC
90 Rodriguez AL 26
97 Kona Custom Ku
01 Kona Stinky Primo
08 Pinarello Paris

A few of my favorites:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I've been very bad.... Or good...

Three cruisers for around town:
Jet= Newish black Raleigh
Red = Late 60's Schwinn Typhoon
Berniece = mid 50's Crescent Bicycles cruiser left to me in my grandmother's will

Two roadbikes:
The Italian = Steel lugged Torelli, soon to find a new home with my sister
The Spanish Hottie = Full carbon Orbea Dama

Two full suspension:
Blue = Knolly Endorphine... I love her
Edge = Edge Cycles branded Titus Racer X built for 100 mm up front

One hardtail:
Glitter = First run of Edge Cycles steel frames, she's 12 years old and and "out to pasture"

One working singlespeed:
Pink = Spot Brand 26" wheel belt drive rigid singlespeed... Don't tell the others, but she's my favorite.

Three old singlespeed frames:
Surly = Surly 1x1, my first ss, back when they didn't come in any other color and didn't have disc tabs
Pink Glitter = Edge SS frame made with steel road tubing. Uber light (steel frame a hair under 3 lbs). Too light, she was flexy in the rear and broke after two seasons.
Orange = Edge SS frame with mtb tubing, more stable going downhill than Pink Glitter and stronger (never broke)


----------



## claybustr (Feb 2, 2011)

Not enough. Actually there are a couple other kids bikes not pictured.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

10 right now:

29er hardtail
29er rigid singlespeed
26er rigid 3x9
road bike
track bike
cyclocross bike
commuter
fixed gear road bike
beater / pub crawler
touring bike


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

I feel better now... I can tell my wife that it could always be worse!

I am down to 5... for now
01 Trek 4900 mtb
08 Trek road bike
07 Redline 20" flight bmx
08 Redline 24" flight bmx
90s vintage hybrid that serves as a loaner, spare, ride to the store bike...


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

ive cut a few out of mine over hte past year, now im down to 4 rideable and 2 frames

06 scott genius mc20
07 specialized fsr xc (in makeover status and its the loaner)
07 c'dale caffiene 29er ss with lefty
07 s works road bike

frames
2002 gt road frame
mid 90s c dale cad 3 team road frame


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

7 total in the house currently for myself, my wife, and 4 YO son.
2003 TiSport Gman HT
2004 Kona Kula Supreme rigid
2005 Kona Kula Supreme HT
2008 SE Racing Lil Ripper
2008 Kettler bike
2009 SE Racing SoCal Flyer 24"
2009 Kona Rad Jake CX bike


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

If I can count all the bikes in the garage.... Well, that would be a lot. The person with the least (my daughter) has three bikes: mtb, road, and BMX.


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

Currently have 2.

1990 Cannondale 3.0 Criterium Shimano 600 8sp Brifters
2006 Gary Fisher Fat Possum DX9 Components

Would love to add a 29er and a Fixie to my "collection".


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

ok... i feel a little better... and i'll definitely let my wife know that i'm about middle of the pack (rounding down a bit, perhaps). 
7 for me:
'07 Salsa Mamasita HT
'09 Soma Juice rigid ss
'08 Kona Hei Hei 2-9
'10 Surly Big Dummy
'07? Raleigh Rush Hour
'08 Soma Double Cross
'05 Specialized Allez Elite


----------



## bikepackingdude (Mar 25, 2010)

For now I have a full suspension Trek session 7 05, downhill bike specialized big hit, custom ss hardtail, vintage cruiser bike old school raliegh.... To be continued


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

If'n this is a confession I must confess to having 8 plus one en-route and two frames..One that I'm very much afaid of building up because I have a difficult time keeping a simple eye thus the build will end up being spendy. I can be sensible with a stock fully built bike but not one I have to build myself..


----------



## raycje5 (Dec 5, 2010)

2007 Stumpjumper fsr comp frame
2006 Gary fisher tassajara with stumpjumper's fork, shifters,rear d. Different bike with 120 up front.
2006 felt F80 road bike
2010 Blur LTc


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

2006 Specialized Enduro
2008 Specialized Tarmac SL2
2009 Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon HT
2011 Trek Fuel EX8
2010 Specialized P! All Mountain Disc
2006 Felt F55
Specialized Epic


----------



## raycje5 (Dec 5, 2010)

2007 Stumpjumper fsr comp frame
2006 Gary fisher tassajara with stumpjumper's fork, shifters,rear d. Different bike with 120 up front.
2006 felt F80 road bike
2010 Blur LTc


----------



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

3 with fat tires - 15" frame Jamis 26er SS (bad idea, too small), 2005 Santa Cruz Superlight and a 2009 Gunnar Rockhound 29er

Oh and a road bike - it's a Lemond.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

A short list.
current:
2001 Schwinn Homegrown
2000 Schwinn Homegrown
2001 Mountain Cycle San Andreas
1997 Novara Ponderosa
2008 Kona CoilAir Supreme
2009 Ibis Mojo
2009 Pivot Firebird
2004 Custom Lowrider 24/26 144 spoke


----------



## blanchardhawk (Dec 7, 2010)

Guess I feel better now... Down to 5 currently:
2010 Trek Fuel EX8
2009 Specialized Roubaix (road)
2001 Haro X1
2001 Schwinn Circuit (road)
OLD Trek 800 (converted to a single speed cruiser)


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Between my wife and I, 6..... and I am running out of space in the back room.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Me = 4, about to be 5 bikes

Wife = 2, about to be 3 bikes

Daughter = 1 bike

Son = 1 bike, possibly 2 later this year


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

the_owl said:


> A short list.
> current:
> 2001 Schwinn Homegrown
> 2000 Schwinn Homegrown
> ...


Lowrider looks ace, can I have some more details?


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

equinox said:


> Lowrider looks ace, can I have some more details?


Steel frame, drew it up in Cad and had Jax of Canada weld it up.
The seat stays are twisted bar, 24" rear wheel with a fatty-o 3" tire and 144 spoke
front is a 26" 144 spoke. its about 8ft tip to tail.


----------



## Wankel7 (Jan 5, 2006)

Trek Top Fuel 
R800 Cannondale road bike
Redline Monocog 29er for bike polo
Some Schwinn maybe it's a Huffy back up polo bike


----------



## kaakku (Nov 14, 2010)

Haro Mary XC 2008, bought this unused bike november 2010
Canyon Roadlite 6.0 2010
Crescent Världsmästarcykel (World Champions Cycle) from 1950's or something..


----------



## Drider85 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have 5.

1 Voodoo Aizan 29er 18.8 lbs MTB Race bike
1 Fuji Roubaix Pro Road 
1 Schwinn Predator LE BMX
1 Cannondale Street Tandem
1 Kuwahara concord old steel commuter


----------



## MikeJRA (Aug 22, 2010)

Let's see: 12 that I'm keeping for now, and then others that I haven't decided on yet.

Mine:
IH Sunday
Stinky 6
Shonky
Giant Road bike
RM Blizzard
Gack Speed Demon
Ragley Blue Pig (about to be built)
Muddy Fox Courier Mega

The wifes:
Kona Linai
Kona Stab
Stinky 6 (building up)
Peugeot Road bike (needs some TLC)

I also have several older Kona Stinky's and Stab's in various states of repair plus some older steel frames that are waiting to be rebuilt.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Last time I posted in this thread it was one. Now:

2010 Trek Fuel EX 8
-XT DynaSys 1x10 drivetrain
-Crank Brothers Candy C's
-WTB Silverado Team saddle
-Thomson Elite seatpost
-RaceFace Deus handlebars
-Tubeless
26.5 lbs

2011 GF Marlin SS
-Stans Arch 29er w/ ZTR hubs
-Surly 20T cog
-Bontrager 29-3 Team Issue tires being run tubeless
-Rock Shox Recon Solo-Air
-Avid BB7s w/ 160mm CSG2 rotors
-Avid SD7 levers
-Jagwire Ripcord brake cables/housings
-Thomson Elite seatpost
-WTB Silverado Team saddle
-Crank Brothers Candy C pedals
-Bontrager Race stem
-Bontrager riser handlebars (being replaced with Easton carbon bars soon)
-Hope seatpost collar
24 lbs

2011 Scott Speedster S20
-WTB Silverado Team saddle
-Shimano A520 pedals
-Sigma BC1909 computer w/ cadence and heart rate monitor

I also have everything except the frame to build a commuter. I was replacing a few parts on my wife's bike which turned into buying enough parts to build a whole bike, which turned into me having all the parts from her old bike and just needing a frame. That will be built after we buy a house this spring. I think she'll divorce me if I try to store one more bike in our living room.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Eight. Five here in Australia and three were left behind in storage in the US.

I don't have a photo of all of them, and in fact they haven't all been together. This was taken a few years ago:


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

I own Five


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Four

Brodie freeride-y bike
Sawyer 29er
Eastern 24" Jumper
Schwinn King Sting cruiser/commuter


----------



## lewvsal (Dec 22, 2010)

3

2007 Giant TCR C2 road bike
2010 Superfly 100
Vintage track bike


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

Is this a real question? Because I honestly have absolutely no clue. I have at least 18 bikes / frames in my two bedroom apartment and at least 30 in my garage, with parts in boxes pretty much everywhere.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

I only have 3

2009 Yeti AS-R
2010 Niner EMD9
2010 Felt Z85


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

2, My commuter and mountain bike.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

1991 Trek 930 singletrack
1991 Cannondale Se 1000
2002 Trek 1000
2008 Raleigh mojave 2.0 Single Speed
2009 Trek fuel ex 5.5
2010 Redline d440
Old Nishiki Fixie


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

1-Trek Fuel EX9 FS
2-Trek T1000 Road Bike
3-Custom Redline Monocog 29'er
4- P.O.S. Mongoose FS

5 - to be FS 29'er with alot of travel


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

1. Redline Monocog 29er
2. Jamis Parker I custom build (1x9, middleburn RS7s, 100mm Minute MRD TPC 20mmTA fork, Elka Stage 5 shock, RF D2 stem, Sunline V1 745mm bars, Point1 Podium pedals, Stroker Trails, etc)
3. Banshee Rune (custom build, ISX6 shock, '09 36VanRC2, Hammerschmidt, X.0/X.9 everywhere, Hayes Stroker Ace brakes, the list goes on and on)


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

Whenever somebody asks, "Just how many bikes do you need?" I just answer, "Zero". 

That usually shuts them up.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow. Some of y'all need interventions 

In all honesty there's only two bikes in our garage. Mine and my daughter's. I'm hoping to add one more to the 2 wheeled family in a few months for my man.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

kestrel242 said:


> Whenever somebody asks, "Just how many bikes do you need?" I just answer, "Zero".
> 
> That usually shuts them up.


I thought the answer was always just one more. I've been sitting on my next build for last 4 months debating on new stuff for my current bikes, or a new frame to build up.

Current:
06 Bianchi Wuss
06 Bianchi Muss rigid 650b
07 Bianchi 928
08 Titus Motolite


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Currently four working bikes in the garage

Yeti 575 26er
Chumba HX1 27.5er
Canfield Bros Yelli Screamy 29er
and the gf's Ragley mmmbop 26er

oh and my son Kawasaki Ninja, but that's for a different board


----------



## bobdole (Mar 13, 2008)

Just one, a Prophet. Realllllly itching for another bike though, probably going to build up a mach 4, just trying to decide on sizing.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

Crosstown Stew said:


> I thought the answer was always just one more. I've been sitting on my next build for last 4 months debating on new stuff for my current bikes, or a new frame to build up.
> 
> Current:
> 06 Bianchi Wuss
> ...


I couldnt say zero as my bikes are my primary mode of transport. I suppose I could always walk.

My stable is as small as its been in years and years.

Bianchi San Jose
Bianchi Bass
I am saving/collecting parts for my new geared mtb, although its going to be odd to have gears again.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

^^^ that said, my wife has more bikes than me right now. her commuter/grocery bike a fixie a 10 speed and a hard tail mtn bike.


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

*7*

The five in my sig plus

Schwinn Sierra MTB Tandem
Felt F100 - wifes

Got the LeTour on a trainer now. When winter is over I'm going to donate it to Topeka Cycle Project.:thumbsup:


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I have 6, my GF has 3

me
canfield bros one, xc/trail/am 
canfield bros jed,i dh 
Opus Capriccio, road/commuter
old devinci cameleon as my winter/dog running bike
electra ratfink cruiser, currently being rebuilt.
old ccm road bike that will be a ss project

her
some norco road bike
transition covert
a home made cruiser still in a project stage.


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

2001 fisher marlin
2010 niner rip 9
2009 cannondale caad 9 ( Christmas present that the wife found on super clearance!)

wifes is a 2001 specialized somethingorother

4 year old daughter has: "clown bike" with 4" wheels and a rear disc with home made training wheels, Disney princess bike, tricycle, trailer, and this weekend (hopefully!) a trail a bike.

Trying to get the wife into riding again as last effort met with failure due to her working full time while In grad school (graduated with a 4.0 too! - she is the brains of the family!)...


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

Started around the same time as you, have about the same count (20 mtb's, and 2 roadies), but my buying slowed down after 2000:

Nishiki Colorado (designed by Richard Cunningham)
1993 Mongoose Rockadile SX
1996 Mongoose IBOC Comp 
1996 Mongoose Zero-G SX
1996 Mongoose Amplifier 2
1996 GT Pantera
1996 DBR V-Link 1.0
1997 DBR V-Link Pro Carbon Fiber ***
2001 Schwinn Rocket 88 Disc
2003 Schwinn Moab DS-2 ***
1996 Specialized Stumpjumper M2
1997 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 ***
1998 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 Pro ***
1998 Haro Escape A-2
1998 Haro Escape A-3
Cannondale Beast of the East
1997 Cannondale F-700
2008 Fuji Tahoe 29er Comp ***
2007 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp ***
Diamondback Coil

Specialized Allez Triple
SR Semi-Pro

(Still have the above bikes with the 3 asterisks)


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

She married me with as many as I have now, yet "we can't afford" as many as I already own. 
Figure that one out.

89 ibis Trials 
Speedrace 26" trials 
Kott 26" trials
Koxx levelboss 26" trials
Planet X jackflash
Azonic ds1
Nicholai Helios 
Jamis Dragon 29 plus second frame
96 Breezer storm

Hers is a Jamis dakota.


----------



## Davva (Sep 13, 2008)

4 here : 

Singular Hummingbird SS
Spesh Stumpy FSR 2007
Giant SCR 3 Roadie
Spesh Hardrock 2001 mutant commuter thing

Want : 

SC Heckler
Nice road bike

Also got a shed full of bits.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

I thought my 4 bikes was a lot, but after scrolling through this thread I don't feel so bad. 

2006/8 Iron Horse Sunday
2008 Iron Horse 6-point
2001 Cannondale Jekyll 900sl
2008 Cannondale Caffine F1


----------



## ratch (Jan 11, 2009)

ratch said:


> Just three,
> 
> Rocky Mountain Vertex
> Orange 5
> ...


Ohh dear  :eekster: , make that 5

Rocky Mountain Hammer 29er
Surly Pugsley build in progress:devil: :devil:


----------



## chiva (Oct 13, 2010)

2010 Super Fly 100 FS 29er (sub 23 lbs w/ race wheels)
2008 Cervelo P3 TT bike (fairly light for a TT bike)
2007 Scott Addict SL road bike (sub 14 lbs w/ race wheels)


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

chiva said:


> 2010 Super Fly 100 FS 29er (sub 23 lbs w/ race wheels)
> 2008 Cervelo P3 TT bike (fairly light for a TT bike)
> 2007 Scott Addict SL road bike (sub 14 lbs w/ race wheels)


Nice and minimalist way to drop 15k. At least.


----------



## Zagi (Feb 1, 2007)

let us see 
1973 favorit , vintage roadie , for show only
1999 Kaestle ht , my commuter
2006 Cannondale Rush , my son use this one , and me too 'cause is so fun to ride
2007 Fuji Roubaix , training roadie
2010 Cannondale Flash F1 , training bike
2010 Cannondale Flash carbon , racing bike 

and want to have some 29er


----------



## ivounnerry (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm using one, it's not mine but my dad allowed me to use it as long as it's my free time..


----------



## superjesus (May 1, 2010)

One. Just one. Seriously.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

superjesus said:


> One. Just one. Seriously.


Mee two, or rather me "one" also. Ibis Tranny Frankenbuild, replaces the Norco Rampage, which replaced a Kona Jake the Snake something-or-other cyclocross bike, which replaced a Dahon Helios SL, and so forth.

When a new bike comes in the front door, an old one goes out the back. I find I can only ride one at a time.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I owned six on January first.

But, shock horror, I gave three away. They've all gone to good causes, but damnit I still got all emotional on giving them away, it offends my Yorkshire blood. 

But, since Jan 1st there's been one new arrival (Whippet) and another's on the way  Good times!


----------



## phatbiker (Mar 3, 2004)

Main Bike- '10 Turner Sultan w/Fox 120 QR15 2 x 9 26.5lbs
Big Bike- for super chunky stuff AND you have to pedal up- '11 Intense Uzzi with a Totem Coil 2 x 9 32lbs
Lift Access Bike- '10 Intense 951 w/888
DJ- Black Market Riot

I consider myself pretty lucky to have the stable that I have.

Nelson


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

At this time 
Niner Rip9
Lynskey Ridgeline 29
Vassago Bandersnatch
Cannondale MTB tandem
Giant Sodona ( Wife's )
2 kids bikes
Numerous Frames


----------



## LiamC (May 31, 2010)

hmmm... 

Santa Cruz Tallboy - trail/epic ride/race bike
Norco Moment-trials bike
Intense SS - throw yourself off huge things bike
S&M RV -bmx race bike/DJ bike
Tommaso Sixth Sense TT bike - for when I feel like riding until Im about to fall over and die in under an hour

Options for every day... but winter living up north, the next change is going to be getting rid of the trainer for a fat bike for winter and a little more comfortable bike to cruise on than the bmx race bike or trials bikes that both are somewhat lacking in having a saddle in a position that you can actually sit and pedal at the same time on.


----------



## dato21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thankfully, my girl just shakes her head, but understands. 

currently have in my stable:
09 specialized xc comp
09 specialized sx trail 2 custom build
2010 raleigh XXIX pro 1x9 custom build
1980s (?) bianchi eros
1980s department store beach cruiser

And man more to come I hope.
I have a problem.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Not to single out any one poster, but I'm shaking my head at the number of people who have five or more singles but no tandems in their stable. After you've spent $8,000 on a tandem, permission to spend $5,000 on a single is easy


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

s&m tony cardona, 20.75/13.8 bmx
We the people 20.5/13.3 bmx 
2009 Kona big unit ss
Skymosh cromo ss
2010 rocky mountain solo 50 cr


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Usually about 14 - 16 in the garage. Actual inventory rotates depending upon needs and deals found. As long as each of the four family members has at least one running, and there are a few loaners available, we are good to go.


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*3*

1. 1996 Litespeed Ocoee Rigid
2. 2005 Lynskey Custom Roadbike
3. 1953 Schwin World 3-speed

I Want More!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## velocycling (Dec 10, 2010)

raganwald said:


> Not to single out any one poster, but I'm shaking my head at the number of people who have five or more singles but no tandems in their stable. After you've spent $8,000 on a tandem, permission to spend $5,000 on a single is easy


Wife does not want a tandem. But We do not buy one bike at a time. Always 2 of the exact kind :thumbsup:

N+2 in this household


----------



## chong (Mar 4, 2011)

Between my wife and I we have 7 bikes.

Me:

1994(ish) Trek 830 singlespeed grocery getter
2007 Gary Fisher XCal
2008 Giant TCX
2011 Trek Hifi Pro

Her:

(year unknown) Gary Fisher Gitchee Gumee grocery getter
2008 Trek 4500 WSD
2008 Giant TCX


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

I almost have enough bikes.

...almost


----------



## erringtonnc (Feb 16, 2008)

Currently 4. 

Vicious Cycles Metal Guru (best bike I have had so far)
Knolly Endorphin
CAAD9 road bike. ( weight weenie build)
EAI Bareknuckle fixed gear \ winter bike


----------



## Thehemiman (Apr 3, 2009)

79' Kawasaki KZ400
96' Yamaha FZR 600

Oh yea...a 2008 Kona Kula-29 also. Only one pedal bike for me.


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

I have five:
2011 Santa Cruz Butcher
2004 Santa Cruz Blur
Gary Fisher Tarpon Beater that is super upgraded
2009 Trek 7.7FX
2004 Trek Madone 5.2


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

2...soon to be 3.

Trek 8000

Kona Unit SS

Gonna buy a full sus here real soon...between Rocky Mt Altitiude 50 and a Blur Lt...also looking for an inexpensive used road bike to ride circles around my housing area.


----------



## rcp916 (Aug 27, 2010)

04' cannondale chase 
A 24inch. freeagent B.M.X.
07' felt virtue 3 this was a total impulse buy/mistake PIECE of [email protected]
09' Specialized Myka FSR COMP (Wife's bike)


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Me: 3 = 2 road bikes (a Viner Proteam Campy 2x10 & a Bianchi Pista fixie) + a Kona '98 Lavadome crmo steel hardtail MTB XT 3x10 (luv it).

Family total : 8.

I still have not yet bought a coil Santa Cruz Nomad for a "Cali DH" setup - I ended up spending the cash on a new car for family and surfing gear and lessons for myself.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Thehemiman said:


> 79' Kawasaki KZ400
> 96' Yamaha FZR 600
> 
> Oh yea...a 2008 Kona Kula-29 also. Only one pedal bike for me.


Sweet! I still have my '89 FZR600. Since my daughter was born, it has mostly sat idle (tough to sell), but we did buy more bikes for her:

Skuut walking bike
16" kids bike (just got the training wheels off before the snow flew)
20" HardRock (inherited from her cousin - waiting 'til she's big enough)

My wife is getting along on a Trek 850 (she prefers the next ride for off road)

1998 Cannondale MT1000 mountain tandem (never ever a bad ride on this bike!)

1990 RockHopper Sport (camping bike - OK to leave outside)
2004 StumpJumper M4 Pro (which replaced a broken 1996 StumpJumper M2 which had replaced a broken 1995 Univega Boralite which had replaced a broken 1993 Univega Boralyn)
2007 Niner MCR9
2008 Iron Horse MkIII Comp

2003-2004(?) Redline BMX (I think my wife was trying to kill me and make it look like an accident)

...and some 1950's-ish Pee-Wee Herman cruiser with a springer front end (very rough shape, but lotsa character - might be a Columbia). So I guess I have 7, but I have the job of keeping them all going so they're probably all mine.

I keep my bikes wayyyy too long.  They are completely worthless by the time I'm ready to move on ...although somewhere in there I did buy and sell a ~2002 SJ M4 (pearl/silver w/ red and black bits it looked awesome!).

-F


----------



## tlcrouch355 (Aug 2, 2008)

currently we have 13 wroking bikes in the garage. This is a family of 4. Most of our neighbors think I have a problem. Will be adding #14 to the stable in a month or two.


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

Starting at what I ride the Most,

2005 Cannondale Chase 26" Dirt Jumper
90's Cannondale 26" Aluminum hard tail Mountain Bike
00 Eastern Bikes Hercules 20" 
73' Schwinn Varsity 10 speed
70's Motobecane Road Bike
05 Revenge Industries Booze Cruz W/ Custom Paint


----------



## FJDan (Dec 27, 2008)

Only a quiver of 3 as of now...

In order of ride time:
79' Peugeot World du Monde Fixie (commuter)
Intense 951 (DH race/ huck bike)
Azonic Steelhead (DJ bike)

In order of most fun to least:
Intense 951
Peugeot
Azonic (Dirt jumping seems to involve the most crashes)

Next bike to add:
Soul Cycles Dillinger 29er, fully rigid 1x9 xc bike

Thankfully i do not yet have a garage otherwise I may be in trouble.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

In order of entering my possession:

'96 Gary Fisher Tassajara (now SS conversion)
'02 Gary Fisher Bitter (DJ style)
'80s Cicli B cyclocross bike
Trek Cruiser Classic
Yeti ASR 7

Wife's bikes
Schwinn Wally-townie
Cannondale RZ120

You can never have too many bikes.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have 3 and want more!

2010 Specialized P1 AM









2010 Specialized FSR XC









and my roadie

2010 Allez


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Bikes? yeah, I got a couple. It's nice to have a choice.

I'm not an archer so I don't have a "quiver" nor am I an equestrian so don't have a "stable" either. I got a garage meant for a car but the garages here in Germany are built for little euro Smart cars so I keep my bikes there instead and park my truck in the street.

Some folks here got a lotta love for bikes!


----------



## speed996 (Apr 10, 2009)

I only have 5:

Yeti 575
Salsa Casserole - road/commuter
Voodoo Aizan - 29er Hardtail
Specialized Roubaix - Road
Marin Attack Trail 

oh, and a mountain Unicycle, and a tandem, so really something like 7


----------



## dtcls (Mar 22, 2011)

4

2000 Litespeed Tanasi

2002 Hammerhead 100X Ti (modified Titus Racer X for 100mm fork)

2004 Titus Custom Racer Ti (Road bike)

2009 Motobecane Fly


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

Only 3 (including my wife's which I also maintain). Soon to be 4 though!


----------



## summitparkrider (Mar 14, 2011)

4 bikes

1996 Trek 990 Chrmoly still sweet!!
1998 Specialized FSR S Works
2008 Titus Moto Lite
2008 Felt F-1

I want to get a Tall Boy maybe this year:


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I've got 2 bikes. I would love to own a fleet of bikes but my modest teacher's salary prevents me from doing so.

Mongoose converted single speed. Didn't actually buy this bike. A tenant in my building left it outside for months after he moved. I "acquired" it, stripped it, re painted it black and converted it a single speed. Fun bike to bang around town on.

'11 Santa Cruz Butcher. One bike for everything. Does the job nicely.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

1992 Bob Jackson
1994 Litespeed Obed SS
2004 Giant TCR C1
2010 Niner Jet9


----------



## 2m2hs (Mar 20, 2011)

4:

2008 Lemond road bike
1993 (?) Trek Antelope (hand me down from my Pop's)
2000 K2 900 FS MTB
2006ish Schwinn Suburban (Wife's)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dos:

2008 jamis xam that is my primary ride
2005? giant stp i converted to ss just to mess around on/ cruise around town


----------



## seventi14 (Apr 4, 2007)

Seven here (seriously would love to have a Seven, here):

Titus Motolite Ti
Gary Fisher Sugar 29er
Salsa El Mariachi Limited Edition SS
1996 KHS Alite 3000 (first bike, bought in 1997 at age 13)
Kona Fire Mountain (for the lady)
1997 Bass Boat Blue Schwinn Homegrown
Trek 2300 road bike


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

2002 Mongoose Pro Sommet - Now with X.7 drivetrain and BB7 disc brakes
2007 GT iDrive 4 4.0 - Now with X.9 drivetrain, BB7 disc brakes, large ring removed and a bashguard installed, Mavic Crossride wheelset and RockShox Recon Silver TK fork
2010 Access XLC 9.5 29er- Mixed X.5 and X.7 drivetrain
2010 Diamondback Insight RS - Stock (?!?!)


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

Four currently:

?? ProFlex 885 (classic, maybe soon to be retired)
'02 Giant NRS2 (old faithful)
'09 generic carbon fiber 26" hardtail (the lightness of being)
'10 GT 26" hardtail (wifes ride)


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

I've got just two at the moment: 

A '09 Kona Kula I built up when I started riding "seriously" last year and a '90 Allez Epic that I commute on here in town. 

I'm pretty attached to the Kona and picked up the Allez off Craigslist for cheap with little prior use.

ETA: I've still got the frame from my old Schwinn beater mtb that was a hand-me-down from my Dad. I can't bring myself to throw the rusty thing away for some reason.


----------



## Dudeus (Jan 26, 2011)

Just two here:

2010 Cannondale Sl-5 SS
and
1985ish Schwinn World Sport SS


You don't need a whole toolbox, just a good pair of vise grips and duct tape .


----------



## kgmm00 (Feb 8, 2011)

2011 Turner Sultan
2000 Turner XCE
2011 Specialized SL3 (Road)
Old Hardtail Gary Fisher
Fixed/SS No name road bike
2011 SS Sir 9

And I am pretty sure I still have a Dave Scott Centurion in the attic.


----------



## bazooka_beard (Aug 6, 2010)

Just one that I ride every free moment I get.
My wife, however, has 3 that she wont touch.

Something is wrong with this...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Not enough!


----------



## griplimited (Feb 19, 2010)

- 89 Trek 950 city commuter
- 89 Trek 970 in touring mode
- mid 90s GT Karakoram for some singletrack (replacement of a 91 Trek 970 that was too big)
- 2009 Surly Cross Check (replacement of 86 Trek 560)

Since I still search for bikes I felt I had to have, I bought some for family which includes:
- 2010 Manhattan Green female for Mom and the Wife with 3speed nexus hub
- Bianchi Cafe for Dad with 7speed nexus hub

Fun bikes altogether, I'd still like to try a fat bike in the future.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

- 2009 Cannondale Rize4
- 2010 Windsor Knight (road bike)
- 1988 Fuji Tahoe (beater/city/wet bike)

"Need"
- Want to build up a backup mountain bike. Probably 1x9, maybe rigid, maybe SS.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*My current stable*

2010 Dawes Deadeye (29"er SS)









2011 Vassago Jabberwocky (29"er SS)









2011 Vassago Bandersnatch (Geared 29"er)









2011 Origin 8 700CX ('Cross bike for road and gravel grinding)









There also still _most _of that 2000 (Trek) 6000 that will _some day _be put back together,and the kid's bikes


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

They should make one called a Jabbersnatch, lol!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

2006 Specialized Enduro
2006 Felt F50
2009 Specialized Tarmac SL2
2009 Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon HT
2010 Trek 8000
2011 Trek Fuel EX8

Out of commission...Specialized Epic..old school road bike early 90s


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> They should make one called a Jabbersnatch, lol!


That'd be a different kinda porn (the non-ike kind),probly


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

longhaultrucker said:


> That'd be a different kinda porn (the non-ike kind),probly


It would be one tight riding bike! lol


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

they're all in my siggy


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Sette Reken
Zion 660
Motobecane 600 ht

and two empty frames...


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 6, 2011)

99 Specialized S-Works
2005 Merlin Roots with Rohloff
2007 Seven titanium road bike
2010 Kish Titanium 24" single speed
Blacksheep Eon on order due this fall with fat tires.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

HTR4EVR said:


> and two empty frames...


Which are?


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

2011 Specialized Enduro Comp
2011 Trek Sawyer (my road bike)
2011 Surley Pugsley
2010 Specialized FSR XC Expert
2009 Gary Fisher Wahoo
2008 Trek 4300

First Mountain Bike: 1991 Bridgestone MB4 (long gone)


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

Diamond back coil EX 
ironhorse warrior 
ironhorse mav. 4.2
ironhorse mav 1.2
KHS Ftx pro

but i'm sellin them all except the mav. 1.2 and gettin a sick DH rig i'm so pumped should have it next week


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i dont even know how many bikes i have any more


----------



## wingtromp (Feb 24, 2011)

2010 Trek 6300
2011 Trek Fuel Ex8


----------



## tribesman (Feb 4, 2008)

Me 
Banshee mk ll legend
Banshee scythe
yeti 575
243 racing hardtail
doberman pincher 24'' wheelset
roadbike
pub/beater bike

Wife
trance custom build and paint
ws alias
pub/beater bike

Daughter ( 11 )
Banshee rampant
roadbike /tribike
beater bike

son ( 1 )
trailer 24'' wheels
push along fire truck 

we all love bikes.......:thumbsup:


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

2011 Ibis Mojo Sl
2010 Titus El Guapo
2009 Commencal Supreme DH
2006 Intense Uzzi
Custom Quiring Ti 29er
Brooklyn Machine Works TMX

And am fortunate to have the time to give them the attention and ride time they deserve.


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

7 as of 2 days ago

In the order I aquired them:

Sun singlespeed frankentandem (w/ flip flop hub for some reason. One day when I feel like getting divorced I'll run it fixed)
2007 GF Supercaliber FS 29er (main whip)
2001 Raleigh M600 26" HT (wife's bike)
2008 Spesh Hardrock Pro Disc (loaner)
2003 Bacchetta Strada (road)
2006 Trek Cruiseliner Tandem
2008 Redline Monocog rigid 29er. So new I haven't even ridden it yet.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Me
2011 Santa Cruz Nickel
2011 Specialized Roubaix SL2 Apex
2009 Jamis Coda Elite
2007 Felt Chronic

Wife
2010 Specialized Dolce Elite
2009 GT Huge Pink 500lb. Cruiser Thing with a basket

Daughter
Trek S220 (Scandanavian City Series)

Daughter
Merida Youngster

We don't own a car, so we ride the hell out of these things.


----------



## 59Bassman (Aug 2, 2010)

Three:

2003 Felt SR-81 hybrid (out on loan)
2009 Salsa Podio (road)
2009 Fuji Tahoe Pro (HT 29er)


----------



## _oky_ (Mar 12, 2009)

I love bicycles but I´ve decided don´t visit this threat ever. I would like to buy a new bike but I´m ****ing poor 

See you and enjoy your rides!


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Only two here

Klein Fervor '93 and my 89 Marin Eldridge Grade


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

I have twelve bicycles in my garage now.


----------



## striped monkey (Sep 8, 2005)

Ive been trying to cut back. 
Currently 3-5ish....

07 Norco Team DH (big bike)
08 Chromag Stylus (everyday bike)
72 Schwinn Typhoon (town bike)

plus most of an 03 Norco Sasquatch and an 07 Norco Six One frame im trying to sell


----------



## sidewinding (Aug 13, 2011)

I have 22 bikes currently but technically speaking I only have 4 mountain bikes. 
1983 Schwinn Sidewinder
1985 Mongoose ATB Pro
1985 mongoose ATB
2005 Trek 4300


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

I only one bike


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

As of right now I have two
2007 Rocky Mountain Slayer 50
2007 Iron Horse MKIII 
By next spring though I look to add a DH rig and possibly a road bike


----------



## mbrock.40 (Aug 29, 2007)

2001 Schwinn Homegrown Factory
BRAND NEW Sette Reken (work in progress)

Small stable, but it's mine.


----------



## Toomanybikes (Oct 16, 2004)

Counting the vintage road bikes, the current road bikes, the cross bikes and the MTB's ....

14.

I seem to have a problem.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

5... dh, all mountain, and 3 in various states of being built up


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

I've sold my Nicolai yesterday so only one at the moment and that is Cube Fritzz


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Currently.... 4

'11 Santa Cruz Nickel
'08 Ironhorse Maverick 4.2
'08 Huffy Pro Freestyle
'96 Dyno VFR

I just sold two Takara road bikes... And I have a '97 Giant Yukon that needs a refurb!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm hampered by lack of funds and space, but still have:
- my '88 GT Timberline, used for daily commuting, trail riding, and touring
- a '91 Sekai MTB I picked up as a back-up in case the GT gets munched by a car. I can't bear the thought of going back to the bus now that I'm riding again. This thing is basically brand new, having sat in a garage for the past twenty years; original tires, everything, brake pads showed zero wear. It needs better wheels and the cockpit tweaked for me, I plan on building it up as my winter commuter/summer trail rider and so leaving the GT for touring and to cover commuting duties in the summer when the Sekai has it's fenders pulled and mountain rubber mounted.
- old triple top tube cruiser type frame (?Schwinn 60's?) that is a ghetto freak bike right now with designs to become a super relaxed/semi-recumbent chopperish commuter/fun bike.
- Old Nishiki awaiting rebuild as polo bike, used as Cross and Touring bike in the past
- & finally an old Gitane that is my size but is really just awaiting being stripped of its nice Sun Tour components.

Trying not to get fixated on getting something with SOME suspension now that I am getting into mountain biking. Also find myself keep eyeing folders, mostly for their quick off the line performance given my commute can be pretty stop and go with all the lights and stop signs. Want a tallbike again too, but that one is really going to have to wait!


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Here we go....*

Clearly this is overkill.

Niner EMD, 2010
Spot Longboard, 2009
Specialized Epic, 2007
Specialized Roubaix, 2008
Specialized Hard Rock, 2002


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

2009 Trek Madone 5.2
2007 Gary Fisher HiFi Plus
2006 Norco Shore 2


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a sample of my sickness....


----------



## stoats (Sep 24, 2009)

7.
Moots Mooto-X YBB
Canfield Yelli Screamy
Canfield Nimble 9
Titus El Guapo
Sycip custom Monster Cross
Waterford 2200 custom
Independent Fabrications Steel Deluxe
....and coming soon, Chromag Surface 29...oh so sweeeeet.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

five5 said:


> Just a sample of my sickness....


Oh man, back in '86 I got my first "legit" bike. The neon-blue Haro Freestyler Sport with the white Perigrine mag wheels, laid-back seat post. I was a prince amongst peasants for a spell and was walking in the clouds of Olympus. I loved that bike. Saved up my meager coin and bought it myself..

In my youthful ignorance and impatience I think I performed the final assembly of the bike with nothing more than a rusty flathead screwdriver, vice-grip pliers and a butter knife.


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

i love that everyone else on this forum is a bike addict. 

my stable (they each serve a different function):

2010 Pivot Mach 4 (xc fully)
2009 Salsa Casseroll SS (commuter)
2009 Commencal Supreme 24 (dh)
2009 True Fabrications Custom Steel Hardtail with S&S couplers (travel bike)
2008 Intense Race expert XL (bmx)
Vintage Schwinn (grocery runner/pub crawl)
2007 Titus Motolite (i leave this one at my mum's so i have a bike when i visit)

and on top of all that i have 3 framesets (custom eriksen ti hardtail, 2010 specialized amira s-works, 2009 salsa ala carte) that i'm in the middle of building. soon it'll be 10. 

when asked how many bikes do you need? i always reply, "1 more!"


----------



## aph72 (Jun 28, 2006)

Bikes I used to have:
1. 1994 Scott rigid chromoly with LX drivetrain. Sold in the 90's.
2. 1997? Cannondale Caad3 frame with Kinesis fork with the drivetrain transfered from the Scott. Sold in the 90's.
3. Trek late 90's (1998?) Y33 frame with a Judy XC with the drivetrain transferred again. Sold in the 90's.
4. late 90's Klein Quantum road frame and fork, sold before I ever rode it. Sold in the 90's.
5. 1998(?) Trek 5200 carbon road bike, put a good number of miles on it. Sold in the 90's.
6. 2000 Gary Fisher Sugar 1. Put a lot of miles on it, but liked it less and less as I rode more gnarly terrain. Sold around '04 or '05.
7. 2004 Specialized S-Works alloy hardtail with a Sid and XTR. Weighed about 22lbs and was a rocket if you could stand to ride an alloy hardtail. Sold in '08.
8. 2006 Iron Horse MKIII Expert. Ok bike, but needed some compression damping. Would bob and weave like crazy. Sold in '08.
9. 2008 Specialized Epic Marathon in special edition pink. Rode this for a season and decided I don't like the Brain Shock.
Bikes I currently have:
1. 1991 GT Zaskar with XT drivetrain and Rock Shox Mag 20 (I think) in need of a restoration. I will hold on to this for the potential collector value.
2. 2001 GT Zaskar Team made in California, owned since new, never seen dirt, very good condition. I will hold on to this for the potential collector value.
3. Schwinn Fastback road bike. This was a pretty cool frame at the time, nothing special these days. Doesn't get ridden anymore.
4. Niner EMD bought in '08. Nice bike with some older XTR parts to come out around 23lbs.
5. 2009 Yeti ASR currently sitting as a frame only looking for some parts to build it.
6. 2010 Santa Cruz Blur LT2 scored off of Chainlove when they were closing them out. Has a Float 150 RLC QR15 and SRAM X.0 drivetrain and weighs about 28.5lbs and very fun to ride.
7. 2010 Santa Cruz Superlight scored off of Ebay as "Best Offer" deal and built with a Reba Team, Sun Black Flag Pro's, and Sram X.9/X.0 drivetrain. Weighed in at an even 26lbs and could easily be lighter.

I love bikes!!


----------



## jaltura (Aug 29, 2011)

*money?*

I wish I could afford several rigs. Right now I'm saving for a new blur or ibis and then i'll have my blur classic as a back up or mud rig. It's 8 years old now and still going strong.


----------



## slayer13 (Jul 21, 2011)

*My bikes*

05 Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 - back up bike
07 Kona Coiler Deluxe - my go every where, do everthing bike.
08 Eastern Traildigger- 
My rugrats rides
GF Gamma Ray 16" boys
GF Gamma Ray 16" girls
GF Cosmo 20" 
Redline jr BMX
GF Tyro 24" project bike- salvaged from the trash


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just a few, but im a 23yr old college student...
















and a 1999 Mongoose 5.3 DX with some era-appropriate upgrades (a whopping $80 investment)


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Only 2 needed here. maybe a 29er one day, but for now:

Salsa El Kaboing with mostly XTR kit, FS at 26 lbs
C'dale Rize 2 Carbon with mostly X0 kit, FS at 25 lbs

Can do pretty much anything with these.


----------



## nateeprasan (Mar 18, 2011)

A Giant mountain bike without disc brake from 90s
Gary Fisher Montare 29er from 2007
Voodoo Bokor 29er 2011


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Trek Scratch, Surly Pugsley, Salsa Mamasita, Vassago Jabberwocky


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

three...2011 GT cx type 1, 2008 KHS solo one, 1997 ibis alibi...


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 6, 2011)

*my bike count*

more than just the count most of my bikes are older (vintage ) kinda like me ...lets see my favorite right now is a 1988 fisher MT.TAM , made by tom the frame builder , a cannondale super v 2000 ,a haro extreme with girvin fork , giant boulder , specialized ground control , schwinn tempo 12 speed ,1954 jc higgins , mififtys murray tanker ratrod ,1971 schwinn varsity , ccm 500 galaxy single speed ,and probably a few that i have forgot about . LOL


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

Three bikes: (1) Specialized Allen road bike (2) Niner Jet 9 (3) Turner 5 Spot.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I've never owned more than 2.5 at a time (wife's influence). Started back in high school:

Early 90's GT Richter 8.0 (stolen out of my garage mere months before going to college near the kingdom trails in VT. )

95? Iron Horse ARS800. (Still have the frame, not sure why)

SC Bullit (sold)

Spesh SJ FSR (sold)

SC Chameleon (still have it)

SC Nomad (sold)

Ibis Mojo HD (not complete yet)

Unknown 29'er next summer...

Soon my kids will be old enough to ride and the "cycle" will continue...


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lets see, I have....
2009 Specialized Hardrock 29er disk
2007 Redline Monocog 29
2005 Giant OCR road bike
1984 Trek 460 single speed
a mid '90s Marin Bear Valley (1x7, but I have all the original parts for it)
a pre 1974 Nashiki road frame, my first foray into a single speed road bike
and my early '90s Bianchi Advantage touring frame

that makes 7.... wow I feel like I have a problem. I guess its a good thing that the Nishiki and Bianchi frames are at my parents house with the Marin because living in a college apartment makes storing that many bikes an issue.


----------



## Look Out Below (Apr 28, 2011)

I have 4 a Pugsly, 29er and two old clunkers


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Sadly, I only own one bike right now: a 1994 Cannondale M400 converted to be a commuter bike. I recently sold off my '10 F7 to fund the purchase of a 2007 Cannondale prophet 5, which I'll have in my possession in only a few weeks.


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

2008 Ibis Mojo SL w/ xt build at home. 
2010 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR comp @ friends house. (Sometimes I forget I own this bike, then my friend calls me up to catch up and we talk about his latest ride on it) LOL.


----------



## bsc73 (Sep 7, 2011)

hmmm...
1 All Mountain
2 Race Fullys
1 Winter (old) race fully
1 hardtail
2 bikes for riding through town to work
1 road racer
1 touring bike
1 old road racer for indoor training
... equals 10


----------



## az45 (Jul 21, 2010)

91 Marin Pine Mountain converted to a Hybrid
2001 Jamis Dakar Pro(most ridden)
2 1997 KHS Fleetwoods(one’s never been ridden, just got it)
Swobo Folsum
Schwinn Wasp klunker(office bike)
Northwood beach cruiser(office bike)
Schwinn unicycle
90’s Specialized Fatboy 24” Cruiser
Wife-
Felt Clair beach cruiser
Momo City bike
Kids-
Intense Jr XL BMX racer
SE Bronco 20”
Trek 16” converted to Yamaha YZ look-a-like
Specialized Mini converted to KTM look-a-like
90’s 10” Dyno(my sons first bike, several siblings and cousins all learned on this bike)
90’s GT 16”
90’s GT 20”
2010 Specialized Hard Rock(newest bike just went to college with my son, pawn shop purchase)
Electra 20” Rat Rod Cruiser

The kids bikes are mostly bikes I can’t make myself get rid of, because I always wished I had the bikes I had when I was a kid. I never really thought about how many bikes there..maybe I should seek help.


----------



## cruiserific (Jun 6, 2011)

2011 CAAD 8 
2009? On One Chromoly Inbred 26" 1x9
1999 S+M Challenger 24" Cruiser


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

2009 Kona Kula
2010 Dawes Deadeye
200? Zion 660

I built up the Kona and the Zion, but ordered the Dawes to be my short commute beater and to see if I like 29ers. It's just okay so far. I need to take a decent group photo.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

My old Mongoose BMX from back in the day, a crappy road bike that stays on the trainer in the basement, 2008 Santa Cruz Jackal, 2007 Felt Virtue, 2008 Santa Cruz Nomad, 2010 Intense 951. Still thinking of getting of getting a decent road bike, and a 29er, but for now I am pretty much set for anything.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

2012 Superfly Elite
2009 Redline d660
2002 Trek Fuel 98
2010 BMC Pro Machine
2009 Trek SOHO S
=5


----------



## va_mtbkr (Jul 15, 2011)

Recent build - Karate Monkey single speed
2011 - Specialzed Hardrock Sport Disc 29er
1988 Trek 7000 
1980 Fuji Royale 
New project - 1981 Fuji S-12 frame for a single speed build


----------



## Kduce (Sep 24, 2011)

I have 3 right now but I'm saving up to make a purchase in a few months.
Trek 4500
Early 90s rigid that needs some tlc
Road bike
I'm saving up for a downhill bike, then after that probably a dirt jumper.
Oh, I've only been seriously riding for about 6 months but I got hooked right away.


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

I only have two bikes right now!

1) Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon -- Now setup with 120mm Fox Float upfront and 1x9 drivetrain. 23.3lbs of fun!
2) Fuji Carbon Road Bike

Just sold a 2002 SC Chameleon SS Bike. Intent was to buy a 29er HT to replace it but I'm wavering since I don't know how often I'd ride it. The Blur XCc with the 120mm is such a great bike.


----------



## Alex774r (Jul 22, 2011)

Three.
1. specialized hardrock sport
2. gary fisher wahoo disc (with extensive upgrades)
3. cannondale r700...road bike


----------



## juu-zo (Jul 20, 2011)

3 for now


----------



## aldousfilcher (Jan 20, 2011)

three, three beautiful, wonderful machines.
2010 Ibis Mojo Sl
2011 Cervelo S2
2011 Surly Cross Check (the commuter, truthfully only the frame is new, all the parts came off a four year old build)
the previous road and mountain bikes died within a couple months of each other last year


----------



## Borch (Sep 30, 2011)

Alas I have but one right now as I am fairly new, returning actually, to riding regularly. For now it's a Windsor SS 29'er. But I'm hoping to add a Kona Major One SS next spring.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

These are the current bikes that I own and still use:
2006 Giant Trance 4 
1996 Diamondback V-Link 3.0
1995 Burley Zydeco
1993 Mongoose Iboc Comp
1989 Shogun Trail Breaker 2
1978 Schwinn Unicycle


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

My current stable:

4130 Cro-Mo Bike Island 2-9er (KHS)
1994 Trek 930 Singletrack
2008 Voodoo Bizango (up for sale on the-list-of-craig's)

I have plans to eliminate the 2 26ers and purchase a full susp. 29er. Looking into picking up either a frame and build a sorta bobo bin build, or just bite the bullet and get a Trek HiFI from 2011.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 3 bikes
Transition Syren for dh
Santa Cruz Blur LT for trails
Look 486 for road

Awesome bikes... but always looking for something new


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Currently 4 bikes in my house. 2 are mine, and 2 are my bro's. I'm probably going to inherit one of them off of him shortly though because he's itching for a different ride. 

Mine: 

2011 Specialized Rockhopper 26er, definitely not stock.
1990-something GT POS I got for free from a co-worker because he didn't want it. I turned it into my bash-around beater bike. It's rusty, it's crusty, and it has crappy tires. I love it.

His: 

2011 Trek 6500 26er. Mildly modded, tasteful. 
2004 Specialized Demo 9 Pro. (which I'm probably going to purchase from him, and update a little bit)
He's wanting to pick up a 2011-2012 Specialized SX Trail to take the place of his Demo.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Apr 13, 2010)

I only have 2 right now, and hopefully soon I will have a 29er as a 3rd.

Maverick Durance 2010
Gary Fisher Marlin 2003


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Two:
Kona Lana'i 2003 now my ht commuter
Specialized Pitch 2008


----------



## PA Quaker (Aug 23, 2011)

I think they've been reproducing while I wasn't looking:
Mine:

1) 01 Litespeed Unicoi - Main Ride
2) 93 Cannondale M700 - Not used much but I can't give it up
3) 96 Specialized Allez - Road Bike

"Family Bikes"
4- GT Timberline
5- Gary Fisher something
6- Trek 3700
7- 24" Raliegh Mountain Scout
8- 24" Specialized ShockRock
9- 20" Trek Jet (2)
10- 20" Giant Mosh
11- 18" Trek Mtn Cub
12- 20" Gary Fisher
13- 24" Trek 220
4 or 5 assorted small size bikes plus a few trikes.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm currently teaching English in Korea, so my bikes are literally all over the world...but...in Canada:

Univega Alpina 507 with Marzocchi Bombers, XTR/XT stuff, RaceFace goodies, etc...getting kinda oldskool, but has put up with abuse since high school (I just turned 30), so it's impossible to let it go.

My new rig (picked it up for $220!!) in Korea...Giant Iguana disc:



















And I just sold this...beautiful, but Korea's roads are too rough/too filled with random junk that led to constant flats...Specialized Allez...amazing in the sun, metallic blue and pearl white


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Twelve bikes ready to ride and a few frames earning a deserved rest (see signature). This Renovo R4 made of padauk, wenge and walnut is the latest addition.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

DHMASTER said:


> Twelve bikes ready to ride and a few frames earning a deserved rest (see signature). This Renovo R4 made of padauk, wenge and walnut is the latest addition.


Amazingly beautiful frame! How's it ride?
I was looking at the bamboo frames recently... look interesting.


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Right now I have:
2009 Cannondale Moto3 Carbon
2009 Salsa El Kaboing (up for sale, never gets ridden)
2008 Cannondale Six13 road bike
Just started building up a 2008 Scott YZ0 ltd. Dirt Jumper 
Frame only:
2004 Planet X Split tail


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just revisited this thread and had to laugh. Most of you guys have way more bikes than me, but I just realized my wife has no idea how many bikes we have. I have four, she knows about one. My son has two, she knows about one. She has two, but I'll be building her an FS 29er over the winter as a surprise. To me, the comical part about this is we're currently renting a house and we have no garage. Everything is ratholed in the basement.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

only 4 now  (and 7 overall)

1990 - Raleigh UK ¿? (I don't remember which model it was, I was only 9 years old)
1992 - Raleigh USA M50 (stolen in 1997)
*1996 - KONA Kilauea* (bought on 2010 & finished rebuilt on 2011)








*1997 - SUNN Xircuit *(bought on 2009 & finished rebuilt on 2010)








2005 - SCHWINN Mesa GSD (gone, rode until 2011)
*2007 - KONA Unit 2-9* (in progress, just an new old stock frame now)
*2011 - RCZ Race 853*


----------



## MtnBoiler (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is my current stable:

2011 Trek Fuel EX 9
2011 Cannondale CAAD 10 5
2002 Cannondale Jekyll 800
2001 Raleigh M55 (For sale)
199? Voodoo ???? (For sale)

I started the year with 4 bikes, purchased 1, sold 2, purchased 2 (one was because a friend needed some money). I think I'm done for now but would like to get a 29er in the next couple of years.


----------



## yodagoat (Nov 25, 2010)

1 push bike, 1 half way there, 1 motorbike, 1 c90.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Always one fewer than I want.


----------



## crazymonkey71 (Sep 1, 2008)

I only have 3, but I'd like more. Hopefully, a 29er (rigid, ss) next. Then maybe a cyclocross bike?

1986 Bridgestone 400
2003 Seven Sola Steel (rigid, ss)
2009 Scott Addict R4


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

They're all in my siggy


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

edit; the cross bike has changed a bit since then:


----------



## Jimbo_Aus (Oct 20, 2011)

Sad to say: 1. My road bike.

Currently shopping for a mtb though


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

1. 2011 Trek Fuel EX 8
2. 2007 Specialized Big Hit FSR III


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

I posted in this thread a long time ago, but my ever-evolving stable has undergone some changes lately:

29er full suspension
29er rigid singlespeed 
touring bike
cyclocross bike
road bike
fixed gear road bike
commuter / pub crawler
track racing bike


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Its bad at 19 years old I had built up a fleet that consisted off. 

Mongoose Boot'r Team
Haro Extreme X7
Mongoose Khyber Super 
Mongoose Teocali Super
GT Ruckus DJ
Specialized Cruix Pro Carbon
Specialized Cruix Pro Alum 
Specialized Fuse 1
Mongoose Cipressa (Prototype Mongoose Road frame build up)
Haro V5 (Set up 1x9 or SS) 

My Girlfriends Myka Ht disk (AKA- My wheelie machine) and her Schwinn Classic Cruiser. 


Not to forget my Parents and sisters bikes
Specialized Tarmac comp 
Ruby Comp 
Some kind of Guru road bike
Jamis Dakar 
Jamis Dakota 
Plus the random fixie and clunkers.. 

But I have condensed abit.. The Boot'r was stolen, I sold the Khyber, the Aluminum Cruix and the Fuse, My dad took over the Mongoose Teocali and I bought a Yeti ASR-7 as a "do it all" bike.. So at college I only have 3 bikes, The Yeti ASR-7, my Cruix with a CX wheelset and a 105 wheelset, and my GT Ruckus dj bike..

I am so appreciative for my parents, they always would help me out with my first few bikes by matching my money that I spent on new bikes, and would always help with the last 200-300 that I owed on a bike once I started buying expensive rides (Yeti, Cruix, Boot'r). The bike shop has always been killer in helping me with everything too, Great guys that have helped me out since I was a little Grom riding 5 miles to the shop to fix what ever I broke last... I have been very lucky with both my family and my shop "family".

Working 2 jobs between a bike shop and a well paying restaurant was awesome too, I was able to afford some nice rides with making good money at restaurant and then cost at the bike shop.. I just hope that I am not to spoiled at 19 and hope I can continue my addiction all through my life..

I will say that for a family of 4 to have 12+ bikes is a bit crazy especially since both my dad and I want HT 29'ers, and I want a 4x bike, I want another DH rig, a trials bike would be fun, a nice 4 inch trail bike, my dad wants a lighter road bike and a new trail bike... haha it never ends.. If my dad and I had our way, Our 40x60 shop would have a pumptrack, and about 20 bikes in there.. its a life style that I will never leave.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

At this moment, in assembled and functional state - six. SS steel AM hardtail, weenie titanium hardtail, marathon 120mm FS, AM 160mm FS, BMX, commuter/trailer towing. Also have a "fixie", but that does not count.
Wife has two, and kids bikes - from balance bike and up.


----------



## HrznRider (Aug 21, 2011)

4 in the household:
MTB: Rockhopper for me, Myka for wife
Roadie: Trek FX for me and Vita for wife


----------



## Steve77 (Feb 2, 2010)

3 for me:
Intense SlopeStyle
Santa Cruz Chameleon set up as singlespeed
Planet X Road Bike

This thread has made me feel a lot more normal, and also made me think I need to get some more bikes!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

2 in the household right now 2010 GT Avalanche 3.0 for the wife and a 2010 Jamis XCT1 for me. Soon will be adding a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29er for myself, then eventually some kind of DH bike, probably an older Big Hit.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have 5 bikes... in order they were purchased

2009 Sun Uno (Fixed Gear Road Bike) - OEM
2010 Dawes SST (Winter/Rain Commuter SS Road Bike w/ fenders) - OEM
2007 Redline Monocog Flight 29er (SS MTB) - OEM with upgraded BB7's
2011 Giant XTC1 29er (MTB) - OEM
2008 Specialized Tricross Expert (Cyclocross) - Dura Ace build w/ Ksyrium wheelset


----------



## yayette (Aug 10, 2011)

2001 Giant NRS
2001 Giant Rincon
2002 Trek 4000
2008 Trek Fuel
2011 Trek Elite 

29er possibly next!


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Road:
2010 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 ACR

Mountain:
1996 Gary Fisher Tassajara (currently a 1x7 fully rigid build)
2009 KHS XC204


----------



## TroN-0074 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have two:
My Commuter bike is a Giant Sedona 08
My Fitness bike is a Fuji Odessa 95 frame set with all new shimano components
I also have a Huffy SnakeRock all broken in parts that I am considering put it back together for my winter ride


----------



## kb2wji (Apr 25, 2011)

Specialized P1 All Mountain (2010)
S-works Epic (2004)


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Up to 6 now, trying to sell two.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

'05 Moots Cinco
'10 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29'er HT
'10 Kona Jake CX
'90 something C'Dale converted into a singlespeed/69'er w/custom rigid fork.
'64 Schwinn Colligate 5 speed
Front half '95 C'Dale tandem.  Back half was my wife's now is currently used by my son.

PLUS
Wife's Bikes
'04 Specialized Stumpjumper 
'06 Novara Touring bike

and son's bike
'10 Kona Hula 24

Barely can pull the car into the garage :thumbsup:


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

2010 Voodoo Canzo 29er
2002 Titus Switchblade
Cannondale Six13 
97 GF Wahoo
Haro Master BMX
old Western Flyer Cruiser
old Workman Trike
two wacky home-brewed pedaling contraptions


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The hooks are full.....










No doubt a trick question.......

More than 10 less than 20
Complete.....projects...riders...mtb's....family.....steel....????????


----------



## Edwards (Jun 9, 2011)

Eastern Slash
2009 Diamond Back Response
And Half an old BMX (good times)


----------



## Nazgul350r (Mar 31, 2010)

*2010 Motobecane Fly TI 29er & 2006 Felt S32*


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

2. A couple of Settes.....


----------



## Live 2 Ride (Nov 4, 2011)

1. 2007 Rockhopper Comp
I'll be able to afford more someday.


----------



## sky42 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Sad face.*

Zero.

After a drunken encounter with a curb (not) cut, and a class III AC separation, I sold my road bike. Now I'm researching what to get next! I will be commuting over a ST hill in the next few months, so I'm trying to get my research on. I'm going to need plenty of winter gear; feels like it's going to be a cold year!


----------



## SOILWORK (Jan 17, 2004)

Santa Cruz: Blur 4X
Heckler
Nomad
Butcher
Driver8
V-10 carbon frame on the way


----------



## NoCoMTB (Nov 4, 2011)

7 and counting!


----------



## CasinoKiD (Aug 19, 2004)

Normally 2 but I am currently looking for a replacement for the 29er I just sold. My ibis HD is pretty lonely in the garage.


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## em6901 (Feb 21, 2011)

*The stable*

2009 anthem x2, 2008 fisher rig, 2006 Haro extreme x7

My stable minus my commuter, my girlfriend has 2 of her own, a 2011 wahoo and 2008 trance. Love them all the same


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

2.:eekster:


----------



## JKwock (Mar 17, 2009)

*Post Count*

Trying to get my post count up.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Six


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

justanotherbikegeek said:


> Confess: How many bikes do you have?


Not enough?


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

11. 3 set up with mtb gearing for super-steep road climbs, 3 adult trikes for utility use, 1 too-big Rockhopper for road use, 2 Dahon folding bikes for around-town use or sticking in a friend's car for rides out of town, 1 Trek 7000 hybrid for around town use, and my latest purchase as of yesterday: a Trek Wahoo Disc 29, my first properly-fitting mtb since the 90s, which is the last time I took a mtb ride.


----------



## yorkn (Apr 18, 2010)

+1 for not enough


----------



## zmiko (May 11, 2010)

5, but there will be more


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Three


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I own three.


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 6, 2012)

In a small apartment, our four take up a lot of space. I need to figure out how to store them more efficiently.


----------



## TurkFebruary (Feb 6, 2012)

One measly mountain bike that I've outgrown and need to replace, a trek 3900.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

TurkFebruary said:


> One measly mountain bike that I've outgrown and need to replace, a trek 3900.


Thats what I have started with. I have replaced everything on the bike minus the frame and thats getting ready to go bye bye for a Leader 516 frame. Its full XT drivetrain, Azonic Outlaw wheels and Rock Shox Recon Gold RL.

Once I get the frame bike One will be complete and it will be time to start building number Two!


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Me personally? 2. A road bike and a mountain bike. In the garage? 6...7?  Plus two dirt bikes


----------



## gravelgrinder_nd (Feb 16, 2012)

1978 Sekai Limited - My first real bike bought new
2001 Colnago C40
2006 Bianchi Volpe
2007 Specialized Crosstrail Expert
2011 Specialized Crux
2012 Salsa Vaya

My list seems incomplete in that I have no "real" mountain bikes. I may have to do something about that.


----------



## C.Jason (Feb 14, 2012)

have two, one carbon MTB with Shimano Deore (26er 18“, lightweight 9.5kgs), and one carbon road bike with Shimano Ultegra groupset (size 47cm, lightweight 7.45kgs).


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Me
Cyclocross
Fixie
Road
29 HT
29 4"
Fat
26 HT SS
26 5"

Son 1
God Knows what's built up, but the total must be approaching 10
Fixie
Road
Cyclocross
29 HT
26 6" AM
26 DH
26 HT XC a bunch
26 HT Dirt Jump

Son 2
Road
26 HT
26 5"

Daughter
Road
26 3"
26 HT


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

This thread is full of so much cycling excess that it makes me smile... 


I personally have three:

1996 Gary Fisher Tassajarra - current race bike, fully rigid, 1x7
2009 KHS XC209 - full suspension, heavy son of a gun but rides like a Caddy
2010 Fuji Roubaix ACR - got to have a road bike too


Currently shopping for a hardtail 29er to add to the stable... :thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I've got 6 at the mo. But 1 has got to go & another is out at work for getting around.


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

*one*

2010 Specialized Enduro pro carbon. Stock except for tires.

well....and a 1983 Honda VF1100c...but not sure if that counts in the OP's original deffinition of "bikes"...


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

*never enough*

New to the forum but this post is a good place to start;

cannondale cylcocross set up for road, like the geometry
rockhopper 29er
SS 29er
surly pugsley, most fun bike i've ever ridden

can there be too many


----------



## motorbykemike (Oct 9, 2011)

mines
road : 83? austro diamler 27"
xc : 02 ventana pantera , 26 / 650b or some combo of 
am : 03 ventana pantera , same as above
am : 06 gary fisher fat possum , same as 2 above , just keeping it around for company to ride & it's stupid fun 
trail : 10 jamis 650b1 , this ones leaving , too big for me

hers
xcr : salsa moto rapido

floaters in the bowl 
cheap ass wally world schwinn and diamondback comfort mtb's for older company to ride gravel trail on 

on the near horizon is a haro beasley 1x9 full rigid


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's my current list:

Titus Racer X 26er
Titus Racer X 29er
Ventana El Rey 29er
True Fabrication SS 29er
BMC SLC01
Giant TCX 
Ellsworth Roots
Bianchi Pista
Trek 2.3
Giant Bowery
Soma Van Ness

Too many.. attempts at thinning the herd have failed thus far.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Two.

Trek Top Fuel 8
Trek X02

I wouldn't mind On-one 456 and maybe a road bike.


----------



## deanimate (Feb 23, 2012)

one rubbish hybrid bike :/
Looking forward to getting a plush road bike


----------



## level-4 (Mar 2, 2009)

my current list:

Moots Psychlo X
Niner Jet9
Niner WFO
Yeti DJ
Pivot Firebird
Masi Soulville 10


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got 3.... for now

Kona Cindercone - First bike, the one that got me hooked into riding
Santa Cruz Heckler - I dont think I can ever sell this bike...
Rocky Mountain Element 70 MSL - New bike... cant wait to get a season in on this bike..


----------



## DHmom (Oct 7, 2006)

FatChance
Ironhorse 7 point 5
Ventana El Ciclon
BMC Speepfox sf01
and I'm the mom in the family!! I am not setting a good example, but I can't think of anything more relaxing than riding my bike.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

Just a few:
Kilo fixed gear
Chumba HX2 29er
Kelly Bone Stock road bike
Salsa Casseroll
Cannondale XR4 cyclocross bike
87 Trek 560 now at my parent's place in IL. 

Fingers crossed I keep it this low for a while now.


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

One


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm down to 4 - 
1) 1993-ish Trek 8000 that has hardly anything still stock on it but the frame (though I did stop upgrading it about 2005 - it reached 'perfect'. My go-to mtn bike, and it even outlived a Spec that I have already decided to get rid of.
2) 2004 Trek 5900 Project One - this is my 'sportscar'. It has 13,572 miles on it according to the bike computer, and that doesn't count the hours in the trainer. Campy Record Carbon, 3 different wheelsets.
3) 2002 Raleigh 600 beater bike. Usually my wife rides it.
4) 2000 Trek 1000, upgraded to the moon. It's running Campy Chorus now, if you can believe that! Planning to get rid of this one soon. It's really outlived its usefulness.

Just realized that it's been years since I bought a new bike...:skep:


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

Up to 6. Just added stumpjumper fsr to the cannondale single speed rigid, rockhopper, pugsley, ogre, x6 cyclecross. Think I may be an addict.


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

About to have 1. 2012 Trek 6000.
Looking forward to adding more to the stable.


----------



## cr4sht3st (Apr 12, 2012)

currently:

'12 Gravity 29.5 hardtail 29er
'83 Trek touring bike
'84 Bianchi Nuova Alloro road bike
'96 GT GTB track bike
'86 3Rensho Super Record Export track bike
'96 Cinelli Supercorsa road bike
'10 Dahon folding bike
'90 Burley tandem

no issues with the lady, she's got 5 too!


----------



## tjsmith08 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Confession.*

8.....yikes


----------



## cr4sht3st (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah, but it's really just N+1


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

uuuummm, one. Would like to add an inexpensive road bike and of course a full suspension.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok I'll play - let me try to count without going to look - i'm a little lucky based on my j oh b. . . 

'12 Sworks SJ FSR 29 
'11 Demo 8II
'12 SJ Hardtail SS
Roll 8 SE - Fixie
'12 Sworks Tarmac sl4
'12 Crux
'11 Sworks epic frame - 26" it's almost dead to me
'09 Sworks Safire
'10 Ruby
'12 Roll 8
P Bike - DJ
. . . Guess I could go for a few more


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

'03 SC Superlight (XC)
'05 KHS DJ 100 (DJ)
'07 Orbea D'ella (wife)
'10 K2 Mach 1.0 (Road)
'12 SC Superlight 29 (XC) yay new bike

So 5.


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

GF Rig - single speed
Salsa El Mar - 29er geared
Turner Burner - 26er full susp (for sale)
Iron Horse - winter beater
Cannondale CAAD5 - road bike (rarely used)
Performance steel frame (in shed)

Cdouble
mo7s.blogspot.com


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Currently
10 Origin 8 Scout 29er SS
10 Carbon 26" HT
09 GF Superfly
08 Jamis Dakar XCR Team
05 Trek 4900 Disc XO XTR Carbon rigid
04 Heckler
98 Kona Hei Hei ti
96 Klein Attitude Team
91 DB Axis
85 Ritchey Super Comp
11 Trek 2.1 Road bike

The rest are for the " How many frame/projects do you have" thread


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Right now, six.

2004 Trek 4300 (singlespeed beater bike)
2005 Hardrock Pro (first REAL mountain bike, work in progress)
2009 Chumba XCL (AM bike, FR bike, DH bike)
2011 Santa Cruz Blur LT2.1 (shop bike, not yet mine)
Ragley Blue Pig (AM hardtail)
Generic aluminum road bike

Roadie is the only one with a front derailleur


----------



## thareek (May 8, 2012)

pangster said:


> i love that everyone else on this forum is a bike addict.
> 
> my stable (they each serve a different function):
> 
> ...


Found this thread while doing a search on the Commencal Supreme 24. I am considering getting one for DH riding (2012 model). I am just over 5ft tall and can't seem to find a DH bike with decent stand over height (26 inch SOH is ideal for me). Can you let me know how this bike handles and how it feels to ride. Seems like a kids bike, but might be the best fit for me. I currently own a 2012 Devinci Cameleon SX in the XS size and seems perfect for me.


----------



## rikk (Apr 2, 2007)

2003 Trek 4500
2007 Transition TOP (Dirt Jumper)
2007 Giant Reign 1
2010 Transition Blindside
2011 Transition TransAm
2012 Santa Cruz Highball
2011 Specialized Roubaix


----------



## bdjohnson121 (Jul 30, 2011)

2011 Spesh Rockhopper Comp 29
2012 Spesh SJ FSR Comp
2012 Jamis Boss Beach Cruiser (3 cup holders equipped)


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I've got 5 at the moment:

1994 Stumpjumper FSR
1995ish Intense M1 prototype
2 Simple 7 Cruisers
Schwinn 20" Unicycle (does that count??)


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Right now, 3 mountain bikes:
Yet 575, 26" FS
Niner Air 9, 29 HT
Misfit diSSent, 29 HT, SS
1 road bike and 1 hybrid

Thinking about another SS though.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Just 5: SJ Elite, 80s Trek xtracycle, 91 Tomassini, 69 Peugeot UO8, 01 Schwinn Homegrown


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mine
2011 Trek GF Wahoo
2006 Specialized Epic Comp
1991 Schwinn sx2000 (my first bike)

Wife's
2012 Specialized Expedition
2012 Specialized Myka sport 29er

Just sold my goof off trek 3500 to my brother and I'm really wanting a trek x-caliber. That bikes fits me so well.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I've got 5 now. Probably be getting a fully suspension frame in the semi near future for a slow build.


----------



## tucsonrider (Jun 18, 2012)

Three Bikes!
Hardtail MTB
Steel Trek Fixed gur
Cabron Road Bike
Been needin a new MTB frame...


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Is it bad that I don't know?

Hrmm... I'm going to guess 10 before I add them up. This counts everyone in the household.

Main road bike: Bianchi Campione
Main geared mountain bike: KHS Montana Team
SS mountain bike: Surly 1x1

Other riff-raff:
Bianchi Milano
Giant Roam
Rocky Mountain Mongrel 
~88-ish Schwinn Le Tour
1975 Schwinn Collegiate
J Lapierre Mixte
Giant Modem BMX
Old School Mongoose BMX
Cheapie Mongoose BMX
Bratz Knockoff Stingray

13... I was close.


----------



## MrXC (Jan 14, 2004)

12 Total

Mine
FS: Devinci Atlas 29er
Hardtail: Curtlo 29er
Rigid: One One Scandal 29er
Road: BH Connect
Travel/Dirt Road/Pit: Ritchey Breakaway Cross
Cross: Fuji Cross Pro
Commuter: Soul Cycles Monk

Wife's:
FS: Specialized Epic
Hartail:: Gary Fisher Tass
Road: Ritchey Breakaway Road
Cross: Jamis Nova
Commuter: ancient Bridgestone


----------



## cuda440 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have one bike, a Cannondale- BUT, it has an engine .

I have zero bicycles, which is the reason I joined here. I'm trying to figure out what I want before I buy :thumbsup:


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

I currently have like 1 Foes, 2 Specialized'ds'ses's, 1 working trek 2 not working, 1 gary fisher not working, 1 diamondback BMX frame, 1 mirraco BMX frame, and a Salsa in iowa at my dads house. lol Every single one is over 10 years old except for the one Specialized crosstrail, and the Foes. The salsa is actually an 06 frame with all other components from 02, including a sketchy manitou skareb elite. LOL


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

And i could NEVER forget my Balance AL450 single speed XC build. Very ******* and pretty self evident that I'm 16 and limited on fundage. lol (superstock rims, SLX rear hub with a 9 speed rear cassette locked into 7th gear with an XTR derailleur just in case i want to change it, dt swiss front hub, rock shox jett hydracoil from like 99, onyx everything else.)


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

Mine Intown:
12' S-Works SL4
12' S-Works Epic 29er
12' S-Works Stumpjumper 29er ht
12' Demo 8 1 Custom
11' Epic 29er frame and parts
10' Steel Langster

Mine @ vacation location
11' Custom Stumpjumper 29er ht (will be replaced by epic)

Wife's In town
08' Roubaix Expert

Wifes @ vacation location
08' Custom Stumpy HT 29er

8.5 total in my care


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Let's see. I'll start with the ones I claim as mine.

1. 1991 Schwinn Voyageur 11.8
2. 2011 Kona Dew
3. 2007 Diamondback Response Sport

I maintain a few more, family bikes.

4. 2009 Fuji Nevada 1.0
5. 1991 Schwinn Crisscross
6. 1971 Schwinn Collegiate


----------



## joe_cap (Jun 22, 2012)

I have no bike...yet!! My kids have flown the coop and I am getting restless!! I am looking at 2 bikes as a beginer...Jamis Trail X2 hardtail or Giant Revel 3. I would appreciate any and all comments!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

We have 29bikes in total, including five bikes of my wife size (that I build for her) and except for 2 road bikes and 2 cross bikes the rest are all mountain bikes, mostly Vintage but we have some modern stuff too.









Moving from San Francisco to Salt lake city trip I









Trip II


----------



## further (May 17, 2010)

Nice move, Utah is beautiful.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

12
24 in. GT
Blackmarket Mob
95' Specialized S Works
10' Specialized S Works 29er HT
Indy Fab Single Speed Rigid 29er
01' Lemond Zurich 
02' Lemond Poprad 
09' Felt Breed
11' Trek Cronus CX
11' Surly Pugsley
Coker Highwheel
stretched and dropped Dyno Roadster


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice Rangie patineto!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Trail Addict said:


> Nice Rangie patineto!


Well we got it because we need a really cheap vehicle to tow a car (VW Jetta) and all this bikes, but to tell you the truth is some of the best $1,000 we have ever spend, great vehicle, plenty of used parts for cheap and so far very dependable.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

fiream400 said:


> Mine
> 2011 Trek GF Wahoo
> 2006 Specialized Epic Comp
> 1991 Schwinn sx2000 (my first bike)
> ...


Added a Marlin and a WSD 7.2 to the stable. That makes 7. Looking at getting a 7.2 for myself then being done buying bikes and start upgrading them.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Three "Luxury" items is all I need...*

1) Road Race - 2007 Cannondale System Six, 15 pounds of uber-stiff road rocket:


2) Commuter - 2001 Cannondle Bad Boy Ultra. 19 pound, grocery getter and beach cruiser:


3) Mountain - 2012 Trek Superfly 100 Pro. 23 pound, go-anywhere, climb anything epic fun:


And, the 4200 pound, Twin-Turbo, AWD hauler of these bikes:


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll play...

Riders - MTB

2001 Santa Cruz Superlight
2010 Santa Cruz Superlight
Santa Cruz Bullit
1996 Kona Hei Hei
KHS Softail set us SS
Soma Groove SS
Rocky Mountain Hammer 29 SS
1992 Alpine Stars CroMega
1991 Raleigh Technium Chill
1997 GT LTS3
KHS Softail (wife's bike)

Frames - MTB

Shogun Trailbreaker
Diamond Back WCF
Mountain Cycle San Andreas
Mountain Cycle Moho
Azonic T1
Barracuda Cuda Cat
1998 GT LTS2000
Apollo Team

Riders - Road Bikes

Sintesi Enigma
1990 De Rosa
1992 Merckx TT
Frezoni
Clamont
Clamont Professional
KHS Flite (set up as flat bar commuter)
Avanti Monza (wife's bike)

Frames - Road

1986 De Rosa
Raleigh Record
MBK Triathlon

BMX - Riders

DK Fury 24"
Repco Monoshock
Premier
Premier
Redline MX II
Kuwahara 16" Pit Bike
Diamond Back Jnr Pro

BMX - Frames

MT Racing
Kuwahara KZ 1
GT Power Series
Diamond Back Jnr Pro
Clamont

Is there a place I can be treated for this?

Grumps


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

6.

Spp


----------



## Desktitute (Jun 7, 2013)

Joined the site because I'd like to buy a 5th bike and I know nothing about mountain bikes. Looking to get a full suspension
05 hardtail Motobecane is what I'm riding.
08 iron horse mtb for the wife
09 hitman flatland bmx
92 S&M dirt bike bmx


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Good grief. And people think I'm crazy for having 3 bikes...


----------



## gravelgrinder_nd (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, this is what I have for now:
Salsa Vaya
Colnago C40
Specialized Crosstrail
Specialized Deja Two Tandem

I probably ride the Vaya more than anything, but just completed some mods on the C40 to make it climb a little easier, including a 12-30 Campy cassette and long cage derailleur. The knees can't take race gearing any more.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Only the two so far, but probably looking to add a third to the quiver in the form a new Fuel EX 29er, either a 9, 9.7 or 9.8.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm down to two and hopefully that will be it for awhile. I have to be happy with these, I've been ridiculous about bikes for a couple years


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

holy FK. 

you have 29 bikes & a landrover. you must be rich dude to afford all the time to ride those bikes. I can't get time off to ride or buy an expensive SUV>


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Several.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

tductape said:


> Several.


That is something.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Several + 1.


----------



## Grip (May 22, 2009)

Four as of right now, six after I build an all mountain rig this summer, and I buy a full susp mtb.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Two actual bikes, my diSSent and a Specialized Allez I bought last year. I have a Siren John Henry frame in the closet and I'm expecting delivery on a new Canfield Nimble 9 frame tomorrow.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I've had more, but currently...

Santa Cruz Highball SS

Ventana El Comandante

Ibis Hakkalugi

Jamis Xenith Pro

1987 Cannondale road bike

SPP


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

7

Just finished building this one up the other day.

Happy 40th b-day to ME!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AdamPlaysDrums (Jun 10, 2013)

Five so far.
Trek 1200
Look 585 
Gary Fisher Cake2 
Klein Attitude
Austro-Daimler ADJ

I'm quite sure my boss had a point when he said the equation for number of bikes one should own is represented by n+1, where n is the number of bikes you currently have...


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

AdamPlaysDrums said:


> Five so far.
> Trek 1200
> Look 585
> Gary Fisher Cake2
> ...


Or S-1. Where S is separation from your significant other.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm trying very, very hard to get it down to only twelve, but it's slow going.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

I have one. 

Wife has eight, though. Five of hers are way too big for her so she lets me ride them.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Three:

-'11 Ridley X-Ride Cross bike
-'12 Trek 6000 26" HT MTB
- '05 -ish Marin Bobcat Trail MTB, which is my beater bike now, I put slick tires on it to ride around town, but haven't touched it since getting the Ridley 2 months ago. I guess I don't really need it, but it's a spare bike in case a friend ever wants to ride.

I want a few more, lol.... now that I've gotten into riding road, I really want a carbon road bike, and also a full suspension MTB, as my HT beats me up pretty good on some trails.

And having a fat bike would be awesome!


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Picard said:


> holy FK.
> 
> you have 29 bikes & a landrover. you must be rich dude to afford all the time to ride those bikes. I can't get time off to ride or buy an expensive SUV>


He said he paid $1,000 for the Land Rover. Since when is that expensive? Most people's bikes on here cost more than that. WAY more than that.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Currently three but it's about to be four. The fourth is the fault of the first.

Bike 1: 2005 Fetish Discipline. Recently converted to singlespeed.
Bike 2: 2012 Yeti ASR-5
Bike 3: 1990ish Trek road bike on a trainer. Helps keep me fit during the rainiest year in the history of mankind in Georgia.

I just took my second ride on the singlespeed. I like it even though that bike is on its last legs. The shock is shot. The brakes are shot. The wheels are a mess. But it motivated me to build up a dedicated singlespeed so that's next on my list.

Nothing will replace the Yeti but a SS is a nice diversion for when I'm not riding tech trails.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ska said:


> 7
> 
> Just finished building this one up the other day.
> 
> Happy 40th b-day to ME!!:thumbsup:


Loving your Guru. I just sold a set of Campy Shamal Ultras in rare, ti grey....would have made your bike look BOSS!


----------



## Rumblefish29er (Oct 6, 2012)

Mine:
'95 Trek 930 Singletrack (commuter, utility bike)
'09 Fuji Cross Comp (cross and road)
'11 Trek Rumblefish
'12 Salsa Spearfish 2

Wife:
'12 Trek Neko S

The Rumblefish gets the most action...a little squishy, and more travel than I need, but it so dang plush and stable that its easy to go back out day after day in the roots and rocks. Plus it's beefy, and has held up well over time.


----------



## bridgeslayer (Jun 4, 2013)

3 Total

Old ass road bike- hand me down (was my dads through college)

Mountaincycle Zen XC - $350 used (my first real mountain bike. It's beat to ****)

Transition Preston FR v4 - $900 used (I love this thing. I've found my calling with freeriding. bridges and jumps are awesome!)

I thought I'd still ride the Zen for climbing, and only shuttle with the Preston, but the Transition actually climbs really well! The Zen is a great loaner/ backup bike. I can easily see why people have so many bikes. It is so much fun to try different styles! I think if I get another it will have to be a SS hardtail dirt jumper.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Picard said:


> holy FK.
> 
> you have 29 bikes & a landrover. you must be rich dude to afford all the time to ride those bikes. I can't get time off to ride or buy an expensive SUV>


Actually I don't make much money, I'm a freelance Industrial designer so my time is very flexible, I just don't have many bad vices that require tons of money..


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Xc fully, dirt, enduro, DH and townbike. With the wife and our 2 little boys riding as well I have reached the limits of the mancave. The town bikes already live outside in the rain. Time for a new casa with a bigger shed/ mancave


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

My fleet. 


Specialized crux pro 
Yeti DJ 
Yeti SB-66c 
Yeti SB-66a 
Yeti ASR-7
Yeti 303

I am a bit of a Yeti fanboy. 


Send from my phablet.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

Giant Trance X0 29er (his)
Giant Trance 26er (hers)
Giant XTC 26er (his)
Giant XTC 26er (hers)
On One Inbred 29er (his)
Specialized Roubaix (his)
Surly Pacer (his)

Couple other rat bikes that I never got around to selling...not worth much.
a 29er Fisher frame...forget what (el cheapo I bought for parts) that needs building up or selling....and way too many random bits! Need to start culling the herd!


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a few, but want more!!!

Niner Sir 9 SS
Civilian Luddite set up Fixed
Scott Scale Expert
Cannondale Supersix
Wabi Classic Fixed

Next I want a full squish XC race bike and a blinged out Ti road bike.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This question always cracks me up as I always loose. My passion is collecting and riding old mountain bikes so I have a few more than others.
As far as modern bikes go, only two. 

A Turner Flux and a Pinarello Paris
.


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

Four total.
1993 Cannondale Delta V700
1998 Cannondale Super V700
2007 Cannondale Prophet 3Z
2013 Cannondale Trail 29er

I am in the process of lightening the herd and trying to sell all but one; just to simplify my life and give me more time to spend with God, family, church, and close friends. I have realized the more stuff you have the more time it takes to keep it up. I will be keeping my Prophet, which is a jack of all trades bike. Nice bikes guys! God bless!


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is my Cannondale Prophet.


----------



## JJ1514 (Nov 6, 2010)

Not enough


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

5
1. Custom Steel, rigid 29er, SS
2. Custom Steel cyclocross SS 
3. Custom Steel Fat Bike, 1x9
4. Custom Steel 26er, SS 
5. Surly Instigator


----------



## babias (Apr 24, 2012)

1) CXro Lite Piemonte '12
2) MTB: Specialized Pitch Pro '09


----------



## fastdiablo (Jul 17, 2013)

i love two wheels. the stable:
cannondale bad boy commuter
Scott Addict dura ace roadie
Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc
kymco 150cc scooter
Ducati Sport Classic 1000 Monoposto


----------



## RetroShogun (May 17, 2013)

1) Shogun Prairie Breaker Team Issue 88
2) Prairie Breaker Pro 88
3) Trail Breaker III x 2 88
4) Trail Breaker II 88
5) Shogun Team Issue Road Bike 90
6) Ninja Road Bike 90
7) Graecross Summit MTB's x 2 88
8) Carrera MTB in parts 1989?


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

1977 Peugeot UO8 (college commuter)
1980 Trek 720 touring bike
1986 Diamond Back Apex (first mountain bike)
1989 Specialized Allez Epic
1990 Kestrel MXZ
1997 Klein Mantra Race
2003 Klein Q-Carbon Race
2009 Trek 520 (like the higher handlebar position over my old touring bike)
2013 Trek Domane 4.5

I haven't found a newer mountain bike that I like better than my Mantra, so there has yet to be any desire to get a new one...


and yes, I have all these in the stable. I can't seem to get rid of my old steeds.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

2009 Specialized Allez
2007 Specialized FSRxc
2006 Redline Conquest
2005 Redline Conquest Disc
2002 Honda CRF450R

2004 Specialized Sirrus (hers)
20## Nishiki mtb (hers)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I only have 4, but two of them are Ellsworths, so that makes me special. Whether it's 'elite' special, or 'short-bus' special is a matter of opinion.


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

I currently have 5 in service (was 6 until recently sold my dh bike)

- Niner One9 Aluminum singlespeed w/ king wheels, avid brakes, and niner cockpit (fun training bike/some racing)

- 2012 Specialized Epic 29 w/ carbon roval wheels and XX1 group (race bike)

- 2012 Specialized Allez w/ new Sram Red group, Zipp SL cockpit, and 303 firecrest clincher wheels (when i want to do that riding on silly skinny tires)

- 2012 Fuji Cross 1.1 disc w/ Roval AL wheels, Force group (when i want to do a little bit of both/ commuter)

- 2010? Cult Badboy bmx bike (when i want to fall down and hurt myself)


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have 3

2012 Trek Cobia - Back to stock, now my wife's bike. 
2013 Yelli - CK/Arch, X0 1x10
2008 Lemond Alpe D'Huez (just getting into riding on the road)


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

2013 Trek Stache 8 RF bars/stem
2010 Intense Tracer VP Built from frame
2011 Trek 1.5 w/ full Tiagra


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ray Raton said:


> I only have 4, but two of them are Ellsworths, so that makes me special. Whether it's 'elite' special, or 'short-bus' special is a matter of opinion.


Umm, if you're talkin' Ellsworths, then it's definitely Special Olympics special. Lol!


----------



## Biking_NOS (Aug 8, 2013)

Trek Cobia-hard tail
Gary Fischer Joshua-full suspension
Gary Fisher Avant Guarde

These are my current 3. The Joshua is not in service currently


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

One


----------



## rcard (Feb 5, 2013)

I Read this whole thread to say 4.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Rigid 26" trials SS
HT 26" trials/trail SS
HT 29" trail SS
HT 29" AM 1 X 10 (on order with Walter)


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

4

To be honest, I don't have enough time to ride to make use of all 4. 3 seems to be the best balance between having the right bike for the ride, and unnecessarily tying up money. YMMV.

Scott Genius 900
Scott Scale Single Speed
Cannondale CAADX
Scott FOIL


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

The quiver currently stands at 6 mtb, 3 road bikes, and a tandem.

MTB:
08 Ellsworth Tiruth
09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork 
10 Knolly Delirium 
11 Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon 
12 Knolly Chilcotin 
12 Canfield Formula 1 Jedi

Road:
10 Pinarello Dogma 60.1
10 Moots Vamoots CR
10 WIlier Triestina Cento1


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

yangpei said:


> The quiver currently stands at 6 mtb, 3 road bikes, and a tandem.
> 
> MTB:
> 08 Ellsworth Tiruth
> ...


Deciding which bike to ride must be a chore. A chore that most of us would not mind having! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

3 currently

2000 GT outpost rigid with full XT gruppo
1988 or 89 GT outpost mostly stock still works great
2013 GT timberline 1.0


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Let's see.
One Trek Cobia (to be a XC/AM hardtail)
One Cannondale F9 (26", spare bike)
One Schwinn Sidewinder (to use when I don't care if I beat a bike to heck)
One Cannondale R300 (Road riding)


----------



## Rincon98 (Apr 20, 2013)

One, a 2010 Giant Yukon FX
Would love to get a hard tail because of their light weight and nimble climbing ability


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Rincon98 said:


> One, a 2010 Giant Yukon FX
> Would love to get a hard tail because of their light weight and nimble climbing ability


An FS can climb just as good or better.


----------



## Elinat (May 4, 2010)

I have 6 in my stable:

2000 Jamis Dakota XC HT
2001 Jamis Dragon Team XC
2004 Gary Fisher Tarpon
2005 Cannondale R1000 road bike
2010 Vassago Bandersnatch 29er
2011 Strider No-pedal balance bike


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Three.

2010 Cannondale CAAD9
2011 Cannondale Trail SL2
2014 Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc

The CAAD9 gets more use than the other two combined.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Currently 2:

2010 Stumpjumper Comp 29er
2012 Motobecane Sprint Roadie

I would like to add a single speed to the barn at some point.


----------



## cycledad (Jul 23, 2013)

OK gang - here's my first post - so glad to come clean with my/our addiction.
Me(dad) 1985 Mongoose Expert BMX (Chrome/Blue) Bought New
1988 Specialized Rockhopper Comp (Blue/White) Bought New
1999 Amp Research B3 Special Edition(close friend built new)

Wife 1989 GT outPost Bought New

Son 2010 GT Junior BMX (Northeast Regional NBL #1)
2011 Redline Flite Junior BMX (Factory Co-op sponsored)
2012 Redline Flite Expert BMX 
Raliegh MXR 16" Pitbike
2012 Fuji Dynamite MB 24" (black)

Daughter Giant Bella 20" Beach Cruiser
2012 Fuji Dynamite MB 24" (white/pink)

Not to mention the dirt bikes ......1983 Suzuki DS80 (also bought new), 1992 Yamaha Pw50, and Pw80 (both white and pink) and a 2007 Cobra CX 65.

Whew I think I feel better, Nope I think I want to puke.


----------



## Rezman (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm embarrassed to say... 5!

Bontrager Privateer - my first real decent bike built by Keith himself in '89 or so
GT Zaskar 100 Hans Rey
Surly Moonlander
Salsa beargrease 
Jones steel Spaceframe
My girlfriend says its OCD- she might have a point


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Elinat said:


> I have 6 in my stable:
> 
> 2000 Jamis Dakota XC HT
> 2001 Jamis Dragon Team XC
> ...


You're counting a Strider in YOUR quiver? I think this thread has strayed from it's original intent.


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

surly troll ss
fatback ti
lynskey pro26
on one evo 456 ti
ellsworth epiphany


----------



## formicaman (Dec 2, 2011)

Six. My communer (Raleigh Sport), my fixie (Dunelt with flipped northroads), my road bike ('70s Gazelle Tour de L'Avenir, not currently working), Cannondale Super V 700, GT 9r Elite, and an old BMX bike for jump practice.


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

+ sandman hoggar ti


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

Rezman said:


> I'm embarrassed to say... 5!
> 
> Bontrager Privateer - my first real decent bike built by Keith himself in '89 or so
> GT Zaskar 100 Hans Rey
> ...


Privateers were all made in Waterloo WI at the Trek factory. Races and Racelites were made in Santa Cruz by Keith & co. If your bike was made in '89, it is not a Privateer, and if your bike says Privateer it is no older than '96.

That said... I have more than 6 bikes in Bontrager Privateers alone!! Your lady would say that I have a real problem!


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

4
scott 
iron horse
nerve
kona


----------



## Masochist77 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have 3 bikes currently - my new bike is a 2013 Cannondale Trail SL 2 29er (Black) - and I have 2 road bikes - 2004 Cannondale R400 (Blue)- upgraded alot, and a Stock 2004 Cannondale R600 (Red)


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Just brought home number 7.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

Masochist77 said:


> View attachment 832362
> I have 3 bikes currently - my new bike is a 2013 Cannondale Trail SL 2 29er (Black) - and I have 2 road bikes - 2004 Cannondale R400 (Blue)- upgraded alot, and a Stock 2004 Cannondale R600 (Red)


cannondale fan!


----------



## Rezman (Sep 8, 2013)

Number six just made it into the garage...

Ellsworth Epiphany

It's a disease I tell ya!


----------



## Rezman (Sep 8, 2013)

Good point! Frankly its so long ago I can't honestly remember. I know it was '89 or so...I'll try to post a pic. I love that thing.

My lady is pretty cool considering she puts up with me and my OCD!!


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Rezman said:


> Number six just made it into the garage...
> 
> Ellsworth Epiphany
> 
> It's a disease I tell ya!


If this is your first Ellsworth, I think it's only fair to warn you that you are at significantly higher risk of a mountain lion attack when you ride one!


----------



## Rezman (Sep 8, 2013)

Now you tell me!


----------



## New Guy (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I don't have quite the extensive collection most of you guys have but here goes...
2013 Jamis Komodo (mine)
2013 Jamis Durango Comp Femme (wife's)
2013 Jamis Trail X1 (daughters)
2009 Intense Expert XL (daughters)
2010 DK Sektre (mine)
1984 OG Diamond Back Pacer 500 frame/fork/bars and stem that I'm building as a tribute bike that I had growing up. 

Oh yeah, and I'm 39 now and ride just as much BMX as I do MTB. 
I just like bikes, what can I say...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm gonna sell my Racelite, my Stumpy Pro FSR and my Roubaix to buy something sweet.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Three, and here they all are.


----------



## crpntrnorm (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 8. I have a 1880s high wheel replica and the period clothes to ride in. I have a mini monster(a tiny functional circus bike).I have a 1900s tricycle,a 1957 schwinn red phantom, a 1974 columbia gaucho 5 speed stick shift muscle bike,a 1974 schwinn sting ray fastback 5 speed, a 1997 schwinn mesa and a 1995 trek y22 carbon fiber full suspension with spin wheels. . . . oh yeah and a 1980 sears roebuck unicycle. ALL IN GREAT RIDEABLE CONDTION......selling them all n buying a new trek fuel


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

7 Bikes..

Monty B-19 
Inspired Fourplay
Koxx Karbon 
Koxx Racingcode
Hard Rocx Equalibrium
Cannondale Caad7
Chinese carbon 29er
On-One 456 EVO2


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

Kona 
Specialized
Scott
Focus
Focus


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

2011 Turner Sultan
2012 Spot Rocker SS
2013 Pugsley Necromancer
2013 DB Podium 4 
+ 3 bikes for the wife
Small amount compared to you guys. Though my ski quiver is a different story.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

recently scored an awesome deal on a brand new spot rocker ss belt drive (about 1/3 of msrp), just got a krampus frame and am sourcing the last doo-dads to build it, am building a scott cr1-sl today, and will be ordering a straggler (gravel bike) and steamroller (to commute on) next month.

i've lost count and am too lazy to list the rest of the stable at the moment, but i think these put it in the mid 20's.

so the next time yer ladies start hackin' on ya, show 'em that! :lol:


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

96 schwin full suspension, barely runs, I don't ride it far, due to abuse
mid 2000's redline conquest cycle cross bike
just picked up a 2012 specialized camber 26 entry one for hauling the bob trailer around.
2011 scott genius fun bike, but breaks to easy, will be put to the barn for backup rides.
just ordered a fatbike for this winter, surly moonlander
I am probably going to order a Bronson for my main ride next season. 

I also have 3 kayaks, a raft, my wifes little fishing pontoon boat, her fishing boat, 2 snowmobiles, 2 atvs and no kids. also forgot the 3 chainsaws.


----------



## Rezman (Sep 8, 2013)

mondgod, you're my hero!!! 
love your quote- couldn't agree more.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

We have 11, 5 are mine. I am going to sell 3 and buy 1. One I don't ride much anymore, another I never liked all that much, and the last is one I love but just beats me up too much. I am tired of fighting for room to store them, banging them together....I'll buy a hi-zoot carbon 650b.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

1981 ritchey mt tam
1982 rocky mountain sherpa
1982 ritchey canapurna
1983 ritchey annapurna
1983 brc
1983 ritchey timberwolf
1984 ritchey timberwolf
1985 ritchey ascente
1986 ritchey team comp
not included are my novo road and full susp mtbs + wifes. I am still looking for projects worth restoring. Hey beats hanging out at the bar playing pull tabs.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

One. Tried two once....made little sense, I only rode one of ‘em most of the time.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

rismtb said:


> 1981 ritchey mt tam
> 1982 rocky mountain sherpa
> 1982 ritchey canapurna
> 1983 ritchey annapurna
> ...


sha-WING!!! impressive catalog. :thumbsup:


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I have 1,wife has 2...but her mtb fits me, so I have 1.5. 
'12 Talon 29er 2 
'96? Singletrack 920


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I have six bikes. I keep three at my apartment and the other three at my parents house for when I visit.

The ones I keep with me:
2007 Redline Monocog
2013 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Evo
2013 Specialized Tricross

The ones I keep at my parents house for when I visit:
2012 GT Avalanche 3.0 Disc
2010 Trek FX 3.0
90's Trek 850 SS conversion


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I have 4 bikes...

'12 Specialized Ruby (road)
'12 Specialized Shiv (TT)
'13 Specialized Epic Expert Carbon (MTB)
'13 Specialized S-Works Crux (cross)

Thinking of getting a new Fate so I have have a hard tail...

I have a "bike room" in the basement where I keep them, along with the trainers, clothes, parts, and stuff from races


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Still at 4...

I have a steel Allez, a Vassago Bandersnatch, a Vassago Jabberwocky and a Specialized Tarmac SL4


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Currently have two that are operational, but I can feel that need another itch coming on.

Thinking a new fat bike may up next....:crazy:

*Motobecane Fly Ti 29*
XT brakes, 180/160 , Icetech rotors/pads
XT crank/cassette/FD/RD/chain/BB
Reba RL 100mm w/20mm axle
WTB i23/Hope Pro2 wheelset, bolt on rear/20mm front
F/R Ardent tires, 2.40/2.25
Easton EC70 bars w/ODI lock-on grips
Thomson seatpost/stem/seat collar
CK headset
WTB Rocket V SLT seat
DMR V12 Mag pedals
Jagwire cables

*Intense Spider29*
XT brakes, 180/160 , Icetech rotors/pads
XT crank/cassette/FD/RD+clutch/chain
Hope BB
SID RCT3 Solo Air 120mm w/15mm axle
FOX RPL rear shock
WTB i23/Hope Pro2 wheelset,142x12 rear/15mm front
F/R Ardent tires, 2.40/2.25
Ritchey WCS carbon bars w/Ritchey TGV grips
Thomson seatpost/stem/seat collar
CaneCreek 40 headset
WTB Rocket V SLT seat
DMR V12 Mag pedals
XTR cables


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I am up to five in the garage, but I had had as many as six. One is technically my wife's so in reality, I only have four. I am thinking of selling two to get one brand new bike, but I am having a hard time deciding which two to get rid of. Hopefully I will be down to four total soon, because four seems to be manageable for the garage. Five means it is hard to walk around.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Four. An 08' Specialized Tricross. A 09' Specialized Epic Expert Carbon. A 14' Specialized Crave SL. A 14' Salsa Beargrease. Plus four more bikes for the wife and kids. 

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

My collection is "complete"

I got two more frames that i made into bikes in the last 3-4 months

A awesome Maverick ML-7








And four days ago I got this incredible Orbea Occam 29er what hope to have build by the middle of next week, build the usual way XTR950 era components (dependable, plentiful and "cheap") and Hope brakes.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmm lets see:
2013 Salsa El Mariachi Ti custom build
2013 Surly Pugsley
2013 Salsa Fargo
2013 Giant TCR Advanced
199? Torelli Countach


----------



## MediumDiesel (Oct 17, 2013)

There are six bikes in my Garage:

Mine:
2013 Specialized Camber Comp 29
2013 Cannondale SuperX cross bike
2012 Cannondale Caad10 4 (Gulf Oil Colors!)
2008 Black Market DJ bike

Hers:
2012 Specialized Ruby Expert (I think)
2010 Specialized Myka Hartail


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

15 or something around that number. Flucuates week to week really. Usually between 12 and 20 tho.

I got kind of a problem. I sell one, make abit, then reinvest and end up with 2-3 more.

Currently:
2 road bikes
4 MTBs
2 comfort mtbs
1 24" bmx
2 kids bikes, 12" and 16"
5 20" bmx, and parts for another half dozen or so.
Also have 2 trailers

Hoping to trim down some, and get a fat bike.
Goal is to have:
1 FS MTB
1 Hardtail Ti MTB
1 Fat Bike
1 Road/Hybrid Touring type
1-2 Nice 20" BMX's 
1 24" BMX Cruiser

So I think 6 or so is the magic number I want to get down to, then a 2-3 bikes for the ball and chain, and a few set aside for the kid as he progresses through bikes.

My basement looks like the bike version of Sanford and son.


----------



## MariusB (Nov 11, 2009)

Currently the number is eight:

2013 Turner Sultan 
2012 Kona Honzo
2010 Niner One9
2010 Ventana El Conquistador de Montanans (FS tandem)
2008 Cannondale CaadX
2006 Santa Cruz Blur 4X
2001 Cannondale Road Warrior 1000
1986 Rossin (roadbike)


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

Man there are some nice collections on there. I only have two, a 2008 Haro Mary SS and a 2008 Jamis Parker I just picked up. 

Oh yeah.. and a Trek Road bike I'm trying to sell


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I have: 

Niner Jet 9
Wilier Cento Uno
On One Pompino (single speed urban set up)
'97 Stumpy


Sold last year

Spesh Roubaix
Titus Racer X
'87 Cannondale Road bike

Want: 

Niner RLT


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok I just bought my third mountain bike. So reading this thread makes me feel better. The grand total is 6 bikes

My 3 main mountain bikes in my signature
circa 1970s Schwinn cruiser bike converted to a single speed (yard sale find for $5)
circa 1990something steel Mongoose converter to a single speed (old neighbor left it behind, so I brought it back to life)
2005 Trek Bruiser (given to me by a family member who never used it)

6 bikes and I can probably justify more given the budget.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm in for 5
2014 Salsa Beargrease
2012 Niner Air Carbon SS
2010 Wabi Road Bike SS
2008 Colnago EPS with Record 10
1987 Schwinn Paramount with Campy C Record

Still Need: 
Cross/Gravel Bike
Full Sussy MTN Bike
Steel Colnago Master (would also settle for a Cinelli)


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

PrincipalRider said:


> Five means it is hard to walk around.


My garage is small so I had to get creative. I built this bike hanger frame out of 2x4s and joist hangers.


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

It's so easy for it to get out of hand...my wife and kids also ride so everyone has multiple bikes.

Wife

surly crosscheck
Giant Escape

6 year old

Fuji absolute 20
Mirraco Underboss
Giant xtc 24
Specialized Hardrock 20

13 year old

Surly cross check
Bianchi Zurigo
Giant TCR
Univega single speed
built hardtail Cannondale
Mirraco 5 star park
Haro 540


Me
Giant xtc 29er
Fuji Tahoe Pro 29er
Trek Presidio
Giant Rapid
Univega Alpina Sport

There's more in the garage but just cheap beaters that have somehow found their way in there.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

justanotherbikegeek said:


> How many bikes do you have?


A few&#8230;.

my wife says I really need to learn to let go of stuff :madman:

old rides from over the years:










and current rides:


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

I "only" have 5.

On One Lurcher
Titus FTM
Gary Fisher Paragon
Raleigh XXIX
GT Zaskar Pro

I want a road bike. I cant see having another bike in the garage, no more room, but every bike has a purpose so I cant let any of them go.

In reality, I guess a 650B fully with XX1 could replace the mountain bikes with the exception of the SS, but variety is the spice of life.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Bike #31 is ready and I like it a lot..


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Your gratuitous use of DUC32s feels right to me:

http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-650b/96er-69er-picture-thread-241186-14.html#post10999609



patineto said:


> Bike #31 is ready and I like it a lot..


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Carl Mega said:


> Your gratuitous use of DUC32s feels right to me:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-650b/96er-69er-picture-thread-241186-14.html#post10999609


I just got a black one from Ebay two days ago, so I will have two copper, one black & one silver DUC's and one SC32 on my fatbike, so far they have been problem free and really nice performing too..


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Me: pivot 429
Steve Potts
BMC race machine
Older slingshot

Son: ERB 
Eddie Merckx

Daughter: POS performance

Wife: Salsa bandits

Family. Santana tandem.


----------



## brandon q (Feb 15, 2014)

Specialized Demo 8 I 2013 , Giant Reign X1 2009 , Specialized Stumpjumper 2009 & daughter has 20" Giant hardtail. I think I am done...for now!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

I try to keep the herd pared down because I maintain my wife and son's bikes too. At peak I owned a Trek 8500, Lemond Buenos Aires, Fuji Cross bike and a Trek Tandem (in addition to my wife's Bridgestone and son's Trek). Generally I like two and just ordered a 2013 Fargo 2 to go with my 2011 Fisher Paragon. The fargo will be my long ride and crappy weather bike (fendered) while the Fisher will remain the primary trail bomber for rides less than 15 miles and off-road (not for distance) rides. I do plan on winning a fatbike some day and may look at a used trials bike as well.


----------



## geekqualizer (Feb 15, 2014)

OK OK your honor, I confess... I have four and just took delivery of a motobecane fat bike which I love. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Burnsides (Sep 11, 2010)

I currently have 7 functional bikes;
'09 Volpe-commuter/all purpose bike
'10 Stumpy FSR-Travel bike
'13 Epic-Race Bike
'10 Stumpy HT-Everyday MTB
'10 Pugsley
'13 Crux- CX
'13 Roubaix Frame with parts off my '09 Roubaix
I also have a '75 Speedwell frame that I'm collecting parts to get back out for an occasional super cool ride.
And I'm currently building a Mach 6 to replace Stumpy FSR and I'm in the cue for a Steve Potts frame that will replace the Volpe as my Do-All bike.
Yes, I'm a lucky bike dork.


----------



## teleguy03 (Apr 5, 2004)

1994 specialized m2, SS + baby seat
Santa Cruz tall boy
Ahearne rigid - currently setup half fat
Steel roadie
Felt FS something (wife)
Trek 8000 (wife)
Cannondale roadie (wife)
Trek mini Mtn bike (son)
Specialized mini Mtn bike (other son)


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Suddenly I find myself at seven, with the addition of three in the last month. Time to be paring down the herd...

- Surly Krampus (new) - maybe my primary mtb









- Specialized FSR, my nod to full suspension (in danger of getting moved out):









- Niner SIR9, currently for sale:









- Breezer Lightning Pro 26, I'm not sure what I'm doing with this one:









- Surly Cross Check fixed gear, my main road bike









- '83 Trek 620, my "new" geared road bike








(photo is as I bought it)

- Novara Buzz One converted to gears, used to pull the kids around town


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmmmm let me see

1992 Cannondale Deltav 1000
2007 Norco Trials
2013 Neon Bow trials
2014 Norco Fluid 9.2
2012 KHS flagstaff
2014 Norco Bigfoot 
2012 Giant XTC2
2010 Norco Nitro


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Just two for me:

Mountain: 2012 Transition Bandit 26
Road: 2013 Cannondale Supersix 4

Itching for a new project though, can't decide on a road or mountain frame.


----------



## Sr.Smith (Dec 14, 2013)

I only have 2 bikes.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

I am pretty guilty of this. I have two main bikes, 

a Niner Air 9/XTR that I ride most of the time,
a Cervelo R/Campy roadbike, and
a Kona JTS that I just can't bond with. I'm actively seeking a replacement cross bike.

Most likely since I just upgraded my groupset on the niner, I may just buy and build a nice disc cross bike later this summer. 

I also have 

a Pinarello Galileo (Older all aluminum frame, made in Treviso) Campy,

and I maintain my daughters resto mod'd steel Fisher HooKooEKoo/XT that she doesn't ride enough to justify...


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

0, sold my bike and am about to order a new one. Hope to have 2 by the end of the year.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

2013 Surly Krampus
2012 Surly Moonlander
2011 Canfield Jedi F1
2008 Turner RFX
2005 Seven Sola steel
1984 Myiata One Ten
1940 Diamant Model 16


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

9:Zero:7 
Engin 29er
Salsa Fargo
Bianchi San Jose
Gunnar Sport (on order)


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

My fleet is rapidly increasing... I get married in June. I have <4 months to buy anything/everything I've ever wanted. lol

Hell, I have 3, 27.5 150mm forks sitting in the house right now.. and 2 separate AM bike builds in the works in the garage.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

dejock said:


> Just two for me:
> 
> Mountain: 2012 Transition Bandit 26
> Road: 2013 Cannondale Supersix 4
> ...


Welp, sold my Supersix on Monday and picked up a 2013 Jamis Nova Race with tiagra 4600 and Chris King hubs laced to Stans Arch rims. Let the project commence!


----------



## tomfs (Feb 6, 2014)

Mango beach 
Electra beach
SR pro Am 1985
Univega with campy 2003
Cannondale Jekyll 2001
cannondale Bad Boy 2007
Chumba XCL 2009
Pivot Mach 4 2010


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, I have the Kona:



Trek 420, after I put on the bullhorn bars and before I killed the chain. . .



Raleigh USA Olympian Technium. . . .



Plus this, which is going bye-bye. . . .


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Respect*



tim208 said:


> ... also forgot the 3 chainsaws.


Respect to a man who calls out the chainsaws, all three of them.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Parted ways with a few since last time I posted but then bought a few more. Now I think I'm actually a few frames higher than last year at 28 total

How many ride is another story. I always have everything in a state of disarray so I would say that half of them only need one or two things like a headset pressed in or bottom bracket or cables. A lot of times I'm guilty of buying rideable bikes and stripping them with the intent of upgrading which never happens. At the rate things are going I will probably never have the chance to ride 75 percent of them


----------



## Divyaya (Feb 28, 2014)

Total 3 ,
one mountain bike
two road bikes


----------



## mountain_warrior (May 10, 2014)

I only have 2 but, I know someone with 14 bikes!


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

9 Right now.
Ordering the 10th


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've only been riding for 2 years, so my list is short

2011 Specialized Roubaix
2012 Nashbar Famous Maker w/ Force comps (For Sale)
2013 Soma Double Cross Disc
2014 Canfield Yelli Screamy
2011 GT Karakoram rigid SS
vintage GT Dyno VFR BMX
cheap walmart 26" FS MTB

wife's cruiser townie
son's balance bike
son's 16" huffy CARS bike

That makes 7 for me and 10 for the family right now.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

10 bike for me
2 bike for Mrs. Oleg


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I only have 2, the one I built and my 86 gt performer. I sold my bikes cause I was moving into an apt and didn't have the space. It's cool though, I wasnt riding them anymore anyways. I want to get a vintage Klein now, I think I have the room for one more bike lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

I have 3 - 2006 KHS Solo One (rigid 26" SS), 2011 Trek Sawyer (rigid 1x9) and a 2012 Schwinn Slicker commuter (1x9). Also in the garage is my wife's Specialized Dolce roadie, a vintage (I guess) Trek 8300 (carbon/aluminum converted to SS), and an Iron Horse for the kid. I'd like to add a fat bike to the stable...


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> I only have 2, the one I built and my 86 gt performer. I sold my bikes cause I was moving into an apt and didn't have the space. It's cool though, I wasnt riding them anymore anyways. I want to get a vintage Klein now, I think I have the room for one more bike lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I wish I still had my 87 Diamond Back. I acquired an 88 GT Performer like in 92,,but it just wasnt as cool by then.

Do you guys have so many because you like variety , or because its just hard to get moneys worth on used bikes ?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd love to find a diamondback reptile, that was my favorite bike. The gt is cool though. I've been thinking about selling it. I'd rather have a vintage mtb that I can ride around the easy trails with when I'm out with my gf, and I don't have the space really. Everything is hanging in a wall and I'm running out of room. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

When you move into a new place and you haven't organized your bikes yet...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Still have the Raleigh (it's a 24-speed "10-speed" now). Put the slicks and panniers on the Kona (it's my yard sale chaser now). Am almost done converting the Trek into a three-speed fixie. And am waiting to get the front wheel for the Gary Fisher trued. . . .


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Road bike, Musing Alumax OnRoad Lite 
Titus Racer X
RM Alt 70
Moots YBB
On One Inbred

Pondering buying a SC Chameleon with the proceeds of the Kula Watt I just sold off...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

kenjihara said:


> When you move into a new place and you haven't organized your bikes yet...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Wow that's a lot of bikes.
Maybe you should sell a few so you can buy more.


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

Masi road bike
Single/fixie road bike
Spot Ti Rocker SS
Titus Ti Rockstar
Niner RIP9
Santa Cruz Tallboy LT

...I may have a problem!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am always looking for the right bike. 

2009 Rockhopper. (first mtn bike) SOLD
2003 Specialized Roubiax. (first road bike) SOLD
2013 Yelli Screamy (broke frame). Upgraded to Nimble 9
2013 9:ZERO:7. SOLD Upgraded to 2015 frame
2014 Nimble 9. SOLD Went FS29er
2013 Giant Defy Advanced.SOLD Not into road biking anymore
2013 Banshee Prime (large).SOLD My first FS29er
2015 9:ZERO:7. Upgraded from 2013 frame
2014 Prime (XL).SOLD
2011 Karate Monkey. First rigid SS 29er 
2014 Krampus. First Rigid 29+ w/ gears
2015 Tallboy. Sold Prime to buy this.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

dejock said:


> Welp, sold my Supersix on Monday and picked up a 2013 Jamis Nova Race with tiagra 4600 and Chris King hubs laced to Stans Arch rims. Let the project commence!


Currently:
Mountain 1: 2015 Transition Smuggler 29er
Mountain 2: Chromag Kamui 650b singlespeed
Road: Jamis Nova Race, but built as a 1x10 flatbar urban assault vehicle

The Bandit frame just hangs on the wall now...


----------



## robinfisk (Mar 10, 2007)

I have


IBIS Mojo HD3
A Borealis Echo that I call superfatty
An aluminium salsa beargrease (the early model before they went carbon)
A Pivot 5.7 Carbon
2007 Cannondale Taurine
2003 (i think) Cannondale Scalpel Team
1996 Manitou FS, fully functional with no cracks

I also have a couple of cracked frames which I should really scrap including a Manitou hardtail and a Bigfoot smokestone

I've just sold a Titus X-Carbon which I sort of regret but I need the space in my garage.

If anyone local can give me a good reason, they can have the Cannondale Scalpel team.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Up to four now.
2013 GT Karakoram beater/loaner bike
2013 Santa Cruz Highball carbon
2013 Santa Cruz Superlight 29
2016 Trek Stache 9
That's enough for now.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

2009 Trek Pilot 2.1
2011 Giant Anthem X3 29er
2012 Specialized Status I
2014 KHS Four Seasons 3000
2015 DeVinci Troy

Bikes I've sold:
2007 Specialized Rockhopper (my starter mtn bike)
2010 Cannondale RZ120 Feminine
I also had another Trek road bike that I sold, but I can't remember the year or model.

I think I might be done adding to the quiver for a while.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm up to six since getting back into riding last May

2016 Fuel EX 9 29er
2015 Soma B Side SS
2014 Trek X Caliber 6
2014 Haro Steel Reserve 1.2 DJ
2015 Gravity Deadeye Monster SS fat bike
2015 Trek Domane 4.3 disc


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Bike #3 is in works, frame and fork are in the mail.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh boy here it goes... the updated list:

90's Mongoose IBOC looptail turned into townie bike
1999 Yeti ARC wall art restoration project
1994 Rock Lobster cyclocross bike used for road bike
Supercross MX26 dirt jumper
2004 Mountain Cycle Rumble half fat trail bike
Trek Sawyer fixed gear 29er
OS Blackbuck SS 29er
..and a 90's Haro flatland BMX that's my winter project. 

My partner has caught the bug too and is up to four bikes now also.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

I'll give you guys the long list
2009 spot brand, longboard SS


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

4

Niner One 9 singlespeed (95% of my riding)
Yeti ASR-5
Fetish Discipline hardtail
Trek 1400 road bike permanently attached to my trainer.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Updated list:

2013 Trek Cobia (with almost no stock parts on it)
2014 Trek Crossrip Elite (roadie)
2013 Trek 3700 disc (many upgrades- FOR SALE)
2015 Raleigh Misceo 2.0 (few upgrades- FOR SALE)
1994 Cannondale R300 (wall decor)

I see a full suspension bike in the future... hopefully next year.


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Small list, not small enough for my wife. Luckily I ONLY have one more on my short list.

1991 Fat Chance Yo Eddy
2010 Salsa El Mariachi
2012 Intense Uzzi
2012 Salsa Casseroll
2014 Intense Carbine 275

I am planning on a Reebdikyelous next year...than THAT'S IT! No more....until the next one.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Currently 5 

'90 Mongoose IBOC Pro
'91 GT Avalanche
'91 GT Karakoram Elite
'91 GT Karakoram (inferno paint)
'92 Giant ATX 770


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

1. A single speed.


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

Yelli screamy rigid 29+
Yeti big top 29 SS
Titus fireline (original) titanium 29
Spider C 29
Knoly warden 27.5

That's for now...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Always changing, but currently there are 8:
1 Brown
2 Gray
1 Silver
2 Red
1 Orange
1 Yellow / Black


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Currently own n bikes.
Might soon become n+1 though.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

5 in my office for my wife and I. Each of my boys have one in their room. Two in the garage for neighborhood action. So a total of 9 in my house.

Pic of my bike room/office.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

I've got 5 right now:

- Orbea Alma (single speed xc bike)
- Specialized Epic Marathon (geared xc bike)
- Ridley Helium (road bike)
- Diamondback Haanjo (gravel grinder / cx bike)
- Fuji Roubaix ACR (road bike in trainer)


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

It's growing slowly but........
Scott Aspect 29er
Specialized Pitch 650B
Specialized Stumpy Comp 6Fattie (The Mistress)


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

My 27.5 dually, daughter's first walmart dually, my 29 HT, my 26" dirt jumper (now my daughter's)' and my wife's hybrid. No more sleds till Iget rid of one.............

Half-a$$ rack, I know....... but it works!!!!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Specialized Crux E5 105
Specialized Enduro Expert
Specialized Rhyme Carbon
Specialized P3 - 20.5 Lbs
Canfield DJ
Scott CR1
Raleigh XXIX
Blaze BMX Cruiser
Free Agent Lumen
Surly Cross Check flat bar

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

FastBanana said:


> Specialized Crux E5 105
> Specialized Enduro Expert
> Specialized Rhyme Carbon
> Specialized P3 - 20.5 Lbs
> ...


Why so many?

Which one is ridden most often?

Which one is ridden least often?

Which one is your favorite?

Which one is the newest?

Which one is the oldest?

Which one needs new brakes the most?

Which one needs a new chain the most?

Which one needs new tires the most?

Just wondering...


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Hawg said:


> Why so many?
> 
> Which one is ridden most often?
> 
> ...


10. What do you mean why so many? I have a bike for all purposes. If I had 4 trail bikes I would be concerned.

Enduro is my Fav. XX1, I9, Carbon errything. Its a land missile. Least fav is the road bike. Just cuz its a road bike. Rides great.

Enduro and P3 are ridden the most amount of time. The Cross check is ridden daily.

The CR1 gets ridden least, pretty much trainer only.

Enduro needs brakes and chain most often. Tires every 2 months. Chains on XX1 last a long, long time though.

The DJs are mostly maintenance free. So is the Cross check. Outstanding bikes, all of them though. 
Next bikes will be the 2017 Enduro, a Carbon Crux, and maybe a Roubaix. Oh, and a Camber or a Stump jumper depending on where I move to. Pretty happy with the stable though.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

FastBanana said:


> 10. What do you mean why so many? I have a bike for all purposes. If I had 4 trail bikes I would be concerned.
> 
> Enduro is my Fav. XX1, I9, Carbon errything. Its a land missile. Least fav is the road bike. Just cuz its a road bike. Rides great.
> 
> ...


Where/how does one house such a collection? Seems like it would take up and entire garage.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

FastBanana said:


> 10. What do you mean why so many? I have a bike for all purposes. If I had 4 trail bikes I would be concerned.
> 
> Enduro is my Fav. XX1, I9, Carbon errything. Its a land missile. Least fav is the road bike. Just cuz its a road bike. Rides great.
> 
> ...


Just my .02 cents. Are you planning on selling your Enduro, Crux, and Cr1 when you buy those three new bikes?
And what about for the Camber or Stumpy? Will you sell one of your DJ bikes and one of your BMX bikes?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Just one; still riding my 2013 Aggressor! Not fancy; back when I got it, I wasn't sure how much biking I would actually do (I didn't realize it would become an obsession!), but it gets me out and about and I'm still having fun on it! I did change the pedals and grips shortly after I got it, wore out a derailleur (read, it ate a stick and got sucked into the wheel!), cassette and I have had to replace the rear wheel with a more durable one (I broke the axle on the original; no idea how I managed that!). I'm planning to put wider bars and a shorter stem on it in the near future, but I need to talk to a buddy that works in one of the bike stores about how to proceed with that.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Just my .02 cents. Are you planning on selling your Enduro, Crux, and Cr1 when you buy those three new bikes?
> And what about for the Camber or Stumpy? Will you sell one of your DJ bikes and one of your BMX bikes?


Yeah, when I get new rigs the old ones will go.

The two DJs are very different rigs. So both are staying, the BMX bikes, one is race, one is park.

It takes my garage/shop and half my office to store them all. I have a lot of bikes, but biking is my only hobby. I work, and I ride. Thats my whole life.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

From the look of these lists, I need a few more:
1970s Sho-Gun SS road bike (Not as fun in Utah as it used to be)
2008? Kona Kula 2-9 (spare bike going to the in-laws house so I can ride there)
2009 Raleigh Mojave 29 (with rigid fork, drop bars, skinny tires and touring rack)
2010 Salsa Mukluk
2013 Niner Jet 9 RDO
2015 Surly Krampus

Plus a Costco bike and a Giant Liv Tempt 2 for the Missus


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

robert w said:


> I feel better now... I can tell my wife that it could always be worse!
> 
> I am down to 5... for now
> 01 Trek 4900 mtb
> ...


Wow - don't have any of these anymore. Down to 3 now - 2011 FSR Stumpjumper, 2008 Transition Bottlerocket and a 2013 Transition Bank. Trail bike, DH/Freeride bike, and a dirt jumper that I also race BMX on - I'm pretty happy with the pared down fleet.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

7
Look 986 - Carbon HT - geared XC Racing machine
Van Dessel ramble tamble - alu HT SS
Santa Cruz Roadster - alu road bike 1x10 crit bike
Ritte Vlaaneren - carbon roady - road racer
Lapierre - '12 Carbon disc Cross - 1x10 A race race bike
Lapierre - '10 carbon cross - 1x 10 b Race cross bike
Masi Cotello - alu track bike


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

Too many to ride at one time.


----------



## turbotoad (Feb 12, 2004)

Currently 7 in service (8 if you include the one I built for my son).....

1995 TREK Y33
2003 Mountain Cycle SLiX
2004 K2 Attack 2.0
2004 Raleigh Inferno XC
2004 Titus Racer X
2009 Fuji Reveal 2.0
2012 Titus X Alloy

2009 Jamis Dakar XC (Son's)


----------



## ajjrsons (Jul 15, 2015)

I feel better now after seeing the numbers from everyone. 7 bikes here:
'15 Santa Cruz Highball - 29er hardtail (commuter and XC)
'13 SC TRc Blur white - my favorite trailbike 26er
'13 SC TRc Blur black - xtra for one of my boys
'12 SC Nomadc - my AM rig (about to sell and build a "16 Bronson)
'12 Gravity 29er hardtail
'10 Bianchi Boardwalk (son's bike)
'12 Specialized cruiser (daughter)
I have guard dogs on call 24 hrs a day watching my stall!


----------



## Masochist77 (Sep 16, 2013)

onabike said:


> cannondale fan!


Yes sir - I gave my R600 to a friend who couldn't drive for 6 months so he could get to work - but here is my 2004 R400 road bike


----------



## Superjake02 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have 1..A blue Miyata Elevation 200. My dad picked it up at a garage sale for $5 and rebuilt it. This thing's a champ! Soon I'll be replacing the shifter cables, shifter, and derailleurs.


----------



## turbotoad (Feb 12, 2004)

1) 1995 TREK Y33
2) 2002 Intense Tracer
3) 2003 Mountain Cycle SLiX
4) 2004 Raleigh Inferno XC
5) 2004 Titus Racer X
6) 2004 K2 Attack 2.0
7) 2009 Fuji Reveal 2.0
8) 2012 Titus X-Alloy


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

turbotoad said:


> 1) 1995 TREK Y33
> 2) 2002 Intense Tracer
> 3) 2003 Mountain Cycle SLiX
> 4) 2004 Raleigh Inferno XC
> ...


If I am doing my math correctly, you are overdue for a new bike.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll have one less after the weekend.
Selling my 2013 Gt Karakoram.
Not as though I'll really miss it seeing as I only rode it for half a season but it was my gateway bike getting back into mtbing before I picked up a couple SCs and my newest, a Stache 9.
Maybe it will be a gateway for its new owner.
And the funds will go in my new Tallboy fund.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

I thinned out the herd over the last year. Sold my 26 race build (3x9 SRAM.) Sold my 700c commuter (3x9 SRAM.) Gave my dad the loaner bicycle (26 3x9 Shimano.)

I'm down to my 29er (3x9 SRAM.)
My son still has a 29er and his 26 build. Wife still has her 700c sport hybrid. And my daughter still has a 26 (XS) frame build and a 20" kid's bike.

Now I'm looking to buy a new 27.5 full suspension SRAM drivetrain mountain bike.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

How do you guys find time to ride so many bikes

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VChuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Well replenishing my GT's I'm recovering from bicycle accident hit by a cop car from behind ,put into a coma
1)1995 GT Pantera]
2)1998 GT Zaskar
3)2013 GT Avalanche 1.0 (building)
4)2014 GT Transeo 1.0 (building)


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Picard said:


> How do you guys find time to ride so many bikes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


They dont...... 9 out of 10 bikes in this world will never see the trails.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Singletrackd said:


> They dont...... 9 out of 10 bikes in this world will never see the trails.


Most bikers have multiple bikes so they can ride a variety of terrain without losing efficiency. That's why there are XC race, XC trail, Enduro, All mountain, freeride/downhill, dirt jump, and a variety of road bikes. Very few bikers can have only one bike to ride all terrain, and if you are one of them then congratulations.

As for the rest of us, we use a n+1 rule, where n=bikes currently owned.

I have 4 bikes, I downsized this spring.

1994 Cannondale R300 (small cracked frame, kept because it is a vintage Cannondale)
2012 Trek X-Caliber (spare/play bike)
2014 Trek Crossrip Elite (all-road bike)
2016 Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 (primary mountain bike)

Later this year I will be looking for either- a short, responsive 100mm full suspension bike or a playful hardtail. I want something that is agile, responsive, and can climb well while not failing at descending either.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Ventana El Ciclón 
On One Inbred 29er
Surly Krampus
On One Fatty
'87 Stumpy

My favorite bike is whichever one I'm riding at the time.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

all surly's here..
ogre
karate monkey ss
krampus
ice cream truck
straggler


its easy to find the time to ride when you work for yourself and dont own a car...


----------



## VChuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh come on! not all people are HARDCORE Bicyclists and comfortable with jobs .Well as far as trails are concerned ,Yeah Hmmm, I must agree to an extent!
I posted earlier,but it seemed to have disappeared.
1)1995 GT Pantera
2)1998 GT Zaskar LE Ball burnished
3)2013 GT Avalanche1.0 (building)
4)2014 GT Transeo 1.0 (building)
5)2011 GT Karakoram 3.0 on the way from Blue Sky Cycling ,replacing the same year and make of the exact one that was stolen


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Where do you guys store all these bikes? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Picard said:


> Where do you guys store all these bikes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


In a room or my garage depending on the season or if a car is in the garage.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Picard said:


> Where do you guys store all these bikes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


My stable as well as my woman's bikes live inside the house.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Do your family get mad because you own these bikes? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Picard said:


> Do your family get mad because you own these bikes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Yes, and my non-biking friends think I am crazy, but I used to have 7-8 bikes in the house. 4 is a lot better.


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

One bike. All I need









Sent from my iPad Air using The app


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I told my coworker that I have a pivot. They stare at me like I am insane 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

yup,my bikes live in the house,3 in the dining room,2 in the living room/bike workshop


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I have 4
My man has 5
My kid has 2
1 family tandem


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Five. 

Fully Rigid Surly Krampus SS. 
CAADX CX
Pinarello Quattro
Zurich Le Mond
Trek Hybrid. (Need to sell this one).


----------



## stanza (Apr 13, 2016)

1) 2009 (? not exactly sure. bought used) Specialized Allez Triple
2) 2016 Pivot Les Fat
3) 2016 Yeti SB6c

Was a roadie before taking a few years off biking. Just got back into cycling this year and crave nothing but dirt!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Had 8 and 2 frames, down to 6 and a different frame, will be trying to sell 3 and build the frame. It's exhausting, but a good exhausting.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just my Glory right now. Looking to get another bike for the local trails.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The answer to this question is hard to pin down, as the number is constantly fluid. Frames come and go and parts migrate between them. Some bikes are a frame and a collection of parts that would not fit the new frame. Are we counting frames here, or bikes that are rideable right this minute?


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

Scott Gambler 710 DH '15
MDE Damper650 enduro '15
On-One 45650B AM '14
Genesis Equilibrium road '14
Triton ti trialsbike
Monty B-19 oldschool trialsbike
Miyata Trailrunner '90 commuter
Diamant dirtbike
DBS gentlemans bike


----------



## daniel.sjolander (Oct 25, 2015)

Scott Gambler 10 2014

Evil The Following 2015

YT Capra CF Comp 2016

Ragley Bigwig 2016

On one 456 2012


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Currently 4 that are mine.
1990ish Schwinn High Plains (Dropped Bar conversion project)
2011 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29 (Hardtail XC)
2015 Giant Anthem SX 27.5 (Trail Bike)
2016 Trek 7.0 FX (Commuter) 

In addition to those, both of my daughters have 1 bike each and my wife has an older Schwinn mountain bike.


----------



## desert_rider (Sep 2, 2014)

Just two...
'95 Trek ZX2100 which has been retired to trainer duties when I can't get outside
2013 GT Sensor Expert


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

I still have no idea. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I only have one, lol.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Just one real mtn. bike, plus an old beater I ride around town.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Selling one to fund upgrades for others.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Ha, I'm selling 2 to fund the build one, then will be selling another after the build is complete since I won't need another. 

I'm confused, I think I'm workin' backwards. D'oh!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

here I thought I was the only one.. lol - selling one bike to get another one which will make 2 total, but if I don't sell this one before I buy the other one then I'll have 3 until I sell it then I have 2. Make sense?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ I'm gonna end up with 3 but possibly a 4th. Geared front sus 26er with additional SS wheel and rigid fork, a dedicated rigid 26er SS that's been b'ed, possibly 2 fatties.

This doesn't include my wife's bike, and I've also sold 2 at a garage sale a month ago that I simply didn't want to put the time into. 

I'm definitely working backwards.


----------



## Sid Duffman (Oct 5, 2015)

3 (road, XC, and trail). Recently bought the trail bike (Mojo3), which is amazing and far more capable than my skills warrant, yet before the bike even got to the shop, I was already thinking about the next bike. N+1 is a strong force!


----------



## fuji tahoe (Sep 30, 2015)

well i have ..6 total but three of them are mtb.. 2 hardtails and one full suspension . one hybrid one road bike and one 1970 fleet wing single speed


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

Two road: Evo and CAAD 10-the "rain" bike

3 MTB: Santa Cruz Tallboy for races; Fatboy for snow, ice, beach, mud; Stumpjumper FSR 6fattie for everyday trail.

In the last three years, I sold five bikes and donated two. YOLO


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

My wife and I may have a problem.......between the two of us we have 9 bikes.....all MTB, not one road or hybrid etc. among them.

They all get ridden at some point in the year.......granted they span from 1997 - 2016 but still.....we do throw-back/old school days with some friends and jump on the older rides and enjoy the trails.

1996 Iron Horse ARS
1998 Stumpjumper
2006 Cannondale Rush Women's
2016 Scott Big Ed
1997 Ibis Alibi
2001 Ibis Ripley
2008 Cannondale Rush
2015 Motobecane Lurch Fat Bike
2016 Pivot 429T

That is a reasonable full stable....


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

Have:
old bike = 2010 Rockhopper comp - bought used in 2012- my 'skills-learning' bike because it lets me know it when I miss my line

new bike = 2013 Stumpjumper comp, bought new in 2014- speed and/or lazy-ride bike, because any line will do


Still need:
fat bike: to expand the realm of bike-able terrain

I'm always tempted by the dark (asphalt-dark) side for a road bike until I commute home (on my mtb) and remember why sharing w/ cars sucks so bad, and realize I don't really want to invest more in that.
So I just wait for the weekend, buy the gas and truck it to the trail...


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

9 bikes for riding, a few other for parts and just picked up another 3 days ago. I couldn't resist it for only $20, plus I already had the replacement shocks.

'88 Bridgestone MB1
'89 Specialized Rockhopper Comp
'91 Trek 970 Singletrack
'93 Brave Titanium Racer
'93 Bontrager Race L
'93 Bontrager Race XL
'95 Proflex 555
'95 Proflex 855
'04 Fisher Cake

And the new addition a Proflex 854. Think this bike had a MSRP of well over 2k back in '94. Only bikes I know of that you can adjust the axle path of the fork on.


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

6 for me so not so bad, too many. Including two Fat bikes and a Hooligan. Still no full suspensh..
Condo living with one bike in a bathtub though, nice being single.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

3 
2016 Canfield Riot (29er)
2016 Canfield Balance (27.5)
2001 Colnago MXL (road bike)


----------



## jsngrimm (Jun 29, 2016)

8 completes and way too many parts...  

MTBs: '85 Peugeot Crazy Horse, '93 Giant Rincon, 2014 Raleigh Tokul

BMX: "98 Haro Zippo, 2005 DK Rage

Cruisers: '7? Huffy 3 speed, '71 Schwinn Racer 5 speed

Road: '75 Viscount Aerospace GP


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

'13 Norco Shinobi
'13 Trek 1.5
N+1 - Working to acquire a dirt jump/4x hardtail for riding with my kid and trips to rays indoor.


----------



## benrogers101 (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow, some people have listed almost a dozen bikes over here. I know quite a few enthusiasts out there but I don't think I know any who have a collection of a dozen bikes. Well, I have just one bike for myself and one for my wife. We're mostly busy with out 9-5 on the weekdays but mostly find time on the weekends to ride together uphill.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

3.5

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

7 but I'll have 8 when I pick up my Trek Remedy 8 on Saturday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought I might need a 12 step program.....until I saw just how many you all have. Feeling much better now.....aaahhhhh.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Wife has 5, I have 7. We also have 5 frames and enough parts to probably build up 2 of them.
The problem is that whenever I look at new bikes I want another. And the ones I own have too many memories to sell. I regret a few of the ones that I have sold over the years.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

River19 said:


> My wife and I may have a problem.......between the two of us we have 9 bikes.....all MTB, not one road or hybrid etc. among them.
> 
> They all get ridden at some point in the year.......granted they span from 1997 - 2016 but still.....we do throw-back/old school days with some friends and jump on the older rides and enjoy the trails.
> 
> ...


It just got worse.....we ordered a Pivot 429 for my wife as well.....and a separate set of custom wheels with I9 hubs etc..........good grief.....


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

7 right now...

'19 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Carbon ST
'17 Specialized Fuse Expert Carbon
'16 Specialized Crux E5 (stays on the trainer)
'16 Specialized Fatboy Comp Carbon
'16 Specialized P3 Pro
'15 Specialized Crux Single Speed (race bike)
'18 OPEN UP


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

6.5


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> 3.5
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk





bikeCOLORADO said:


> 6.5


Its that 10 then? 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> here I thought I was the only one.. lol - selling one bike to get another one which will make 2 total, but if I don't sell this one before I buy the other one then I'll have 3 until I sell it then I have 2. Make sense?


2 years ago...things have changed a bit...

Santa Cruz Heckler
All City MMD
Rigid 29er
SS 29er

92 GT Karakoram (pending project)

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2018)

One...that’s all I can afford :sad:


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> Its that 10 then?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


The stable keeps reproducing...they're out of control. It's not my fault.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

two currently but looking at possibly picking up another one, trying to talk myself out of it though as I really do not need it, I just want it.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

natas1321 said:


> two currently but looking at possibly picking up another one, trying to talk myself out of it though as I really do not need it, I just want it.


Just get it. You only live once, and the things you don't need, but just want, are sometimes the most rewarding things to have.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

It's getting out of hand for me since I got into motos...those take up a lot more space in the garage since you can't hang them up. I haven't gotten around to selling a couple old bikes after upgrading so the garage is fully stocked right now. I found a frame and fork in a neighbor's trash a few months ago which I couldn't help building up as a beater bike.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Right now there is a lot of bike in the house. 27 in total.

By type:

Fat bike 1
Norco Sasquach.

Road bike 5
2 x Trek Madone
2 x Orbea Orca
1 Giant

CX bikes 4:
2 x Ibis
1 x Orbea Terra
1 Giant

Trail bikes: 7
2 x Trek Slash
2 x Orbea Rallon
1 Trek Fuel
1 Norco Optic
1 Orbea Occam

XC bikes 8
5 x Orbea Oiz
3 x Orbea Alma

Run bikes 2
2 run bikes


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

1. 2017 Trek Fuel EX 9
2. 2001 Trek 5200 (stays on my KICKR)
3. 1999 Trek 8900 (retired, too sentimental to let go of)


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

cant see if I posted in here already, but anyhoo... 7 at the moment

1989 Diamondback Apex
1996 GT Xizang
2004 Yeti ARC
2008 GT Zaskar reissue
2015 Scott Spark 710
2012 Cervelo R3 (although technically it seems to be the GF's bike now)
2015 Look 675 Light


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Seven at the house now- One on the way.
4 family bikes and my three, a 91 Spsh HardRock rigid, 2002 Kona al. h/t and a '17 steel Marin 27/5 plus h/t.
Waiting on one more to show up in a few weeks- A fitness/city bike; Jamis (Coda Sport?) I talked my brother-in-law into getting a while back. 

He's donating it to me but I'll pay him something for it and keep as a spare or give to one of my grown kids if they pursue fitness by bike.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2 ;-)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

2. 
1 2015/16 Trek 7.5 FX hybrid for exercise on pavement and rail trails
1 2016 Canfield Riot for mountain biking

And a 2016 Canfield Yelli Screamy frame. No more rough trail riding on a HT for me, and nothing much between that and road here, so its fate is uncertain...


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

I have 8 all in tip top shape. I have a Scalpel 29 4 in pieces I could put back together.

From near to far.
2018 Trek Full Stache (Modded)
1998 Cannondale Super V 500SL (all original including tires and tubes)
2016 Trek Superfly SS (Modded)
2017 Trek Stache 7 (Modded)
2015 Cannondale Scalpel Carbon Team (Shimano XTR)
2015 Cannondale Scalpel Carbon Team (Sram Eagle/Ultimates)
2016 Trek Boone RSL (Modded)
2016 Cannondale CAAD 12 (Modded)


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Not enough.


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Three bikes plus another two broken frames..


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

3 that are rideable-

2017 Surly Krampus MkII with a Manitou Mattoc. An absolute blast to ride in the woods, slowly getting used more as new areas are built near me. 

2010 Surly Cross Check, custom painted and modified with a rear disc tab. Just clocked 15,000 road miles on it (including a 190 mile spin around the perimeter of Rhode Island in one day). What I spend most of my time on these days as my work schedule and riding area don't let me in the woods nearly as much as I want to.

1997 Cannondale Super V, modifed to the "Uber V" spec (6" travel front and rear from a stock 4"). My first dual suspension bike and main ride for over 10 years. A little afraid of cracking it after many DH trips to Highland and Killington but it's still going strong as a "spare" for friends to ride. Front end is set up with a 2.7" wide tire, the rear sadly can't accommodate anything over 2.2" 

and the 3 frames that I'm not sure what to do with-

2005 Kona Stinky 2-4, bought mostly for the parts since it was being sold on the cheap
2005 Kona Coiler, stripped frame to polish it (got bored rehabing from a knee surgery). 
2014 Surly Ogre, torn down to build the Krampus up. I may keep it, i may pass it onto my nephew when he finally outgrows his current ride. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

4.
I think the real question should be how many people have at least one Super V!
Tallboy3 XX1 Eagle
Blur XCc XX1
Super V XTR
Roubaix expert upgraded.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Usually about 14 - 16 in the garage. Actual inventory rotates depending upon needs and deals found. As long as each of the four family members has at least one running, and there are a few loaners available, we are good to go.


One kid moved out and took her 2 bikes with her, so our total is down 2 since then.



sgltrak said:


> Always changing, but currently there are 8:
> 1 Brown
> 2 Gray
> 1 Silver
> ...


Two of the above are gone, replaced by three others.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Currently there are 6 in the garage. 4 are mine, and 1 each for the wife and son. 
Wife townie cruiser
Son Gravity Fatbike
Mine
Single speed cruiser/townie bike
Subrosa Malum BMX bike
Salsa Mukluk currently set up as single speed
Santa Cruz Hightower with 2 wheels sets (27.5+ and 29)

Kind of want a dirt jumper for parks, and a proper road bike again. Not sure if or when I will get both or either.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Currently 

One MTB
One single speed road 
An old Raliegh road bike that is getting turned into a beer cruiser

About to buy a BMX.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Strava says seven but one of those is back at the builder's getting the frame fixed.

The newest on it's first ride this morning:


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Two for me. Can't really afford another seeing as I tend to like really nice bikes. 

1 XC hardtail race bike
1 light medium travel trail bike

I want another XC FS race bike but I just cannot justify the expense at this time.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Four!


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Four


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

plummet said:


> Four
> 
> View attachment 1205554


x3?


----------



## Melinda22 (Jun 11, 2018)

I have just one


----------



## O_evetS (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, let's see...

'88 Schwinn Mesa Runner
'91 Custom Waterford Paramount
Mid 90's GT Vantera (hybrid)
'05 Raleigh Super Course (road)
'11 GT Force 3.0
'15 Salsa Horsethief
'15 Salsa Fargo
'16 Salsa Blackboro
'17 Salsa Redpoint
"18 Giant Anthem Advanced 1 29 (picking up next week. won at the Wilmington Whiteface 100k Leadville quilifer in a raffle).

I take N+1 seriously.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> x3?


Those are all the bikes in my house! only 4 are mine


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wife and I....only 11 bikes....

Pivot Mach 429 Large
Pivot Mach 429 Medium
Cannondale Rush Medium
Cannondale Rush Small (27.5" wheels)
2001 Ibis Ripley (the real one from 2001)
1997 Ibis Alibi
1995 Ibis Szazbo
Scott Big Ed Fattie
Motobecane Lurch Fattie
1998 Specialized Stumpjumper M2
1983 Hutch Pro Racer......yes I still ride it....


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

MTB - 3
Road - 1
Gravel - 1
City - 2
Wife (MTB with 26”, 650b, and 700c wheelsets) - 1
Kid - 2
Motorcycle - 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I’ve got 5 and currently building my 6th.


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

My stable.

2008 Giant XTC Alliance
2009 Giant Trance X2 hybrid 27.5 front 26 rear
2012 Giant XTC 29er composite
2017 Diamondback Release 3 (new addition this year)

Road
2008 Specialized Roubaix elite


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just added one last week, a gimme by brother in law.

Household- 8
Me - 4 

and that latest is a Jamis steel city/urban flat-bar thingy


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Out of fear that my wife may be watching this post I wish to assert my 5th Amendment privileges.


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

One, and barely enough time to ride it.


----------



## MTBRadmin (Jun 26, 2018)

One vintage concorde road bike and a SS Brodie city commuter beater. My old 24x26 dirt jumping bike was stolen last year and not been replaced since. I also have two unicycles I ride just for fun. I am strongly considering a cross/gravel bike right now but not sure I have the room anymore since my Wife has her own collection of bikes/unicycles and we moved into a smaller place. 
-Philip


----------



## RX93 (Apr 30, 2018)

1995 Kona Kiluaea (general bike/kiddie trailer towing around town)
1998 Rocky Mountain Blizzard (my first "real bike")
2012 Ibis Hakkalugi (commuter)
2014 Knolly Endorphin
2019 Rocky Mountain Instinct

That makes 5!


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Household: A total of 10. Thinking of getting a longer travel bike to make it 11. My wife thinks I'm nuts...

Me:
2009 Specialized Allez
2006 Specialized FSRxc
2013 Specialized Crux
2017 Specialized Pitch

Wife:
2004 Specialized Sirrus
2018 Specialized Roll Low-entry

Kids:
Specialized Hotrock 20
Specialized Hotrock 16
Diamondback Viper 12
Novara Zipper

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Got my 7th today !!!
I don't have a car so I have a good bike budget 


- 2019 Cannondale BadBoy1
- 2016 Ventana El Gordo (Rohloff)
- 2013 Kocmo MTB Custom (26'' wheels/Rohloff)
- 2015 Cannondale Trail SS (heavily modded as my touring bike, Rohloff)
- 2012 Cannondale CAAD9 (SS city bike)
- 2014 Norco , the winter beater/commuter (Rohloff)
- 2009 Rocky Mountain Solo RSL 90


----------



## MR. ED (Aug 19, 2006)

1995 Homegrown
2001 Jekyll
2002 Speed goat asylum
2005 Titus Switchblade
2014 Surly Krampus Ops
2016 Salsa Mukluk
2017 Salsa Deadwood


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Two. 

2018 Salsa Timberjack SS conversion
2018 Salsa Warbird


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My list

-‘87 Stumpjumper
-On One Inbred 29er, (horizontal dropout version)
-V2 On One Fatty
-2011 Ventana El Ciclón 
-2014-15? Surly Krampus
-2018 Ventana Zeus


My wife’s list

1996 Rockhopper
2006 GT I-Drive 4
2017 Stumpy FSR


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Seven: 

1985-ish Santana Arriva tandem 
1992-ish Bridgestone RB-1
2014 Jamis Renegade Expert
2016 Bike Friday Pocket Llama 
2017 Ventana Fandango mtb hardtail tandem 
2017 Trek 1120
2017 Santa Cruz Tallboy 3 CC


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

I got 5 already and I just started back riding in 2012.

One of my old pals who has 16 very cool bikes, was warning me it is addictive.

I'm busy planning my next birth: a custom Craig Calfee Bamboo frame/mit rohloff and gates

Cheers


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Five in the house, two are officially mine.
2018 Specialized Chisel Comp.
2018 Specialized Diverge E5 Sport.
A Rigid SingleSpeed next......


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

14 Kona 134
next week my 19 Ibis Ripmo should come in.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

4 in the house 2 are mine.

2014 Specialized Roubaix Expert
2012 Jamis Dragon 29er

A new Fuji Jari is on the list for next bike


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

2018 Pivot Mach 5.5
2018 Pivot Vault
2017 Pinarello F10
2016 Yeti ASRc
2015 Dosnoventa Houston 
2014 Pivot LES 275
2015 Hutch Pro Racer BMX









Just downsized 5 others (BMXs and Fixies) to new homes because I never road them. Feels good to only have what I ride.


----------



## bholio2 (Oct 21, 2013)

2010? Karate monkey rigid
2008 Fisher supercaliber 29 fs
2003 marin wolf ridge 26 fs
2000 Klein adroit pro ht
All have been on trails within the last week.

Other
1974 Schwinn continental errand/ grocery bike

Vacation bikes
2000? Montague cx rigid folding mtb
2007 Dahon mu p8 folding (wifes)
1990s Rust bucket specialized hardrock, for the beach, rigid
Adventurer folding bike


Projects
1973? Peugeot px10
Mk1 Raleigh chopper
1980s Worksman cycle truck

Kids
2005 trek liquid 55
2006 specialized xc fsr
2008? Surly crosscheck fixed
2008 specialized stumpjumper fsr
1990s specialized rockhopper rigid


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I have one bike, and it's in my sig. I use it on the road, gravel, singletrack, whatever ...


----------

